#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-14
<tabasko> mikä on co-location?
<czr_> tabasko, palvelun/alustan tarjoaminen useammassa kuin yhdessa geografisessa paikassa
<tabasko> mahtaakohan mikään suomessa tarjota tollasta
<czr_> mahtaa toki. rahalla.
<czr_> mut voi toi tarkoittaa myos sita et sul on palvelu omassa tilassa/verkossa ja sen lisaksi operaattorin tiloissa.. eli vahan miten kulloinkin on toi termi..
<Finnish> Päevee
<Finnish> Esim gigaisen muistikortin aukaisee tää vanhan läppiksen muistikortin lukija ihan ok, mut 16 gigaista ei tajua
<Sysi> voi olla ettei rautatasolla tue sdhc:ta
<mjr> Näin voi. (Tai no, luultavammin lukijan firmistasolla, mutta enivei.)
<Finnish> Joo tää on Kingstonin sdhc-kortti
<mjr> kaikki noi kahta gigaa isommat on sdhc:ta (tai vielä uudempaa sdxc:tä ainakin jos mennään 32 gigan yli)
<mjr> mut tosiaan, luultavasti noi hc:t ei vaan toimi siinä lukijassa
<mjr> hommaa usbivehje
<Finnish> Siitäpä mulla onkin kysymys!
<Paavi2_0> tai cardbus tai pcie...
<Finnish> Mulla on hama-merkkinen usb-lukija
<mjr> Jaa. No sitten varsinkin kyse on siitä ettei se vaan osaa, ja hommaa _uudempi_ usbivehje.
<Finnish> lsusb kertoo tällasta: Bus 001 Device 016: ID 0dda:2026 Integrated Circuit Solution, Inc. USB2.0 Card Reader
<Finnish> Eikun siis mä kokeilin läppärin sisäänrakennetulla lukijalla
<Finnish> Mut toi usb-lukija jonka tiedot pastetin ei löydä ikinä mitään korttia
<mjr> siinä on ehkä joku kosketushäiriö niissä korttipinneissä tai jotain muuta vikaa
<ihq> mjr: ei kaikki kahta gigaa isommat ole sdhc
<mjr> sitten ne on epästandardeja (joo, olen kuullut että ei-hc-neligigaisia olis ollut jossain välissä)
<mjr> niidenkin toimivuus voi siten olla vähän sitä sun tätä
<IhqTzup> juu
<Finnish> Mistähän sais tietää Yle Radio Yhden nettiradion osoitteen, siis että vois iskeä sen Rytmiboxiin kuunneltavaks?
<Sysi> firefoxin mplayer-connectivity lisäosa vois osata nuuskia
<^rska> tai radiokanavan omalta sivuilta
<Sysi> http://yle.fi/radio1/radio_1_nettikuunneltavat_700.html nuo wma:t antaa vissiin suoran toimivan urlin
<hifi> hui, ei kai mitään wma:ta kuunnella
<Sysi> oon vähän skeptinen sen suhteen että vlc:kää soittais php:ta
<hifi> ah, onhan toi sentään mp3:a
<hifi> http://195.248.86.134/liveyler1hifi on suora osoite
<hifi> eiku ei ollu
<hifi> perhana, surkea yle
<Finnish> Mites, toinen kysymys: Saako ubuntulla auki about kaikki mahdolliset Mac-formaatin kovalevyt?
<Finnish> Käytiin studiossa viime viikolla ja sain mukaan kamat Mac-formatoidulla kovolla, mut pitäis päästä niitä käyttämään XP:ssä.
<Sysi> hfs:n lukeminen toimii ainaki
<Sysi> tai pitäis toimia, en tiiä saako wintoosalle jotaki kampetta jolla toimis
<Finnish> Eräs suositteli tommosta että sais imettyä ne kamat winukan puolelle: http://www.catacombae.org/hfsx.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/itsPxS -> Catacombae - HFSExplorer
<Finnish> Ei mulla mitään hämminkiä oo niitä ubuntulle imeä ja siitä viedä pajalle winukalle, mut ois hyvä tietää että mitkä toimii ja mitkä ei. Pirullinen jos pitää kotikaupungissa lampsia mac-studioon ja pyytää siellä extractoimaan ne winukka-levylle, tosi pro-meininki...
<Sysi> !hfs
<lubotu3> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Finnish> Sysi, Ok
<magez> osaako joku tuota uutta ufw palomuuria käyttää, mulle sen kanssa säätäminen aiheuttaa harmaita hiuksia
<Sysi> gufw ei oo kauhean vaikea käli
<Sysi> sama kernelin palomuuri kai se on ku ennenki, eri säätömahiksia vaan
<magez> no siis muttako se ei ota wörkkiäkseen, tai sitten mie en vaan käsitä
<topyli> mitä yrität saavuttaa?
<Sysi> palomuuria kyllä yleensä ei vaan tarvita
<topyli> ts. miksi värkkäät palomuurin kanssa?
<magez> tahon palomuurin blokkaamaan kaikki paitsi muutaman portin (serveriasetukset)
<topyli> ei se serveri muutenkaan kuuntele kuin niitä portteja joita asentamasi palvelut käyttävät. eli juuri niitä jotka muutenkin haluat jättää avoimiksi
<magez> siis jos omistan webserverin, se on turvassa ilman mitään säätöjä palomuurin asetuksiin?
<topyli> niin. jos ajat web-serveriä koneessa, haluat varmaan että se myös näkyy nettiin
<topyli> muissa porteissa ei kuuntele kukaan, antaa koputella vaan
<Echramath> Lähinnä kyse on siitä että tietysti suojaahan se omalta typeryydeltä.
<Echramath> Jos vaikka menee vahingossa asentamaan jotain.
<topyli> toki
<Echramath> nimim. laitoin kerran samban jakamaan joka verkkoon jotain.
<topyli> :)
<topyli> suurehko WORKGROUP
<Echramath> Mikä siis ei ollut ihan hyvä idea kun se oli myös mun nattiboksi.
<magez> siis voin kytkeä ufw pois päältä?
<Sysi> tohon bsd-nattiboksiin ehkä joskus vois virittää palomuurinki varalta
<topyli> jep. perusasennus ei näy nettiin, ja palvelut mitä asennat saavat varmaan näkyäkin
<magez> siis defaulttina tuossa ufw on asetuksena kaikelle liikenteelle ACCEPT joten se on ok?
<topyli> jep
<Echramath> Onko siinä vehkeessä useita verkkokortteja?
<magez> ei
<Echramath> Onko sulla mitään ulkoista purkkia sitten?
<Echramath> Yksi lähtökohtahan on pistää se natin taakse niin ettei siihen kerrassaan ohjata kuin se haluttu portti.
<magez> siis, verkkokortista kytkimeen ja siitä nettiin
<Echramath> Mjjoo jos ei sen fiksumpia laitteita ole niin sittenhän se koje on internetin armoilla kokonaisuudessaan.
<magez> joo
<magez> siksi mietinkin tuota palomuuria ja sen asetuksia ja se että oon EVO sen kanssa
<magez> oli paljon helpompi suoraan iptablesiin tehä kaikki asetukset
<Sysi> eikös iptables toimi vieläki
<magez> toimii, mutta erilailla
<Sysi> mitenkähän vois vähentää jumitusta EEE 701:llä, koko kone ihan jumissa ku käytetään levyä (hidas ssd)
<Sysi> joskus täällä olin lukevinani että laptop-mode vois auttaa?
<Sysi> vois kokeilla laptop-mode toolsin asentamista kuhan on päivitelty, vai osaisko joku sanoa jotaki arvoja millä kokeilla linux.fi-ohjeen mukaan?
<elias_a> Lyödäänkö vetoa Adoben bugikäsittelyn nopeudesta?
<elias_a> Pistin juuri raportin sisään:
<elias_a> Here
<elias_a> http://www.adobe.com/products/adobeconnect/tech-specs.html
<elias_a> it is said that Ubuntu 10 is supported with presenter/host mode. However the download link contains only 32-bit version. This is absurd as almost all new PCs are 64 bit nowadays.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/ub8iME -> Adobe Connect 8 | Tech specs
<elias_a> Meneekö 6 viikkoa vai vuotta?
<Sysi> "32bit binäärejä voi ajaa 64bit" -> WONTFIX
<tuhoojabotti> nintendo 64
<ath> :) Adobella on klassisesti ollut paljon ongelmia 32->64bit käännöksissä.
<ath> Edes niiden Flash ei ole vielä suoraan 64bit vaikka se työ on aloitettu vuosia sitten.
<elias_a> Sysi: Mitenköhän tota muuten voisi ajaa 64-bit ympäristössä?
<elias_a> Jos vaikka blogahtais tuosta piruuttaan huomenna.
<elias_a> Katsotaan tapahtuuko mitään... :)
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm, audacious on jotenkin ihmeen kaupalla suurentunut kaksinkertaiseksi. :o
<tuhoojabotti> Mistähän tuokin johtuu
<tabasko> siihen on tullut kaksinkertainen määrä ominaisuuksia!
<tabasko> tadaa
<tuhoojabotti> Voi olla.
<tuhoojabotti> löl
<tuhoojabotti> Valikos oli joku "Scale"
<tuhoojabotti> täpättynä
<tabasko> aah, luulin että se ohjelma on kooltaan kasvanut :D
<tuhoojabotti> ;D
<tabasko> vielökö audaciousia kehitetään? :o
<tuhoojabotti> emt
<tabasko> toisaalta yksinkertainen winamp like soitin olis kai se paras
<tabasko> nykyään on muotia että kaikki pitää olla raskaita kuten itunes
<tabasko> banshee nyt esimerkkinä
<Sysi> raskaita niinku foobar200, joo
<Sysi> +0
<tabasko> Sysi, pyöritätkö sä foobar2000 winellä? :)
<tabasko> juk on hieman samanlainen ja kevyt
<tuhoojabotti> Entä rytmiloota?!
<Sysi> tabasko: en tykkää yhtää fubarista, mutta siitä on linux-replikoitaki
<tuhoojabotti> fuubar on jees.
<tabasko> se on kyllä
<tuhoojabotti> Söpö kun laittaa pienet visualisaatiot sinne
<tabasko> juk olis muuten kiva mutta kun se löysi album art jpg:t mun musiikki hakemistosta ja sitten alkoi shitstorm
<tabasko> olipas kaunis lause
<tabasko> mutta tosiaan tykitti jokaisesta jpg:stä yms tiedostosta virheen ja kaatoi koko KDE:n :)
<tabasko> seuraavaksi vois kokeilla bangarangia
<tabasko> jo nimi luo laadun fiiliksen
<tuhoojabotti> lol
<tuhoojabotti> kde kaikki
<elias_a> Osaisko joku kertoa miten 32-bittisen, deb-paketoidun softan saa ajettua 64-bittisessä Ubuntu 10.10:ssa?
<Sysi> kde-softat ei pärjää mun äänikortin kans yhtää
<tuhoojabotti> elias_a: dkpg -i --force-architecture
<tuhoojabotti> tjsp.
<Sysi> sen ajamiseen tarvii olla joku kirjasto asennettuna
<tuhoojabotti> Ei mulla pitäny. :3
<Sysi> voi tulla ihan vakiona
<tabasko> lib32
<elias_a> Kiitos - kokeillaanpa!
<Mkaysi> tuhoojabotti: Tämä ei varmaan kiinnosta ketään, mutta korostukset sinulta ovat ignoressani. XChat ei hyväksy korostuksia *bot* -nimimerkeiltä.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> ah
<tuhoojabotti> hilttejä
<tuhoojabotti> Ei se mitään, olen tottunut pahempaankin.
<tuhoojabotti> Esim c-sharp kannulla on *bot* bännit. :(
<tabasko> miten olisi pelkkä "tuhooja"
<tabasko> jos se on varattu niin vaikka oma nimi perään vielä
<tuhoojabotti> tabasko: Mitäs hienoa siinä nyt sit olis?
<tabasko> tuhoojapetteri
<tuhoojabotti> reps
<tuhoojabotti> Mun nikki on kuulkaas paras ikinä.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei oo missää käytös.
<tuhoojajoni> totta, tää on aika koa
<tuhoojajoni> *kova
<tuhoojabotti> On juu.
<tuhoojabotti> Ja mun etunimi ON botti >;O
<tuhoojabotti> No ei vaiskaa.
<tuhoojajoni>  /whois tuhoojabot
<tuhoojabotti> ?
<tuhoojajoni> typotin
<tuhoojabotti> Oke.
<tuhoojabotti> Nyt tää audacious ei ees halua edetä soittolistalla :o
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<Me> Hey there.
<Guest66403> Sorry for speaking english here, but I'd love to find someone who would translate a small finnish sentence into english. :)
<Guest66403> Or writing, actually. :p
<hifi> google translate?
<Guest66403> Returns a weird result that doesn't make too much sense. :/
<hifi> ok, pm me
<Guest66403> Done
<Mkaysi> Kuinka kopioidaan kansio SSH:lla paikalliselle koneelle?
<Sysi> scp -r
<Mkaysi> Sysi: Voitko antaa esimerkkin? scp -r kansion | jonnekin
<Sysi> @linuxfi scp
<Crazyguy> scp -r <tietokoneen osoite>:/kansio /minne
<Fibubot`> Scp (secure copy) on komentoriviohjelma, jolla tiedostoja kopioidaan SSH-protokollan yli. -- http://linux.fi/wiki/scp
<Mkaysi> Kiitos
<Mkaysi> tietokoneen osoite ei varmaankaan ole vaadittu, jos koneeseen on jo yhteys?
<Crazyguy> on, se ottaa uuden yhteyden
<Crazyguy> ja jos käyttäjä on eri niin se on muodossa käyttäjä@osoite:/kansio
<Echramath> Muistakaa se :
<Echramath> Aina kopioin tiedostoja paikallisesti nimelle tunnus@kone.
 * Mkaysi laittaa sen Tomboyhyn.
<Mkaysi> Entä kuinka kopioidaan paikalliselta koneelta etäkoneelle ssh:lla?
<Crazyguy> scp -r /mistä osoite:/minne
<Crazyguy> aika looginen
<Mkaysi> Kiitos
<Crazyguy> "man scp" kertoo lisää
<kingi89> Mikähän tää Bluetoothin asetusten "Noudot-kansio" oikeen on? Vinkki, ei oo Noudot/, Dowloads/, Desktop/, Työpöytä, ~, /tmp eikä Asiakirjat/
<kingi89> ihan jees et tää kertoo kuitenki et "Hei sait tiedoston BT:llä. En kyl tiiä mihin sen latasin mut sellanen nyt kuitenki tuli".
<lemonade> heh
<lemonade> pitäsköhän itse kokeilla
<Sysi> 'locate tiedostonimi'
<lemonade> tarttis varmaan eka päivittää se locaten tietokanta, että tuottais tulosta
<kingi89> juu, ja find vie tuhansia tunteja NFS:n yli, kun tiedostoja kuitenkin on semireilusti
<lemonade> noh, ystävänpäivän kunniaksi voin kokeilla itse mihin se menee
<Echramath> Onkohan se Noudot sitten olemassa?
<kingi89> ei. onks tässä joku "joko Noudot/ tai /dev/null" systeemi taustalla
<kingi89> löin tuonne tiedostopalvelimelle findin kehiin, mutta ottanee aikansa kun kotikansiot on kryptattuja ja noita tiedostoja on tosiaan aikojen saatossa hieman kertyny
<Mkaysi> kingi89: Minulla se on Lataukset kansio. /home/mika/lataukset/
<kingi89> ei oo kyl lataukset/- eikä Lataukset/-kansioita olemassa mulla.
<Sysi> oisko mahollista siirtää uudestaan ja vaihtaa paikka?
<kingi89> kansiohan oli luonnollisestikin Julkinen/
<lemonade> jahans :P
<lemonade> ei mulla mennyt kyllä julkiseenkaan
<lemonade> mappiöö sit varmaan
<kingi89> en tajunnu heti kun noi NFS:ien kansioiden tiedostoluvut ei päivity heti Nautiluksessa, enkä arvannu että Julkinen (0 tiedostoa) tarkottaa että siellähän se tiedosto toki on
<lemonade> jaa, se vaatii jonku gnome-user-share:n asennuksen, että se vastaanottaa ne filut oikeasti
<lemonade> tosin eipä se kuva silti mennyt Julkinen-kansioon
<lemonade> työpöydälle heitti
<lemonade> hienosti tuntuu toimivan jokaisella tuo sama ominaisuus ihan eri tavalla
<kingi89> vaimokkeen koneella meni Lataukset-kansioon
<kingi89> ihme rulettitoiminto kyllä
<PoisonedDwarf> Hei tarviin apua! tykkään pelata Ultima Onlinee ilmaisilla servuilla mutta winen kautta clienttien käyttäminen on jotenkin bugaavaa ja epävakaata, oisko tietoa onko UO:ta käännetty meille linuxäijille jotenki järkevässä ja toimivassa muodossa?
<sinppa_> kaveri pelaili aikoinaan myös UO:ta, ja winen kautta pyöritti. luulisin, että ko. jamppa olisi ajanut natiiviclienttiä jos moinen olisi. joten veikkaan/vastaan "eipä taida olla"
<sinppa_> aivan varma en tosin oo
<PoisonedDwarf> hmm, no toisaalta windowsilekkin on esim RUN UO ja näyttäs olevan tällasiakin ku SUN UO ja UOX3 jotka on jotain emulaattoreita ultima onlineen että niitten kautta saattas kenties toimiakkin? :/
<lemonade> aiheesta enempää tietämättä, oisko tästä mihinkään? http://www.iris2.de/index.php/Main_Page
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/SwQifP -> Iris2
<PoisonedDwarf> Olis todennäkösesti :)
<PoisonedDwarf> lähestyin myös ongelmaa päättämällä kokeilla Manaworldia joka vaikuttaa samankaltaselta mutta eri peli kumminkin
<th0rs> Terrve, voinko ajaa windowsia ohjelmana linuxissa?
<th0rs> ettei tarvi uudestaan osioda kovalevyä
<bioterror> th0rs, http://www.virtualbox.org/
<th0rs> ai prkl, unohdin täysin ton
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/2W42XQ -> VirtualBox
<th0rs> kiitän
<bioterror> np
<th0rs> probleemo solved
<Echramath> Muista asentaa windowsiin ne additiot.
<Echramath> Paljos muuten virtualboxin koneelle kantsii antaa muistia?
<bioterror> Echramath, no nii paljo ku liikenee ;)
<Echramath> Kun ne sen "suositukset" on kummallisen alhaisia.
<bioterror> esim. XP:lle nyt kannattaa se 1GB antaa
<Echramath> No niin mulla on sentään taas jo kaksi gigaa kokonaisuutena.
<Echramath> Mä vaan mietin sitä että onko siinä joku dynamiikkaero oikeaan koneeseen verrattuna.
<Echramath> Että ei kannattaisi antaa syystä X kun se olisi kuitenkin yhtä nopeaa jos vieraskone pääsee swappaamaan isännän levykakkuun.
<Sysi> ennemmin veikkaan että ohjeet on vanhentunu
<bioterror> mä oon tässä vaan miettinyt että kun duuniläppärillä ajelen pääasiassa lubuntua ja siellä on se windows xp myös
<bioterror> niin milläköhän tekisi imagen siitä XP:tä jota ajelisi sitten virtuaalisena
<Echramath> Sysi: Ei ne olleet edes ohjeet vaan se dialogi.
<Echramath> "The recommended base memory size is 192 MB." sanoo XP:lle.
<Echramath> 512 uudemmille.
<bioterror> no voi sitä ajella vaikka 64MB:llä
<th0rs> Dynaaminen levykuva
<th0rs> kannattaa ilmeisesti ottaa
<th0rs> ?
<PoisonedDwarf> mitäs nää valikot on suomeks Then got to System->Administration->Software Source. Click on the "Third Party Software" Tab and then click the "Add" Button.
<Sysi> järjestelmä -> ylläpito -> ohjelmalähteet -> kolmas osapuoli
<Sysi> veikkaus gnomea käyttämättä
<Mkaysi-phone> Järjestelmä ylläpito ohjelmisto lähteet lisää kolmas osapuoli näppäin
<PoisonedDwarf> ei löydy sellasta
<Mkaysi-phone> poisoneddwarf: et löydä sitä sieltä enään. Avaa päivitysten hallinta --asetukset
<Mkaysi-phone> Muuten tuo tieto on ajan tasalla.
<seppo> juu
<Echramath> Missä latexissa mahtaa olla tieto siitä, tuleeko kappaleiden väliin tyhjä rivi?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-15
<Chat9126> hello
<tale> Echramath: \parskip on "extra vertical space between paragraphs". Lieneekö tämä mitä tarvitset?
<tale> Echramath: Googlettamalla latex paragraph spacing löytyy tämä: http://www.artofproblemsolving.com/Wiki/index.php/LaTeX:Layout
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/RaSsrw -> LaTeX:Layout - AoPSWiki
<Sysi> mikähän ois tämän hetken "The Dock", aikasemmin kokeilin cairoa, gnome-do:ta ja awn kai, cairon säätäminen on liin monimutkasta, awn tais olla ihan hyvä, gnome do jotenki rajottunu
<Sysi> onko jotai uutta vai kokeilenko nuita paria taas?
<bioterror> eiks se joku "docky" oo
<Sysi> awn ei vaikuta pahalta
<hifi> tulipa muuten yllärinä ettei Tahomaa ole corefontseissa
<Sysi> vähän ehkä köykäsesti käynnistimet/ikkunalista mutta ei paha
<papu> oisko mitään käsitystä miten sais huawei e1552 toimimaan miniläppärissä jossa on usb modeswitch asennettuna...ja se 15-e1552.rules pistettynä \etc\udev\rules.d hakemistoon :)
<Finnish> Eikös H264 oo avoin?
<Sysi> ei kai, eikö x264 ollu se?
<tuhoojabotti> h.264 ei oo avoin
<Finnish> Ah, eikös niin
<paww> h.264 on standardi, x.264 implementoi sen
<tuhoojabotti> Oke.
<hifi> H.264 on standardi, x264 on implementatio (nus nus)
<paww> tai siis x264 se kirjoitetaan, ja standardi taas H.264, ja synonyymi on MPEG-4 AVC
<Tekno> mut x264 on vaan yks, jolla voi tehdä h.264:ää
<Tekno> niit on kaupallisiakin
<paww> tyypillisesti näin on, muutoin ei H.264:aa juuri voisi kutsua standardiksi
<paww> ja vittuillaan nyt vielä sen verran että x264:kin on nykyään sikäli kaupallinen että jos ei halua noudattaa GPL:ää vai mitenhän se nyt oli lisensoitu, niin voi ostaa lisenssin
<paww> millä keinolla x264 tehnee vielä hyvät rahat, koska ovat niin paljon parempi implementaatio kuin kilpailijat
<Finnish> Hey hey mistäs niitä Ylen sarjoja pystykään katsomaan, saati imuttamaan? Jäi eilinen Alamaailma katsomatta
<Hamatti> http://areena.yle.fi
<Hamatti> ja http://users.tkk.fi/~aajanki/rtmpdump-yle/index.html tuolla latailee
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/zoC35P -> RTMPDump-YLE: lataa videoita YLE Areenasta
<Finnish> Hamatti, Hitsi, en osaa löytää noita tarvittavia kirjastoja/riippuvuuksia
<Finnish> json-c ei löydy mistään
<Finnish> En osaa asentaa tuota, damn!
<Finnish> Auttaisko joku ton rtmpdumpin kasaamisen kanssa
<ak-> eikös siinä sisällä ollu joku readme tai help missä oli hyvin ohjastettu?
<Finnish> on, mut tommoseen töppää aina: fatal error: openssl/ssl.h: No such file or directory
<Finnish> Tossa kokonaisuus make:n jälkeen
<Finnish> http://pastebin.com/8CVULaeQ
<ak-> hmm, muistaakseni meni ainakin 10.04 ihan nätisti mulla kun oli asentanu ne mitä sanottii
<Finnish> Mulla on 10.10
<ak-> Debianissa ja Ubuntussa käännöstyökalut ja tarvittavat kirjastot
<ak-> löytyvät paketeista build-essential, libssl-dev, libjson0-dev ja
<ak-> python-dev.
<ak-> nii noi asennettuna?
<Finnish> Katotaas
<Finnish> Joo no ei todellakaan ollu noi
<ak-> noi oli siinä README.fi filussa mainittuna
<Finnish> En tajunnu tarpeeks tarkkaan sitä lukea, tai tarpeeks pitkälle
<Finnish> Mikäs muuten nyt kun yhtäkkiä pitäis ladata uusin flash player? Tähän saakka toiminu ihan normaalisti
<Finnish> Aaargh, yle-dl löytyy nyt mut heittää erroria ylen päädystä: http://pastebin.com/iyi6TJMv
<ak-> ERROR: This stream requires YLE Passi
<Finnish> Mikähän se sit on...?
<ak-> siellä oli jossain ohjeet ton passin säätämiseksi, se joku ylen tarkistus että on täysi-ikäinen ja pitää rekisteröidä tv-luvalla muistaakseni
<sinppa_> tv-luvan kun maksaa niin saa kai semmosen
<Finnish> Ahaa no sit...
<ak-> siellä README.fi riviltä 80 alkaa ohjeistus
<Finnish> Joo eli auth string pitäis saada jostain...
<turkka80> No niin olen tässä yrittänyt askarrella dvb-t viritintä, mutta kivillehän se karahti. Maailma ei lopu vaikka tuota ei saisikaan toimimaan, mutta tuntuu vaan siltä että tällainen homma olisi syytä hanskata... Täältä hain apua http://jms.id.au/wiki/EzcapDvbAdapter vaan enpä osannut toimia oikein noiden mukaan. Olenko siis hivenen älyllisesti rajoittunut...?
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/guODIi -> Joel Stanley: Ezcap Dvb Adapter
<Finnish> Damn, näinkö jäi viimeinen Alamaailma katsomatta!
<ak-> mikä viritin oli kyseessä?
<turkka80> tällainen reddo dvb-t ID 0bda:2838 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<Finnish> Jessssssss, Alamaailma 3/3 löyty internetin ihmeellisestä maailmasta...
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-16
<Sysi> missähän paketissa globalmenu on?
<Sysi> aha, ppa
<topyli> indicator-appmenu
<Sysi> kokeillaas
<Sysi> ahaa, tuolta jonku wikin syövereistä ois voinu ehkä bongata
<Sysi> kokeillaas miten toimii xfce:llä
<Sysi> ei kyllä tullu xfappletin valikkoon
<hifi> etsitkö vieläkin jotain järkevää paneelia?
<hifi> laiton läppärille fbpanelin
<tabasko> xfaplet? :D
<Sysi> ihan tuota globalmenua aattelin kokeilla
<hifi> ainoa ongelma siinä on että gtk:n tyylit on sen kanssa ihan kuraa
<inz> Ite just rupesin trayerin käyttäjäks
<Sysi> oon sangen tyytyväinen xfce:n paneeliin
<inz> Joka on fbpanelista ripattu notification area
<Sysi> hnngh, toimispa se kde
<Sysi> vois tietty kokeilla vielä joskus asetukset nollaamalla tms
<Sysi> taidan kuiteski siirtyä takaisin vaakapaneeliin, vähän vaikeaksi tehty elämä pystyn kans
<Sysi> vois joskus kokeilla ottaa projektiksi säätää compizista kiva
<Finnish> Kaveri tekee netissä olevan free templaten päälle uudet kotisivut, se sit editoi sitä tekstitilassa. PIrun hidasta ym. Mä en niin hyvin osaa tekstitilassa sitä editoida kun esim omilla sivuillani on website baker niin graafinen liittymä on tullut aika tutuks. Oisko ubuntulle jotain semmoista ohjelmaa että sais sen templaten editoitavaks johonkin graafis-tyyppiseen editoriin?
<hifi> oliko bluefish joku sellanen
<hifi> ei, se helpottaa
<hifi> ei se ihan WYSIWYG ole
<Sysi> kompoZer olikohan ja seamonkey joitaki
<Finnish> Joku wysiwyg-tyylinen ois ihan taivas ratkaisu
<tabasko> onko ubuntuone jotenkin sekaisin?
<tabasko> kirjaudun sisään niin se väittää ettei mulla ole mitään tilausta
<tabasko> silti maksut kyllä juoksee :D
<topyli> puoliksi hyvä
<czr_> klassinen win-fail -tilanne
<czr_> sun pitaa vain keksia miten voit vaihtaa fail-tiimista win-tiimiin
<tabasko> missähän se mun windows asennuslevy menee
<tabasko> vois kokeilla tänään toimiiko toi backbaze winellä linuxilla, ja jos ei toimi lähetää palautteena wineä niille
<tabasko> *backblaze
<czr_> mika se on?
<czr_> joku etelanmatkantotutteluohjelma?
<czr_> simuloi auringossa selan palamista?
<tabasko> aika lähellä
<tabasko> http://www.backblaze.com/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/06as4Z -> Easiest Online Backup Service - Backblaze
<tuhoojabotti> Tais se ia32 libsi tulla winen kans juu
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Ubuntun päivitys poisti muunmuassa flässin ja winen :o
<bioterror> nopeasti ne tulee apt-getillä takaisin
<tuhoojabotti> Silti jjännä.
<czr_> tuhoojabotti, "ei kuulu riippuuvuutena mihinkaan"
<czr_> ihmettelin vastaavaa kun mp3-tuki lahti paivityksen yhteydessa
<tuhoojabotti> hienoa.
<jjo> mut ei riippuvuuksilla pitäis olla väliäkään jos ne on kuitenkin eksplisiittisesti asennettu
<czr_> evt.
<tuhoojabotti> Mitä tuo nice-arvo muuten tarkoittaa tuolla system monitorissa?
<tuhoojabotti> pulse aina miinuksella ja muut nollassa. :P
<ninnnu> prioriteetti
<ninnnu> Pienempi parempi
<tuhoojabotti> Ok.
<heikki> @Linuxfi nice
<Fibubot`> Nice on komentorivipohjainen työkalu ajettavien prosessien (ohjelmien) prioriteetin muuttamiseen. Prosessin prioriteetin ollessa korkea järjestelmän ydin (kernel) varaa suuremman osan järjestelmän resursseista sen käyttöön, jolloin prosessin suoritus tehostuu. Vastaavasti pienellä prioriteetilla oleva prosessi toimii ikäänkuin -- http://linux.fi/wiki/nice
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<tuhoojabotti> Pystyykö debistä napsimaan vaan sen binäärin ja suorittelemaan ilman asentamiseta?
<tuhoojabotti> Pitäs x-moto saada servulle :P
<aapuwa> gparted says that /dev/sda3 used 739.80MB but with disk usage analyzer its only 114MB used?!?!?!
<Sysi> mitä df -h terminaalissa sanoo?
<aapuwa> no se sanoo 286M
<aapuwa> lol
<aapuwa> 3 eri arvoa nyt :)
<aapuwa> mites tää on nyt mahdollista
<aapuwa> /dev/sda3              28G  286M   27G   2%
<aapuwa> gparted sanoo tarkasti 739.80MB käytetty ja 27.41GiB käyttämättä
<Sysi> jos katot "järjestelmän valvonta" softalla valikosta niin se näyttää erikseen vapaan tilan ja käytettävissä olevan tilan
<Sysi> (elä kysy miks ne on erit)
<aapuwa> ok?
<aapuwa> system monitor sano 285.9MiB koitan vaan keksiä mistä se repii nuo
<aapuwa> usage analyzerin mukaan firefoxin cache vie kaiken tuon tilan eli 114MiB ja muuta ei levyllä sitte olekkaan :D
<tale> tuhoojabotti: dpkg --extract paketti.deb jokuhakemisto
<tuhoojabotti> Sain toimaamaan jo.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Eri asia sitten toimiiko se xmoto jos vaan sen ohjelmatiedoston kopsaat jonnekin.
<tuhoojabotti> Ädmini puukotti mulle debin auki. :P
<Finnish> Mistä pitää muuttaa sivujen koodia (Kompozerilla vääntelen) kun editorissa näkyy äät ja ööt ok mut kun iskee nettiin niin siellä ne ei oo ihan just sitä miltä pitäis näyttää
<jjo> sinne voi alkuun laittaa halutessaan tiedon sivulla käytetystä merkistökoodauksesta
<jjo> ei sekään aina auta, mutta toisinaan kyllä
<jjo> ongelma lienee se, että sivusi käyttää eri koodausta kuin palvelin ilmoittaa tai selain olettaa
<Finnish> Ahaa, ok
<Finnish> Eikös ne yleensä CSS-osiossa oo?
<jjo> yleensä headissa, meta-tagi
<Finnish> Charset, mikä se pitäis suomessa olla
<Finnish> Tai suomen meiningiks?
<jjo> oletettavasti se sun tiedosto käyttää nyt utf-8:a
<jjo> se kun on oletus ubuntussa
<Finnish> Joo niin on
<jjo> itse tykkään muutenkin käyttää sitä aina kun mahdollista, kun sen kuitenkin pitäisi kelvata kaikille
<jjo> jossain aasian maissa saatetaan olla vähän nyreinä, mutta toimii se silti
<Finnish> Ja ään ja öön pitäis toimia?
<jjo> Finnish: no jos kakki ostuu kohdallee, niin toimii kyllä
<orava> mitenköhän saisin ubuntu 10.10:iin oikean resoluution, ei anna vaihtaa isoa resoluutiota. xorg.conf tiedostoa ei ole ollenkaan, sensijaan jotain swapper tiedostoja. näytönohjaimena atin x300
<orava> "wrapper tiedostoja
<tale> orava: Pitäisi tunnistua näyttö ja automaattisesti tulla oikea näyttötarkkuus.
<bioterror> melkein tarvis sanoa consolesta että sudo service gdm stop, sitten sudo Xorg -configure, sitten siirrät sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf, sudo service gdm start ja muokkailet graaffisesti vaikka sitä xorg.conffia
<tale> orava: En ole pariin vuoteen enää muokannut tiedostoja, kun on toiminut oikein muutenkin.
<bioterror> tale, ei se aina taida mennä ihan niinku elokuvissa
<orava> laitoin sudo service gdm stop ja nyt näytössä vaan vilkkuu vasemmas yläkulmassa valkoinen alaviiva
<orava> mitään ei voi kirjoittaa
<orava> resoluution lisäks pitäis saada dvi liitäntä käyttöön eikä vga
<orava> taidankin asentaa ubuntun uudestaan ja samalla vaihtaa kiintolevyn
<bioterror> orava, ctrl+alt+f1 kirjaudu sisää
<bioterror> mut toki, jos tarvii pistää isompaa levyä, niin miksei ;)
<Bugittaja> Mites tuo Compiz Fusion restartoitiinkaan?
<Bugittaja> Taaskaan ei tule noita yläpalkkeja ikkunoissa
<orava> eipä saa uudelleenasennuksenkaan jälkeen resoluutiota oikeaksi, pitää kokeilla vielä bioterror ohjetta
<bioterror> joo
<bioterror> eli ctrl+alt+f1
<bioterror> kirjaudut sisään
<bioterror> aeh
<bioterror> mä itseasiassa kirjoitin aika hätäsesti http://tinyurl.com/46xgn43 ;)
<bioterror> tosiaan lisäät sinne tuon Modes -rivin
<bioterror> mites orava sujuu
<orava> vaikka lisäsin modes rivin ja siihen "1980x1080" niin en silti pysty preferences -> monitor valitsemaan tuota
<bioterror> eikö se ota toimiakseen?
<orava> ei
<orava> se ei edes listaudu siihen
<bioterror> sen pitäis pakottaa oikea resoluutio ilman tollasia
<orava> taidan huomenna jatkaa tuon selvittämistä
<bioterror> hyvin sain 800x600 resoluution ;)
<orava> tuohon näyttikseen ei löytynyt edes atin suljettuja ajureita
<orava> sieltä hardware drivers "ohjelmasta"
<bioterror> itse käytän hd4350:n kanssa avoimia
<orava> sillä ati catalystillä varmasti olis helposti onnistunut
<orava> esim tässä koneessa on hd5770 ja 2 näyttöä kiinni ja loistavasti toimii
<orava> itsellä hd5770 suljetut ajurit, niissä vissiin 3d parempi
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-17
<Rhkfin_mobi> asensin maverickiin vnc4serverin. nyt kun sen starttaa ja ottaa yhteyden, aukee tyhjä harmaa ruutu jossa 1ikkuna joka kyselee leikepöydän vnc-käytöstä. ideoita miten sais ohjelmia käyntiin..
<MikaT_> Rhkfin_mobi: Eikös siinä ollut tämä "Etätyöpöytä", eikö se hoida samaa hommaa kun tuo serveri?
<Rhkfin_mobi> eos.. miten se käynnistetään etänä..?
<ninnnu> eiks se oo "vino" se oletusetätyöpöytä?
<MikaT_> Rhkfin_mobi: Etätyöpöytä pannaan käyntiin lokaalisti - pitiköhän peräti olla käyttäjä kokoajan logattuna sisään. Sitten etänä siihen kiinni.
<Rhkfin_mobi> ei palvele siis tarkoitusta..
<Tm_T> joo ssh:lla etäpöytä rullaamaan jne...
<Rhkfin_mobi> ninnnu: ei oo vinoa..
<MikaT_> ninnnu: jep, vino näyttää tässä olevan
<Rhkfin_mobi> Tm_T: miten..?
<MikaT_> Rhkfin_mobi: Onkos sulla desktop se kone?
<Rhkfin_mobi> vncserver on ennen hoitanu ton..
<MikaT_> ii  vino           2.32.0-0ubuntu VNC server for GNOME
<Rhkfin_mobi> kubuntu desktop
<Rhkfin_mobi> sepä
<MikaT_> Rhkfin_mobi: No siinä.
<Tm_T> Rhkfin_mobi: en muista mikä oli komento, siitä on vuosia pari kun viimeksi olen käyttänyt
<Rhkfin_mobi> eli takaisin alkuperäiseen..
<Rhkfin_mobi> jaa moitäköhän x11vnc sanoo jos ei o kirjautunu..
<MikaT_> Rhkfin_mobi: koetappa: "dpkg -l "*vnc*""
<MikaT_> viimeisin " pois....
<Tm_T> Rhkfin_mobi: x11vnc siellä etäpäässä tais olla se miten minä sen asian hoidin aikoinaan
<Rhkfin_mobi> Tm: perinteisesti se tarraa olemassaolevaan istuntoon
<Tm_T> hmmm, joo saattaa olla
<Tm_T> tosiaan siitä on aikaa kun itse viimeksi sain kokeilla
<Rhkfin_mobi> ja se kyl toimii mut vaatii jotain kdm-haxxorointia
<tale> VNC käytetään joko kirjautumalla etäkoneeseen ja käynnistämällä vnc-palvelin, esimerkiksi x11vnc -forever, tai järkkäämällä VNC käynnistymään istunnon mukana.
<Rhkfin_mobi> tale: miten homma hoituu kun ei ole käynnissäolevaa istuntoa? vncserver on ennen hoitanut tyylikkäästi, ei defaulttina enää. x11vnc vaatii kans kdm-säätöä.
<Rhkfin_mobi> tai itseasiassa sudo x11vnc -auth guess -display :0 starttas session toiselle, kirjautuneelle käyttäjälle. no good.
<Rhkfin_mobi> eli - miten saada etänä pystyyn järkevä X-sessio ja siihen vnc?
<tale> Rhkfin_mobi: Jos tarvitaan GUI, niin ssh -X tunnus@etäkone
<tale> Rhkfin_mobi: Jos tarvitaan työpöytäkin, niin VNC tai jos on Ubuntu siellä etäpäässä, Gnomessa on etätyöpöytämahdollisuus. Se tuli  jostain kirjautumisikkunan asetuksista muistaakseni.
<tale> VNC tarttee käynnissä olevan istunnon, jos sitä haluat käyttää tolla tavalla kuin tossa kuvaat.
<Rhkfin_mobi> tale: koska haluan koko työpöydän, niin vnc.
<tale> Lisää VNC käynnistymään istunnon mukana, istunnon käynnistyviin asetuksiin.
<tale> Sitten järkkäät siiinä etäkoneessa bootissa automaattisesti kirjautumaan sisään ton käyttäjän jonka istunnon asetuksiin VNC:n lisäsit.
<Rhkfin_mobi> vnc ei tarvi olemassaolevaa istuntoa. tämän olen jo osoittanut ja kokeillut.
<Rhkfin_mobi> eli se alkuperäinen kysymys: miten vncserverin käynnistämässä karussa ympäristössä saa jotain käyntiin?
<tale> Rhkfin_mobi: Olet käynnistänyt sen ilman istuntoa, sen takia siinä ei ole ikkunamanageria tai työpöytäympäristöä.
<Rhkfin_mobi> aikoinaan tuollaviisiin on nuokin löytyneet - mutta onko arvailuja moiten siihen sais ohj;elmia käyntiin..?
<tale> Rhkfin_mobi: Kerro lisää, mikä VNC-palvelin, miten sen käynnistät,  mikä käyttis siinä etäkoneessa on, mitä ikkunamanageereita siellä on asennettuna.
<Rhkfin_mobi> ssh kubuntu-maverick-koneelle, siellä ajan vnc4server -komennon
<Rhkfin_mobi> clienttina n900 :)
<tale> Mun mielestä x11vnc toimi noin yleensä paremmin, mutta sillä tuskin on tässä väliä.
<tale> Rhkfin_mobi: Editing the file $HOME/.vnc/xstartup allows you to change the applications run at startup (
<tale> Pistä tohon ikkunamanageri ja ehkä nekin ohjelmat joita meinaat käynnistellä.
<Rhkfin_mobi> samaa mieltä - mut se vaatii vissiin olemassaolevan istunnon ja esim tässä tapauksessa otti kiinni etäkoneessa olevaa toisen käyttäjän istuntoon
<Rhkfin_mobi> mut sain näin pelaamaan:
<Rhkfin_mobi> etäkoneessa vnc4server
<Rhkfin_mobi> sit DISPLAY=:1 ohjelmannimi
<Rhkfin_mobi> ja sit vnc:llä kiinni
<Rhkfin_mobi> xstartup.. kuulostaa myös hyvältä
<tale> Niin, silloin ei tarttis tolla DISPLAY-kikalla käynnistää ohjelmia siihen VNC-istuntoon, vaan ne tulis siihen valmiiksi.
<Rhkfin_mobi> joo
<Rhkfin_mobi> tosin softat vaihtelee. mut eikös kwin pitäis olla se mikä tuonne pitäis potkaista käyntiin.. eiku oisko plasma.. kokeillaan..
<Rhkfin_mobi> haha, plasma-netbook  käyntiin ja homma toimii. kiitos :)
<Rhkfin_mobi> hmm.. äänet ei taida ohjautua tolkusti mihinkään.. etä-spotifyä kokeilin..
<tale> VNC ei taida lainkaan välittää ääniä. Ne soi siis siellä etäkoneessa kyllä.
<mjr> ei taida. Pulsella sitä vois epäilemättä virittää erikseen, mutta tosiaan erikseen
<tabasko> http://lolpics.se/pics/3874.jpg
<Bugittaja> Moro
<Bugittaja> Mites tuon winen kanssa kun rupean pelaamaan NFSU kakkosta ja ääni rätisee
<Bugittaja> noh?
<tale> Bugittaja: Rätiseekö ääni kun Wine ei ole käytössä?
<Bugittaja> ei
<tale> Onko tuo Naksutusfaaraoiden Superurheilupeli?
<Bugittaja> need for speed underground 2
<tale> Bugittaja: Koita säätää mikserissä, mykistät ne äänilähteet jotka ei ole käytössä.
<Bugittaja> ok
<tale> Bugittaja: Katto samalla ettei joku vahvistin ole tapissa, ne saattaa särkeä ääntä jos on aivan täysillä. Pudota 90 %:iin.
<Bugittaja> juu
<elias_a> No - toimiko?
<Bugittaja> Connectori Analog output
<Bugittaja> (lfe) no amplifier
<Bugittaja> no oli Alsa plugin wine-preloader
<Bugittaja> oli 100%
<skfin> Tietäneekö joku miten blokata nautiluksen automaattikäynnistys
<skfin> Se tuntuu starttaavan joka tapauksessa
<skfin> Atm mulla on käynnistyksessä skripti joka tappaa sen 5s kuluttua kirjautumisesta, mutta tuntuu vähän säätöratkasulta
<Sysi> jos käytät istunnon tallentamista ja tallennat istunnon jossa se on tapettu?
<Sysi> (olettaen ettet poistamassa oo)
<Echramath> Mitäs kaikkea nautilus tekee?
<skfin> Echramath: Työpöydän kuvakkeet, mukana kaikenlaisessa ärsyttävässä, tiedostoselain like dolphin
<Unksi> iltaa, osaisko joku suositella langatonta pci/pci-e verkkokorttia pöytäkoneeseen, joka toimii ubuntussa suorilta?
<bioterror> http://linux.fi/wiki/WLAN-kortit#Piirisarjat
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/HfBig1 -> WLAN-kortit – Linux.fi
<bioterror> kelpaako
<Unksi> kyllä tämä hieman, kiitos^
<SipuliSopuli> voihan
<SipuliSopuli> saako gimppiä mitenkään fiksusti tukemaan cmykiä
<mjr> ei (paitsi export-plugini tais olla)
<SipuliSopuli> ffuuuu
<SipuliSopuli> scribus siis
<SipuliSopuli> käyttöön
<Wolde> :/
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-18
<Antti> Tervehdys kaikille! :)
<Antti> Tein tuossa pari päivää sitten vaihdoksen winestä ubuntuun ja vaihto oli kyllä hyvä ei kaduta.:D
<Antti> Onhan tässä vähän alku kankeutta ollut ja yksi onglema tuon empathy viestittimen kanssa on ollut että voinko käyttää mikki-kuulokkeita siinä vai mitä tuo äänipuhelu meinaa? käytössä on ubuntun uusin desktop käyttis..
<elias_a> Huomenta, kaikki!
<elias_a> Nyt olisi neuvontaprosessin aika.
<elias_a> turunena istuu Ubuntu 10.04. -serverin vieressä ja tarkoitus olisi pistää pyörimään siihen muutama eri LMS eli oppimisalusta.
<turunena> Huomenta
<elias_a> Nyt kaivattaisiin ideoita siitä, että miten ne pistetään omiin virtuaalikoneisiinsa ne softat.
<hifi> kelpaako qemu ja löytyykö kvm:ää tukeva prosessori
<elias_a> Virtuaalikoneisiin siksi, että emme tiedä miten nuo samaa asiaa vaikuttavat toisiinsa.
<czr_> elias_a, ihan hyva lahestymistapa varsinkin jos softat/konffikset on oudompia
<elias_a> hifi: Mistäs sen tiedon löytää tukeeko se kivi kvm:ää?
<turunena> Tällä hetkellä asennettuna na vakiona mukana tuleva kvm ja qemu ja on kvm tukeva prosessori
<elias_a> czr_: Kas - sokea kana on löytänyt jyvän :)
<czr_> elias_a, komennolla: kvm-ok
<czr_> jos olet siina koneella jo
<elias_a> turunena: Sitten vaan tukeva prosessori töihin :D
<elias_a> turunena on sillä koneella
<turunena> Varmistin asian, että tukee kvm:ää
<czr_> turunena, komentoriviauki ja aja toi komento
<elias_a> Hän tekee hommat ja minä tärkeilen täällä besserwisser-etäkätilönä :)
<czr_> joskus pitaa myos bios:sista ensin enabloida.
<elias_a> Asia lienee jo kunnossa :)
<czr_> maailma oiski tylsa paikka ilman besserwissereita :-)
<elias_a> pitäisköhän mun harkita toista nikkiä :)
<hifi> qemussa on se hyvä puoli että voi tehdä komentoriviasennuksen ilman xorgia
<czr_> no, suosittelisin kuitenkin ajamaan tuon komennon kun se tarkistaa et se kvm on myos enabloitu yms.
<turunena> czr_ homma ok.. eli kvm:ää tuetaan
<czr_> turunena, tarkistit tuolla komennolla vai miten?
<turunena> czr_ komento suoritettu
<czr_> ok. hienoa
<czr_> no sit se kvm on se kait paras tapa lahtea liikenteeseen, linuxeja kai ajatte niissa vm:issa?
<elias_a> Joo - samaista 10.04. LTS:ää olisi ajatus ajaa.
<czr_> ok
<czr_> no sithan tarvii vain opetella kvm:n/qemu:n kaytto :-).
<czr_> (itse kaytan vmwarea joten aika vahan apua tuohon)
<turunena> czr_ Näin juuri :)
<hifi> qemu-img:llä imaget ensin
<hifi> jos käyttäjätunnus on valittu
<elias_a> Jahas - sitten vaan googlettamaan jotain opasta.
<hifi> qemu-img create image.img 10G
<hifi> luo 10 gigatavun imagen tiedostoon image.img
<elias_a> hetkinen - lasketaas kierroksia.
<elias_a> Nyt pitäisi ymmärtää, että mistä se tekee tuon imagen.
<elias_a> Käynnissä olevasta käyttiksestä?
<elias_a> Siis siitä missä se komento ajetaan?
<hifi> örr, se luo tyhjän tiedoston
<hifi> jota käytetään levykuvana virtuaalikoneelle
<Jupp3> Kai se sinänsä rekursiivisestikin voi toimia :)
<hifi> noita voi säilyttää missä haluaa
<elias_a> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/howto-linux-and-windows-virtualization-kvm-and-qemu
<czr_> turunena, kaipa sulla on sit tarpeeksi muistia yms?
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/e0jZtJ -> Howto: Linux and Windows virtualization with KVM and Qemu | TuxRadar Linux
<czr_> virtualisointi syo muistia "hyvin".
<turunena> muistia löytyy  32G
<czr_> ok. se riittanee ihan hyvin
<czr_> ellei kyseessa sit ole isoja java-ymparistoja mis on sql:t yms kaikissa
<czr_> niille ei oikein riita koskaan mikaan :-).
<hifi> oh, ubuntulle on jotain tollasta karkkia
<elias_a> Yksinkertaisempi opas: http://tuxradar.com/content/virtualisation-made-easy
<hifi> en sit tiedä mitään
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/fynqjV -> Virtualisation made easy | TuxRadar Linux
<elias_a> "When working by itself, Qemu is a bit tricky to learn - all its options are specified from the command line, so you need to be willing to fiddle around to get what you want. On the plus side, Qemu is fantastic for developers because it allows you to peek inside the virtual machine to see its state and can also be configured to work like Valgrind, showing you exactly what a program is up to."
<elias_a> turunena: Onkos tuo nyt sitten kuitenkin valintamme?
<Jupp3> Virtualboxin kans tuntuu kans olevan jotain häikkää, en oo varma johtuuko ext4:stä vai muusta(kin)
<Jupp3> Muutaman kerran kun testaillut niin tehnyt sitä, et yhtäkkiä vaan jää kone jumiin, ja sit reboottaa itsekseen
<turunena> elias_a: Jos opitaan käyttämään
<Jupp3> Ei vaan oo ollu aikaa alkaa kummemmin tutkailemaan syytä
<czr_> virtualboxista kannattaa pitaytya erossa jos tarkoituksena on ajaa vain linuxeja
<czr_> (ja vmwaresta myos)
<czr_> kvm kuitenkin on se tekniikka mita kaytetaan nyt ja ainakin lahitulevaisuudessa taysissa FOSS_jarjestelmissa niin kannattanee investoida aikaa sen opiskeluun mieluummin
<elias_a> Kysytääs nyt vielä seuraavasta askelesta ennen kuin turunena alkaa asentelemaan...
<Jupp3> Joo
<czr_> (mielipide toki, mut itsellani on just ongelmana et olen jumissa vmwaressa nykyaan enka haluais olla..)
<Jupp3> No oli puhetta siitä, et onkohan tuo qemu oikea vaihtoehto, niin ajattelin vaan ottaa esille virtualboxin mahdolliset ongelmat :)
<czr_> juup
<czr_> jos on tarkoitus viela usb-laitteita vm:n sisalle niin virtualboxin puolikaupallinen versio lienee helpoin tapa siihen nyt
<elias_a> Mitenkäs nuo eri virtuaalikoneissa olevat ohjelmistot, jotka ovat siis käytännössä webbisivusoftia, saadaan nätisti näkymään ulos siitä koneesta?
<czr_> kvm:n kanssa en edes tieda onnistuuko usb-device-passthrough millaan tasolla. kvm/qemu:n dokkarit on muutenkin aika.. no. vois olla paremmin dokumentoitu.
<czr_> elias_a, varmaan helpommin siten et jokaiselle virtuaalikoneelle tulee oma IP
<czr_> ja ne on samassa verkossa kuin normikonekin (nk "bridge-tilassa")
<czr_> silloin eivat paase sotkemaan toisiaan helposti
<czr_> toinen vaihtoehto on ajaa paakoneella jotain reverseproxya/rewritea ja se sit ohjaa requestit tausta vm:lle
<czr_> mut valttaisin tuota ellette halua verta nenasta, varsinkin alkuvaiheessa
<turunena> Tuo olisi ajatuksena, että tulee 3 virtuaali konetta eri softille käyttöön
<turunena> ja kaikilla oma IP ja sitten ayttettaisiin tuota bridge tilaa
<elias_a> czr_: Eikö siis onnistu niin, että sen emokoneen apachelle kerrotaan vain, että palvelu x on virtuaalikoneessa 1 ja se näytetään ulospäin http://koneennimi.fi/palvelu?
<czr_> elias_a, onnistuu, mut toi oli nimenomaan se mita en suosittele alkuun
<elias_a> turunena: Jaa sulla on ne IP:t?
<elias_a> czr_: Niin kuin näet meillä on työryhmän sisäisestä tiedonkulun vajavaisuudesta johtuva kriisi :)
<czr_> meinaan se on aika kettumaista yrittaa mapata niita URLeja ja contentin sisalta skondaa takaisin reversena jos ette tunne niita taustasoftia. yms sit kaikki hiton cookiet ja muut tokkii vastaan (ei aina tietty, mut nimim kokemusta tasta aiheesta valitettavasti on)
<czr_> elias_a, aika normia :-)
<czr_> mut helpointa on tosiaan jokaiselle vm:lle oma IP.
<czr_> sit saatte tarpeeksi kokemusta niiden kanssa ensin
<czr_> sen jalkeen tiedatte mita ehka haluatte
<czr_> ja sen jalkeen voi soppaa sotkea lisaa rewriteilla yms muilla jos nyt oikeasti haluatte
<elias_a> czr_: Olet muuten oikeassa. Selitys sille, että tultiin tänne säätämään on se, että turunena on Lapissa ja minä Kaarinassa Turun kupeessa :)
<turunena> Eikos niille tule oma IP virtuaalipuolelta, joka sitten nat:taan ulostpain
<czr_> mut voin kertoa et mulla menee yleensa joku 2-10pv oikeaa tyoaikaa per joku "java-portaalikotska" kunnollisessa reversoinnissa ja olen noita pyoritelly valitettavan monta vuotta
<czr_> en tarkoita etteiko se vois onnistua myos suoraan. mut..
<elias_a> Meitä ei nyt oikeastaan kiinnosta kuin se, että saadaan siedettävällä opettelulla ja työmäärällä kasaan testiympäristö, jotta voidaan vertailla noita LMS:iä.
<czr_> turunena, se nat on vain yksi vaihtoehto. en suosittele tuohon kayttoon
<elias_a> czr_: Ei se onnistu meiltä kun mulla on paha karma.
<turunena> czr_ ok
<czr_> siis haluatteko et ne testattavat palvelut nakyy myos siita teidan host-koneen ulkopuolelle verkossa?
<czr_> jos haluatte niin sit bridge-moodi on helpoin vm:lle
<czr_> ei nat.
<turunena> Siella ne nimenomaan pitaa nakya
<czr_> ja otatte dhcp:t yms muut pois sielta kvm:n konffiksesta niille koneille
<czr_> mut google auttanee tuon bridgen konffaamisessa
<czr_> (vmware kun tekee sen automaagisesti)
<turunena> nakyi tekevan mos kvm, jos olen tuota oikein tulkinnut...
<czr_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/niybe2 -> KVM Networking - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<czr_> ai, se on sitten muuttunut siita kun katselin joskus sita
<czr_> ei ainakaan noiden ohjeiden mukaan tee "automaattisesti"
<elias_a> Hyvät hakkerit - nyt tässä alkaa olla tekemisen meininki :)
<czr_> eli tuossa nimenomaan tehdaan se br0 interface ihan itse
<czr_> eiks KOP:illa ollu joskus lehti nimelta "Hakki"?
<czr_> (lapsille suunnattu toki)
<czr_> kyl
<elias_a> Kysyn jo tässä vaiheessa että sopiiko puolestanne tätä kanavalla käytävää keskustelua käyttää hankkeemme materiaaleissa esittelemään sitä, että "näin temppu tehtiin"?
<turunena> Eli tilanne on se, etta aamulla olen asentanut palvelimen uusiksi ja siina on asennettuna 10.04 server 64-bit. Asennuksessa valitsin kaytoon OpenSSH:n ja Virtual host palvelut
<czr_> elias_a, "kysyttiin irkista ja googlattiin pirusti"? :-). imo sopii fine.
<elias_a> Sellaisille, jotka eivät lainkaan tunne irkkiavun luonnetta ja yhteisön voimaa, nää on aika rouheita juttuja...
<turunena> Palvelimelle on asentunut kvm ja qemu
<elias_a> Ne ei oikeasti tajua, että tieto näistä jutuista on yhteisöllistä.
<elias_a> Mutta asiaan.
<turunena> lsaksi ifconfig nayttaa valmiikksi jo br0 conffatuksi
<czr_> mnjuu. en tieda mita tuossa "virtual host"-konffiksessa asentuu, mut veikkaisin et nimenomaan qemu/kvm yms peruskalat.
<czr_> turunena, ah
<czr_> ehka se sit tekee jotains ille
<czr_> voitko laittaa /etc/network/interfaces -tiedoston sisallon pastie.org:iin tai vastaavaan?
<czr_> vilkaisisin sen mielellaan lapi
<turunena> nakyy kyllakin nimella virbr0
<czr_> laita myos 'route -n' tulostus
<czr_> pitais varmaan itse joskus laittaa vastaava pontto pystyyn, mut ei ole nyt oikein ylimaaraista KVM-kykenevaista rautaa
<czr_> ois tosin yksi 450MHz G4 PPC.. ;-).
<czr_> ei halunnu lucid kyl ihan suosiolla tippua siihen eilen mut voimalla ja tahdolla, toimii nyt.
<turunena> http://pastie.org/private/rm9vtp2pfrqpgczf59spg
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/pswLH4 -> Private Paste - Pastie
<turunena> tuolta loytyy tiedot
<turunena> ja maan manuaalista conffaamista ei ole viela tehty
<turunena> siis mitaan manuaalista conffaamista ei ole viela tehty
<turunena> Tietysti asennuksen aikana maaritetty manuaalisesti tuon eth0 verkkokortin IP
<turunena> Nyt pitäisi sitten päästä jollakin tavalla asiassa eteenpäin, että saataisiin virtuaaliset palvelimet pystyyn ja verkkoon ja niihin tarvittavat softat sisään
<czr_> ok. toi virbr0 on vain bridge "sisaverkolle"
<czr_> eli luultavasti kun teet vm:ia kvm:lla niin jos ne yhdistyy tuohon niin ne voi jutella keskenaan, mut ei ulkomaailmaan
<czr_> ja toki sun host voi jutella niiden kanssa myos
<turunena> czr_ ok
<czr_> mut tosiaan se linkki mita heitin kannattaa katsoa lapi
<turunena> czr_ pitääpä katsoa
<turunena> No niin nyt olisi sitten virtuaalinen interface br0
<turunena> Mitäs meidän sitten pitää elias_a:n kanssa alkaa tekemään, että saataisiin myös virtuaalisia palvelimia käyttöön?
<elias_a> Hei - auttakkee!
<hifi> mjoo, olen itse hoitanut noita user space networkilla ja porttiohjauksilla
<elias_a> hifi: Kiitos. Pääsimme eteenpäin.
<hifi> ai? ok :)
<elias_a> Pistettiin äksää kehiin niin nyypiötkin pärjää noiden ohjeiden kanssa.
<tuhoojabotti> Höh
<tuhoojabotti> Avasin 413 raakakuvaa esikatseluohjelmaan ja tuo meni jumittamaan.
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<bioterror> ei oikein f-spotit toimi noiden kanssa
<bioterror> mielummin katselee jollain gthumbilla tms. kuvat läpi ja muokkaa GIMPillä
<tuhoojabotti> No olin siirtämäs koneelle niit
<tuhoojabotti> sit aattelin et vois kahtoo niit vähän
<tuhoojabotti> kaikki oli valittuna ;D
<tuhoojabotti> Nyt tuo sit jumittaa tos muistinkäyttö täysis ja sillai.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei vastaa mihinkään inputtiin
<Bugittaja> Onkos xboxille omaa topiccia, tää nyt on offtopiccii
<tuhoojabotti> kato #xbox
<tuhoojabotti> ":D"
<Bugittaja> OK
<tuhoojabotti> ja se ei ole topic vaan channel eli kannu
<tuhoojabotti> Kauanhan toi ruksuttaa niitä. :P
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Kuinka isoja tiedostoja ne raakakuvat on?
<tuhoojabotti> tale: 7-30Mt näin about
<tale> 20 Mt * 400 = 8000 Mt eli 8 Gigatavua. Onko koneen RAM + swap yhteensä yli 8 gigaa?
<tuhoojabotti> 12Gt on
<tuhoojabotti> Painoin Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+RSEIUB :P
<Bugittaja> se taitaa olla enkun kielinen channeli
<bioterror> se riippuu kamerasta hyvin paljon, canon 5d mkII:lla helposti 40MB yksi kuva
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Katsoitko kuinka paljon nuo tiedostot yhteensä vie tilaa? Lisäksi se katseluohjelmakin kuluttaa muistia.
<bioterror> ~10Mpix kameralla se on joku 8MB se kuvan koko
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Onko sillä mitään väliä?
<tale> tuhoojabotti: No, jos muisti loppuu kesken lakkaa järjestelmä toimimasta.
<tuhoojabotti> Tää jumitti aika hyvin mut tuo temppu autto
<kingi89> ei sitä koko konetta tartte tollasen takia buutata
<kingi89> oom_killeriä voi kutsua käsin MagicSysRq+F, jolloin sen pitäis tappaa ilkein ohjelma
<tuhoojabotti> :o
<tuhoojabotti> kingi89: Mut avasin niitä 418
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<kingi89> ei gimpin pitäis avata kun yks prosessi
<tuhoojabotti> Kukaa gimpistä puhunukkaa.
<kingi89> jaa vgrep vähän haukkaa
<kingi89> kyl tollasta silti vois kokeilla, oom_killerissä on kuitenki semi-älykäs algoritmi
<tuhoojabotti> En mie nuista tiedä.
<tuhoojabotti> Linkkaa wikiä. :P
<tale> Juu, ei koko koneen bootti ole tarpee, kun vaan tuo yksi ohjelma syö kaiken tarjolla olevan muistiavaruuden.
<tuhoojabotti> Yksi ohjelma ja 418 prosessia
<tuhoojabotti> Tai akkunaa
<tale> Se muistisyöppö ohjelma eli sen pääprosessi joka mahdollisesti käynnistää joka kuvaa varten aliprosesseja pitää saada killattua pois.
<bioterror> killall
<tuhoojabotti> Ei se taida sillai tehä, mut en mie niistä nii tiedä.
<kingi89> ei paljoo killallia kutsuta jos swappaa ankarasti ja järjestelmäkuormat heiluu jossain 20:ssä
<tale> Tai sitten ostat rutkasti lisää muistia ja/tai määrittelet rutkasti lisää swappiä.
<tuhoojabotti> Tai sit ens kerralla avaan yhen kuvan kerrallaan.
<tale> Käyttäjien ohjaaminen toimimaan tarkoituksenmukaisesti on usein tehokas apu.
<kingi89> mut magic sysrq on kyl ystävä
<tale> Se Raising Elephants ... juttu? Joo, kannattaa muistaa.
<kingi89> eiku BUSIER takaperin
<tale> kingi89: Tuo on ihan väärin, tuskin edes toimii. Kyllä se pitää olla Raising Elephant is so utterly boring.
<kingi89> sama REISUB tulee molemmista, ite oon parempi muistamaan str_reverse(vieraskielinen sana) kuin 6 vieraskielistä sanaa
<kingi89> mut esim. SAK (oisko ollu SysRq+S) ja oom_killer on kanssa ihan kivat osata
<kingi89> SAK tappaa kaikki sen päätteen prosessit, jolloin init käynnistää kirjautumisen siihen uudelleen. näin voi olla varma ettei mikään ei-rootin asettama ohjelma yritä kerätä kirjautumistietoja
<tuhoojabotti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tuhoojabotti> Tuon vaa rinttaa seinälle.
<kingi89> huvittavaa on, miksei sille oo keksitty mitään parempaa näppäinyhdistelmää. Kukaan normikäyttäjä ei paina Ctrl+Alt+Shift+SysRq+S vaikka käskettäis. Windowsin Ctrl+Alt+Del on siinä mielessä parempi
<kingi89> sit ku ne vielä vei mun Ctrl+Alt+Backspacenki
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+backspace ja heti perää ctrl+alt+delete :D
<kingi89> wp kerto että se näppäin SAK:lle on muuten K
<tuhoojabotti> Ctrl+Alt+Backspacen saa takas näppäimistön asetuksista.
<kingi89> joo mut taviskäyttäjä ei oo vaihtanu sitä päälle kun sitä tarttis
<kingi89> onko muuten muut maverickin käyttäjät huomannu pulseaudiossa outoa jäätyilyä? itellä se on ruvennu jäätymään ja syömään kaiken suoritusajan. sit kaikki ääntä tuottavat ohjelmat jumittaa toki heti perään, kun ei mee kutsut pa:lle läpi
<anger> Mikähän koneeseen tuli kun edellisellä bootilla tuli kernel panic
<skfin> Riippuu vähän mikä paniikki
<Sysi> mitenkäs hyvin broadcomin wlan-kortit toimii käytännössä, avoimella ja suljetulla ajurilla?
<Sysi> avoin ilmeisesti alkaa olla jo käytettävä mutta sen ei pitäis tukea nyt kattelussa olevassa laitetteessa olevaa
<Sysi> jotaki vanhaa kommenttia luin että suspendin jälkeen yhdistäis hitaasti, mikä ei vielä ihan mahdoton ois
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Omassa läppäris tais olla broadcom ja ihan jees toimas.
<tuhoojabotti> Samoin kaverin
<tuhoojabotti> Kauaa en oo kyl testaillu.
<Sysi> kummalla ajurilla
<bioterror> mikäs siinä, jos ajurit löytyy
<tuhoojabotti> suljetulla
<Sysi> se että "ajurit löytyy" ei ihan riittäis välttämättä
<Sysi> mun netbookkiin oli 9.10:ssä vissiin "wlan-ajuri" ja sen seurauksena mää asensin siihen windowsin
<Sysi> toimi aina joskus, pätki vaan tasasen satunnaisesti signaalista riippumatta
<Sysi> ehkä hitusen arveluttavaa on että tarvis pätsätä kerneliä trackpadin takia ja käyttää nvidian ajuria mutta mää silti voisin haluta pikkusen omppukoneen
<Sysi> ois etes jokseenki toimiva sulettu käyttis varalla
<tuhoojabotti> huh huh
<Sysi> joko 11" sentin paksunen apple tai samoilla spekseillä vähän halvempi 13" joku
<Sysi> jos TP edge 11" ei toimi nattylläkää
<tuhoojabotti> Widnows on hyvä os. ;-)
<Sysi> joihinki juttuihin kelpaava
<tuhoojabotti> Mihis se ei kelpaa?
<Sysi> sillä on jokseenki ikävä irkata, nettiselauksessa saa olla varovaisempi, se on hitaampi, sille ei oo oikeen kivaa musiikkisoitinta
<tuhoojabotti> foobar on paras. ;)
<tuhoojabotti> mitä nyt kaatuu jos irrottaa usb-kuulokkeet.
<tuhoojabotti> Se on kyllä totta, että irkkaus on ikävempää shellin kautta.
<tuhoojabotti> Hitaudesta en menis väittelemään.
<Sysi> eiku mikää kiva monospace-fontti ei tuntunu vaan toimivan oikein
<tuhoojabotti> Ai?
<Sysi> fubarilla on ihan liikaa vaivaa saaha enempiku biisi kerrallaan soimaan
<tuhoojabotti> Nii, voinhan multitaskingkiakin soveltaa musiikin kuunteluunkin.
<Sysi> pikanäppäimiä ei voi conffata ja ne on aivan kauheat.. ei käytännössä mitää fiksua ohjelmien ajamiseen muuten ku kaivamalla valikosta
<Sysi> ikkunoita voi liikuttaa vaan tähtäämällä palkkiin
<tuhoojabotti> Siihen on softia.
<Sysi> miinusta silti
<tuhoojabotti> Onhan se joo.
<Sysi> mieluummin maksan paremmasta suljetusta käyttiksestä ja raudasta, niissä pc-lankuissakaa ei taho olla liikaa kovin hyvin linuxilla toimivia
<Sysi> nvidia optimus <3
<tuhoojabotti> optimus on juu
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla :P
<tuhoojabotti> Mut nii meinaatko nyt Applen tuotteita tuolla kommentilla?
<Sysi> millä
<tuhoojabotti> "mieluummin maksan paremmasta suljetusta käyttiksestä ja raudasta"
<Sysi> joo
<tuhoojabotti> Mjoo'o
<Sysi> ku aina pettyy vuortellen wintoosaan ja linuxiin, tarvii jotai uutta
<tuhoojabotti> Molemmissa on puutteensa.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut onko OSX sit se täydellisyys?
<Sysi> ei
<Sysi> samoja puutteita ku wintoosassa mutta enemmän plussia
<tuhoojabotti> Sillekää ei oo niin hyvää pelitukea. :P
<Sysi> l4d toimii, muuta mulla ei ookkaa
<tuhoojabotti> jotkut myös kritisoivat applen hintoja
<tuhoojabotti> varsinkin me köyhät :S
<Sysi> köyhällä ei oo vara ostaa halpaa
<tuhoojabotti> Joku sais auttaa mua x-moton paketoimisessa debbiin
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-19
<tale> tuhoojabotti: xmoto on jo paketoituna Debianissa.
<TTilus> mistä lähtien areena on vaatinu flash kympin?
<TTilus> areenan oma ohje sanoo "Macromedia Flash Player 9 Update 3 (v9.0.115.0) tai uudempi"
<Wolde> onhan se kaiketi jo hetken
<TTilus> no hö
<Sysi> en käyttäis mitää vanhempaa ku uusinta flashia ihan tietoturvan takia
<bioterror> tekisit sen html5:lla :D
<bioterror> tekisivät
<Sysi> sitte vuonna 2020 ku on taas painetta päivittää
<TTilus> tai sit laittavat mediamaksun kylkiäisinä kaikille pleikkakolmoset
<TTilus> mulle tulee installerilla 10.2.152.27, joka on täsmälleen sama versio, mikä on tuolla download-sivulla tarjolla, minne ylen "täältä"-linkki johtaa
<TTilus> wtf
<anger> Mikä tossa on vikana?
<anger> Niin ja 64bit käyttäjille suosittelen 10.3:sta
<TTilus> anger: mistä sen saa
<anger> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/lntIVC -> Download Flash Player "Square" Beta Preview Release - Adobe Labs
<TTilus> anger: tuolta just downloadasin ja linkkasin paketista putkahtaneen .so:n /usr/lib/firefox/plugins hakemistoon, mutta ei jostain syystä foxi tota noteeraa
<anger> TTilus: tuo ei siis toimi ubuntun omasta flash-debistä, se pitää olla poistettuna
<anger> Kuten myös se nspluginwrapper tms.
<TTilus> joo, poistin ennen kuin edes downloadasin
<TTilus> strace kertoo, ettei fox edes kurkkaa hakemistoon /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<TTilus> hämärää
<anger> Niin joo, oikea paikka on /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<TTilus> stracen mukaan /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/plugins oli ainoa mihin se kurkkas ja sieltä lähti tulille
<TTilus> koitampa vielä tota /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<TTilus> no kah, sieltä pelas kans
<HendriXXX> toimii myös ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so paikasta
<LapsangS> mietin tässä mikä ois järkevin ja tilaa vähiten "hukkaava" tapa osioida 2TB ulkoinen USB-kiintolevy. Ubuntun levytyökalu tuntuu näyttävän tilan teratavuissa ja Nautilus tebitavuissa. On niin isoja tavumääriä että menee pieni pää sekaisin kun ei ole aiemmin omistanut näin suuria medioita. Ilmeisesti se jounalointikin kuluttaa jonkin verran tilaa... mutta paljonko sitä hukkuu
<LapsangS> ext4sella vs NTFS vs FAT ja montako osiota kannattaisi luoda? Yksi iso vai monta pientä?
<ath> Yksi iso, jos sitä aikoo käyttää säilömistilana.
<ath> ext4 jos ei tarvitse koskaan ikinä laittaa sitä kiinni windowsiin (tahi ehkä mäkkiin), muutan ntfs.
<ath> muuten*
<Jokinen> eiks reiser oo vähiten hukkaava. itellä on ware-levyt reiserFS
<Sysi> huumori offtopicille
<Jokinen> no hä
<Iltsu> en kyl tajunnu et miks toi olis opfftopicille
<Iltsu> jos käyttää reiseriä osioil mis säilöö isoja tiedostoi ni ei sii midist oo läppää
<Sysi> reiseristä kuullu lähinnä kommenttia "juosten kustu"
<shanttu> Moikka. Onko jollain antaa hyvää tutoriaalilinkkiä kuinka downgradeta maverick lucidiin? oma partition löytyy homelle. Vai uusi asennus vaan?
<bioterror> kyl se on vähän niinku uusi asennus
<shanttu> bioterror ok
<bioterror> mikäs maverickissa mättää
<shanttu> itse asiassa studiossa alkoi äänikortti särkemään ja ajattelin samantien vaihtaa stabiilimpaan. Firefox kaatuu jatkuvasti ja ajattelin että helpoimmalla pääsisi downgradeamalla.
<shanttu> siis ubuntustudiossa
<shanttu> tällainen n00b-valinta
<bioterror> no jaa
<bioterror> alkoiko äänet särkemään tosta noin vaan?
<bioterror> vai oliko jotain päivityksiä?
<shanttu> kun vaihdoin rt-kerneliin. #ubuntustudiolla eivät osanneet opastaa oikeaan suuntaan ja ajattelin vaihtaa rt-kernelistä pois. tavallisella kernelillä soundi ok.
<bioterror> teet jotain studioeditointia?-)
<shanttu> tarkoitus ottaa hieman tuota mixxxiä haltuun, ja miksei muutakin softaa. rt-kernel jeesaisi latencyyn usb-midikontrollerinkin kanssa säätämiseen
<bioterror> melkein ois bugiraportin paikka launchpadiin
<shanttu> voisihan tuota. oli mielessä että koskisi ainoastaan tätä äänikorttia eikä olisi täten niin merkityksellistä
<shanttu> niin pientä se särkeminen että välillä tulee epäilevänsä sen olemassaoloa. kyllä se siellä vaan kuitenkin on
<bioterror> ärsyttäväähän se on
<shanttu> on. osaatko sanoa miten vaihtaisin vaan sen kernelin? luin että pelkän kernelin vaihdon voisi tehdä synaptickiakin käyttämällä. en vaan uskalla lähteä siihen ilman että tiedän tismalleen mitä teen
<shanttu> oon linuxin käytön kanssa vielä alussa. en mene windowsiin enää kuin pakon edessä =)
<bioterror> siis haluat jonkun vanhemman rt-kernelin?
<shanttu> ihan tavallinen riittää
<shanttu> eli pois rt-kernelilstä
<bioterror> pitäis olla ihan vaan "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic"
<bioterror> eiks se toinen ole linux-image-rt tms. jos oikein muistan
<shanttu> uname -r antaa 2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<shanttu> tarkemmin asennettuja paketteja tutkittuna "startup script for realtime-preempt enabled kernels" voisi olla se minkä vaan poistaa. voisi kai testata vaan sillä.
<bioterror> pae kernel :o
<bioterror> sehän on serveri-kerneli
<shanttu> wtf
<shanttu> mitäköhän oon säätänyt taas
<Sysi> PAE meinaa että saa käytettyä 32bittiselläki yli 4GB muistia
<shanttu> 4096mb näyttää olevan ramia ja siitä varmaan johtuu, koska on 32bittinen.
<shanttu> Eipä auttanut startup script for "realtime-preempt enabled kernels" paketin poistaminen
<heikkiket> shanttu: Ubuntu 10.04 on vissiin studiokäyttöön parempi, näin sanotaan
<heikkiket> juuri kernelinsä takia
<shanttu> heikkiket näin olen käsittänyt
<shanttu> kumma kun netbooksissa, jossa maverick, soundi on kohdallaan. En nyt tiedä miten lähtisin säätämään tätä kohdalleen =/
<shanttu> oli siis kunnossa ennen kuin upgradesin ubuntustudioon
<heikkiket> mutta paljon en osaa neuvoa, kun en Ubuntua musahommiin kovin paljoa käytä
<shanttu> eipä siinä muuta kun peruuttamista varmaan.
<heikkiket> kannattaa kloonata järjestelmä aina ennen päivityksiä
<heikkiket> silleen pystyy varman päälle
<shanttu> näin on.
<shanttu> simple backup suitella kyllä teinkin backupin. eiku rullaamaan
<Finnish> Millä flacit saa mp3-muottiin
<heikkiket> Winff tekee konversioita nopeasti, jos toimii
<Sysi> ffmpeg on kai aika käytetty muunnin
<heikkiket> Winff siis on graafinen ohjelma ffmpeg:n käyttöön
<tale> Finnish: Soundconverter
<HeikkilaM> hmm... update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-25-generic      Warning: No support for locale: fi_FI.utf8
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-20
<tuhoojabotti> help commands
<tuhoojabotti> oho
<tuhoojabotti> näyttää ihan samalta ku bitlbee kannu kun pelkkiä partteja ja joineja. ;-)
<Sysi> msn </3
<tuhoojabotti> fb-chat <3<3
<Sysi> kaikki juttelemisen arvoset ihmiset irkkaa :P
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<tuhoojabotti> Mut niihin muihinkin pitää välil saaha yhteys.
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<Sysi> paitti ne jotka on vaan IRL
<tuhoojabotti> Nii
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Tomboy
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/s37rlz -> Viikko 8 - Tomboy | Viikon VALO
<Finnish> Itse kyl käytän tomboyta ihan päivittäin, varsin kätevä
<marsupapu> hmm
<marsupapu> debian 6.0 ei ota asentuakseen
<jarnos> Ei osaa Ubuntu enää puhua suomea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/festival/+bug/688940
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 688940 in festival (Ubuntu) "SIOD ERROR: unbound variable : voice_rab_diphone" [Low,New]
<Iltsu> marsupapu, viimeks mulla jättäny debian asentumat ku oli rikkinäistä rautaa
<marsupapu> hyytyy verkkolaitteiston tunnistukseen
<Iltsu> integroitu vai erilline kortti?
<marsupapu> integroitu
<marsupapu> läppäri kyseessä
<marsupapu> Thinkpad T43
<Finnish> Mistähän johtuu että VLC:llä en saa näkymään tekstejä leffaan vaikka miten montaa eri srt-fileä kokeilen?
<tale> MasseR: Thinkpad 43 on kyllä aiemmin toiminut Debianilla. Erikoista jos uusi Debianie ei siinä enää toimisi, varsin yleinen mallikin vielä.
<tale> Pahus, taas täydentyi väärä nimi. Sorry.
<tale> Toi verkkolaitteen tunnistukseen hyytyminen voi johtua siitä, että uusi Debian poisti epävapaat moduulit kernelistä. Ne pitää asentaa erikseen jos niitä meinaa tarvita.
<Iltsu> nii jos koittaa et skippaa sen verkkolaitteen tunnistamisen ja koittaa niit sit saada pelaamaa ku koko systeemi o pystys
<Sami345> olisko täällä mahollista saada apua miten tuollaiseen Acer Aspire 7540G saisi sisäsen mikin toimimaan tai vaihtoehtosesti ulkosen mikin
<Sami345> kiinni tossa sisäsessä äänikortissa
<Sami345> uusimmat alsa-ajurit kokeilin jo asentaa
<Sami345> saattaa olla kyllä jossain joku mutenkin, ekaa kertaa mihinkään linux-pohjaseen mikkiä tunkemassa
<tale> Sami345: Kokeile ääninauhurilla sitä mikkiä testailla.
<tale> Sami345: Sitten mixerissä säädät äänityksen tulemaan siitä laitteesta missä arvaat sen mikrofonin olevan.
<Sysi> kaikki pois mutelta alsamixerillä ja pulseaudion mixerillä
<Sami345> pulseaudion mixeri?
<Sami345> milläs sen saa auki
<tale> Sami345: Se p itäis olla se äänenhallinta joka tulee siitä kovaäänisen k uvasta hiiren oikeanpuolisella painikkeella.
<Sami345> oon vetäny kaikki nyt täysille mutta ei heilu mikään palkki nauhurissa
<Sysi> missäs ccsm:ssä on ikkunoitten nostamiseen/kohdistamiseen liittyvät asetukset?
<Sysi> vieläköhän tuota compizia kokeilis.. vakioasetukset on niin pahasti väärään suuntaan
<re-G> compiz on hanuri
<Sysi> jotai tolla näyttikselläki vois tehä
<tuhoojabotti> lol
<Sysi> mun ei varmaan pitäis miettiä millon pelasin viimeksi jotai, muutama viikko taitaa olla
<Sysi> ettisköhän jotai uutta vai pitäiskö kokeilla vielä tuota halflaiffia
<tuhoojabotti> mm'm
<Sysi> jos toimis vaikka winellä ettei aina tarvis erikseen bootata wintoosaan ku sillä ei mitää muuta jaksa tehä
<skfin> Yhteisön kokous kello 20:30 kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-offtopic Aiheena erityisesti 11.04-julkaisutapahtuma. Kaikki ovat tervetulleita osallistumaan, lisätietoja: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteisön_kokous
<skfin> Siis, kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-tiimit
<skfin> :)
<skfin> Yhteisön kokous alkoi juuri kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-tiimit, kaikki tervetulleita :)
<Echramath> Onks joku asennellut moonlightia?
<harto> jep
<harto> hieno viritys, just jotain mitä microsoftin ja maikkarin palveluilta voi odottaa
<harto> kuva on samanlaista pikselimössöä kuin nettivideot 10 vuotta sitten
<bioterror> :D
<harto> ja semmoinen hienous kun ohjelmien kaatuilu on nyt pesiytynyt sitten mun linux-koneeseenkin
<harto> yrität pausettaa tai laittaa fullscreenin niin 50% todennäköisyydellä FF kaatuu
<bioterror> miksei noi vatipäät tajua, että html5 ois kiva ratkaisu tohon videon pyörittämiseen
<Sysi> eikö "vanha katselutapa" oo saatavilla kaikkiin videoihin?
<harto> joo en kyllä tajuu sitä et mitä ne hyötyy tommosten paskojen käytöstä
<harto> miks ei vaan voi tehä toimivia systeemeitä tyyliin yle areena tai youtube
<bioterror> harto, areena oli kyllä alkumetreillä ihan syvältä
<Sysi> onneks maikkarilta(kaan) ei tuu mitää katottavaa videomatskua, areenalla joskus ehkä ois jotaki asiapitosta jonka saa tekstimuodossaki, jos juutuupissa on jotaki sen saa parempana eri tavalla
<harto> top chef ja 45min on katottavia
<harto> ylellä joka päivä vähintään pari kolme tuntia jotain katottavaa
<Sysi> joskus ku oli telkkari jostaki syystä auki kattelin australian kokkikisaa, ei sekää kauheasti sytyttäny
<Echramath> <Motokuskin ajatelmia pakkaspäivänä metsän siimeksessä>Asentelin repoista chromium-plugarin, koko selain ei enää käynnisty</mapms>
<harto> ai tekin vaan surffailette töissä. perkele mihin tämä maailma on menossa...
<harto> tai no sinä nyt et varmaan surffaile jos ei oo selainta, buhahaha
<Echramath> Kotonahan minä.
<Echramath> Töissähän koneessa ei taida olla edes internetyhteyttä.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-13
<rhkfin> osaako joku vinkata millä näen sqlite3 -kannan taulun columnit?
<rhkfin> osaan jo katsoa mitä tauluja kannassa on :)
<rhkfin> ah, löyty. PRAGMA table_info(taulunnimi);
<rhkfin> kummaa..
<tale> rhkfin: Eikös ihan tavalliset SQL-kyselyt kelpaa?
<rhkfin> tale: vissiin suunnilleen joo
<rhkfin> mut ei nekään oo tuoreessa muistissa ;)
<rhkfin> mut aika hauska kyllä sqlite maar. Kaivelin N900:n viestilogeja sillä (ja aika hienoa että N900:n logit on noinkin järkevässä formaatissa!)
<inz> rhkfin, muistaakseni joku .describe <taulu>
<inz> rhkfin, korjaus, .schema
<inz> describehän olikin mysqliä
<rhkfin> aa .schema, okei, tänsk
<kimbledon> osaisko joku arvuutella miks ikkunoiden siirto menee tolleen pätkivästi
<kimbledon> ostin uuden logitech g400 hiiren
<kimbledon> mitä nopeemmin heilauttaa ni se ei päivitä niitä välipaikkoja ollenkaa
<kimbledon> ja sit se ikkuna vaa ilmestyy toiseen paikkaa
<kimbledon> mitenköhä ihmees tää lagaa tän hiiren takia
<kimbledon> tää hiiren liikuttelu näköjää lagiuttaa compizin jotenki
<tale> kimbledon: Oletko säätänyt hiiren herkkyyttä ja nopeutta?
<kimbledon> juu
<kimbledon> sellasetki animaatiot mihin ite hiiren liike ei vaikuta, ni lagiutuu
<kimbledon> esim ku siirtää hiiren tonne kulmaa mihi oon bindannu ton et näyttää kaikki ikkunat
<kimbledon> ni jos siirtelee hiirtä samaa aikaa ku se animaatio liikkuu ni se lagiutuu
<kimbledon> metacityn kaa ei mitää ongelmaa
<kimbledon> huohhoh compiz
<kimbledon> oisko mitää ehdotuksii mikä korvais compizin
<kimbledon> kaipaisin et voin siirtää ikkunoita ympäri desktopwallii suoraa vaa vetämällä se nyt ainaki
<czr_> tyhma kysymys. iso kasa itseripattuja flac-hakemistoja. mika ois hyva tyokalu album artin lataamiseen? (ei tarvi embedata faileihin, riittaa "folder.jpg"-tyylinen ratkaisu)
<Myrtti> Mirv: tuli vaan tosta mailista mieleen että siihen esimerkkiinkin oli unohtunut yksi you-passiivi
<Mirv> Myrtti: jooh, en sitä ylen tarkkaan analysoinut, halusin ennen kaikkea pitää huolta ettei jää vastaamatta ja tunnistin ongelman
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-14
<yakx> onko jollain positiivisia kokemuksia wineasion asennuksesta
<yakx> http://www.lucamazzilli.it/blog/2011/05/install-wineasio-0-9-0-on-ubuntu-11-04-deb-file-included
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/JQNBU1 -> Install WineAsio 0.9.0 on Ubuntu 11.04 (deb file included) | Take these coins.
<yakx> asio.c:39:24: vakava virhe: wine/debug.h: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<yakx> compilation terminated.
<yakx> tuollaista se mulle herjaa :(
<rhkfin> piti oikein googlata että mikä on wineasio.. neverheard.. En tiedä onko täällä paljoakaan porukkaa joka tuosta tietäisi, forumin peliosastolta saattaa tärpätä paremmin
<rhkfin> eiku jaa ei olekaan pelijuttuja..
<rhkfin> mut silti aika spesifiin tarpeeseen
<czr> olin just sanomassa :-)
<tale> yakx: Jos wineasio on .deb -tiedostona, miksi noita lähdekooditiedostoja tarvitaan? Mutta jos niitä tarvitaan, ne tulee asentaa semmoiseen paikkaan josta kääntäjä ne löytää. Varmaan Wineasio jossain ohjeessa selittää miten.
<Finnish> Miten saa vaihdettua unityn 2D:ksi session aikana?
<Finnish> Tai miten saa loginscreenin takasin?
<Finnish> Vai pitääkö loggautua ulos ja vaihtaa, pysyykö se sit 2D:ssä?
<Finnish> Yritän koneen jumittumista troubleshootata voisko johtua 3D-ympäristöstä
<Iltsu> erittäi hyvä kysymys pikkusiskon koneelt
<Iltsu> miks ihmees siit lakkas hiiri toimimast vajaan minuutin käytön jälkee
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-15
<czr> Iltsu, hyvä kysymys, mut aika lavea. syitä voi olla useita. oletko kokeillut ottaa hiirtä irti ja laittaa takaisin? toimiiko näppäimistön numlock-valo jos sitä painaa, toimiiko näppäimistö? yms yms
<elias_a> Huomenta!
<elias_a> smoinen: Huomenta sullekin! :)
<smoinen> elias_a: huomenta vaan
<elias_a> Onkos jollakulla tietoa siitä, ovatko yliopistot ja korkeakoulut blokanneet DNS-palvelimissaan piratebayn?
<elias_a> Tai päivähän tämä jo on nahkavekkariperheessä...
<smoinen> elias_a: tänään COSSin ohry tampereella
<elias_a> smoinen: Tehkääpä hyviä päätöksiä!
<smoinen> sikäli kun helsingistä väki pääsee tänne. vr jumittaa ja omalla autollakin voi olla vaikeuksia liikkua nopeesti
<elias_a> smoinen: Muistetaanpa oikeinkirjoitus!
<elias_a> "helsingistä" :P
<elias_a> Nyt mun ei tarvitse vinoilla enää koko päivänä! :D
<Tm_T> jepjep
<czr> elias_a, pyyda offtopicilla jotakuta testaamaan hostilla
<czr> luulisin et toi on (jos on) koulukohtainen paatos.
<elias_a> czr: Kiitos! Ei tuo nyt niin iso asia ole. Kunhan ihmettelin.
<Iltsu> czr, tarvii katella ku oo holleil
<zonemi> fuj:techin dvb-tikun ir-vastaanotin tunnistuu hid-laitteena ja tunnistaa vaan oman kaukosäätimensä komennot. kuinkakohan ton saisi tunnistamaan muitakin kaukosäätimiä. vtai lähinnä jos saisi opetettua sille komentoja ihan mistä tahansa kaukosäätimestä
<tale> zonemi: Eikös tuo ole ihan yleistä, eli valmistajan laite tunnistaa vain valmistajan oman kaukosäätimen komennot ja päinvastoin?
<tale> zonemi: On saatavilla "geneerisiä" kaukosäätimiä, joille voi opettaa halutun vastaanottimen komennot.
<tale> zonemi: Muttei päinvastoin, eli laitetta ei saa opetettua ymmärtämään jonkin satunnaisen toisen vempaimen kaukosäätimen komentoja.
<zonemi> ahaa, katselin vain kun foorumilla oli puhetta tuosta tikusta niin ajurit lataavat jonkun ir tablen tikusta ulos
<zonemi> niin olisko tuota ir tablea pystynyt jotenkin muuttamaan tms
<tale> zonemi: Mitä siellä foorumilla sanotaan tuosta asiasta?
<elias_a> On niitä sellaisia vehkeitä, jotka aika luotettavasti osaavat kopioida ne IR-lähettimen pulssijonot.
<elias_a> Autovarkailla niitä on ja siksi niistä ei monin paikoin mielellään puhuta kovaan ääneen.
<zonemi> no siis vanhoja viestejä kun ajuri ollut vielä vaiheessa http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=15701.0
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/Yr7GLI -> Tulosta sivu - USB-digitv-tikut, Verkkokaupan Fuj:tech DTV pro
<zonemi> Siihen kaukosäätimeen voisin lisätä tuen mieluusti, tarvitsen siihen vain USB-sniffilokia Windsista. Windowsin ajurit lataavat kaukosäätimen IR-taulukon heti startissa kun laitteen kytkee.
<zonemi> siis toi oli lainaus
<czr> vmware ja usbmon ftw.
<zonemi> taitaa olla helpompi tilailla vaan joku toimiva vastaanotin
<yakc> hmph. kokeilin tuota gnome 3 ja ihmettelen kun esim. ctrl + alt + d ja ctrl + alt + t komennot eivät toimi
<Tm_T> kokeilit mitä?
<yakc> vaikka ne pitäisi olla ihan oikein määriteltynä, ainakin mitä katselin tuolta näppäimistön asetuksista
<yakc> siis tuota gnome työpöytäympäristöä..
<Tm_T> juuh
<rhkfin> Hei jos haluun kokeilla tiedostonlöytämisregexpiä niin miten se onnistuu CLI:lä helpoiten?
<rhkfin> KPhotoalbumia varten rakennan regexpiä, pitäis tyyliin ls:llä päästä kokeilemaan mitä tärppää..
<Tm_T> rhkfin: find ottaa regexpiä, eiks?
<rhkfin> en mä tiedä
<rhkfin> näyttäis ottavan. tänks.
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> en siis satavarma ollut, siksi kysymysmuoto
<rhkfin> regexpissä (_(v){0,1}[0-9]{1,2}){0,1}\.(jpg|JPG|tif|TIF|png|PNG)  mitä tuo \ meinaa?
<Tm_T> escape character, eli . ilman escapea on "mikä tahansa merkki" mutta escapen kera se on .
<rhkfin> ah
<heikkiket> aah, regexpit!
<heikkiket> näin kieliasioista innostuneen nörtin näkökulmasta harva asia on nautinnollisempaa (ja toisaalta tuskallisempaa) kuin regexp
<crizzy_> http://xkcd.com/208/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/dfJKQR -> xkcd: Regular Expressions
<yakc> palaan vielä tuohon ongelmaani, että mikähän mahtaa olla syynä kun ctrl + alt + d ei toimi. ei myöskään ctrl + alt + t tai alt+F9. ubuntu 11.10 ja gnome 3. tuskastuttavaa
<ath_> Mitä niiden pitäisi tehdä?
<ath_> Gnome 3:ssa ei kaikki asiat ole kuin ennen.
<yakc> niin haluaisin siis, että ALT+F9 pienentäisi ikkunan ja CTRL+ALT+D pienentäisi kaikki ikkunat ja toisi työpöydän esiin
<yakc> ja ctrl + alt + t on tietysti terminal, mutta kun ei toimi :(
<ath_> ctrl+alt+d on näköjään nykyään Win+d
<ath_> System settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts on näemmä paikka, josta noita voi muuttaa.
<yakc> itseasiassa olen vaihtanut sen ctrl + alt + d, mutta ei toimi vaikka olisin asettanut siihen minkä yhdistelmän
<yakc> jep, siis siellä asetuksissa mulla on noi yhdistelmät tietyille komennoille, mutta ei silti toimi
<yakc> kaikki on säädetty kosmeettisesti ainakin oikein
<motalb> Milläs loitsulla sai katottua mikä ajuri on näytönohjaimella?
<gildean> glxinfo | grep vendor
<gildean> iirc
<gildean> glxinfo saatto olla osa mesa-utils:ia
<tale> motalb: grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<motalb> Kummastakaan ei ilmennyt ajurin numero
<motalb> vanha oli 2:8.723.1
<motalb> suljettu ati-ajuri siis
<motalb> ei näy enää synapticis
<motalb> Noh ainakin toimii paremmin kuin vanha joten eipä sillä numerolla niin väliä
<motalb> Pyörii 3d-näytönsäästäjä sulavasti nyt
<czr_> motalb, oletko tarkistanut jos esim dmesg:istä löytyisi?
<motalb> katotaan
<czr_> (en ole atia käyttänyt joten lähinnä villi arvaus jos esim drm-palikka sinne jotain itsestään jättäisi)
<motalb> Löyty: fglrx 8.93.4
<motalb> Iso muutos numeroina ja toimivuutena
<czr_> ainakin 0.21 kertaa parempi? :-)
<motalb> Nii juu toi kakkonen ei tosiaan taida kuulua kuvaan
<motalb> No ainaski toimivuus parani silmin nähden
<czr_> jotenkin edelleen kammoksun ateja vaikka ehkei pitäis
<motalb> Tosin kernelipäivityksellä saattaa olla merkittävä osa
<czr_> jos liittyy virransäästöön niin mahdollisesti. jos ei niin harvemmin kerneli sinänsä vaikuttaa hirveästi näytönohjaimen toimimiseen
<motalb> Läppäriin paha vaihtaakaan
<czr_> juu toki. lähinnä hankintavaiheessa.
<motalb> Avoimella ajurilla huudatti tuuletinta koko ajan täysillä
<czr_> sehän vaan tarkoittaa sitä et mennään täysil! :-). no ei.
<motalb> Ja 3d oli vielä tahmeampaa kuin vanhalla suljetulla
<gildean> joko pcie-aspm on korjattu vakiokernelissä?
<gildean> jos ei, niin sillä on jopa ihan selkee vaikutus
<motalb> Ei mitään käsitystä
<czr_> viimeinen kerneli jonka toiminnasta tiedän jotain on about .34ish.
<motalb> Ihan kuin olis väritkin kirkastunu :)
<gildean> toi ongelma tuli muistaakseni .38:ssa
<czr_> motalb, kuvat näyttä
<czr_> näyttää paremmalta?
<motalb> tartteeki kattoa
<motalb> katoin vain näitä irkin värejä
<motalb> Juu, kyllä valokuvatki näyttää kirkkaammilta
<czr_> :-)
<yakc> mun täytyy tehdä uudet pikanäppäimet muutamiin asioihin. mietin, että mikä komento on esim. tolle minimize all normal windows
<yakc> terminalin osasin sentään tehdä itse :)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-16
<Cheery> miten käännettiin näytön kuva eri päin?
<Cheery> ai tolleen
<crizzy_> :-)
<elias_a> Käänsit näytön?
<Cheery> en vielä
<SipuliSopuli> miten mä saan yhteyden sarjaportin kautta johonki laitteeseen kun välissä on sarjaportti-usb kaapeli?
<czr> sarjaportin laite on silloin luultavasti /dev/ttyUSBn (n=0)
<czr> muuten toimii kuten normaali sarjaportti softien suhteen
<czr> SipuliSopuli, ^
<SipuliSopuli> tuota tuota, sit viel tyhmä kysymys et onks jotain järkevää komentoa antaa mil vois kokeilla? Kun eioo tullu aiemmin sarjaporttien kanssa leikittyä
<elias_a> SipuliSopuli: Mikä laite se on?
<SipuliSopuli> noh, ei mitään enää
<SipuliSopuli> selvisi jo
<czr> putty esim kai
<czr> itse kaytan yhta omaa softaa kapistelyihin. minicomia joskus kauan sit tuli kaytettya kans mut se on ehka vahan ylilyova tuohon
<tale> Kermitillä olen sarjaportteja käytellyt.
<yakc> onko ubuntulla ja flashillä nyt jotain keskenäisiä vaikeuksia
<rhkfin> Perustava ongelma on flash on suljettua tavaraa.. Mutta kait sen muuten pitäisi toimia. Kerro tarkemmin niin ehkä joku osaa auttaa.
<yakc> 10 versio toimi
<yakc> 11 ei
<yakc> eli en suosittele asentamaan
<czr> joku pari pikkuversiota takaperin oleva tais olla sellainen et kaytti memcpy():ta vaarin, ja uusin glibc muuttaa sen toimintaa siten ettei maarittelematon kaytto enaa toimi kuten memmove():ssa. about 20 vuotta vanha speksi. adobella meni vain hetki aikaa ilmeisesti ymmartaa mita se tarkoittaa..
<czr> tai ilmeta jotenkin hillittomana audiorikkinaisyytena yms
<mjr> joo jossain versiossa ainakin oli memcpy-väärinoletusongelma
<mjr> juurikin audiopuolella ilmeni
<mjr> sitä sitten "korjailtiin" jollain LD_PRELOAD-kludgeilla
<czr_> no ei siina. uusilla avx-prossilla 32-bittisessa tilassa glibc/ld.so kuolee :-)
<czr_> et, kaikenlaista.
<czr_> (syy ei ole memcpy, lahinna vaan et joskus menee noinkinpain bugit)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-17
<Honvai> Millä komennolla saan HUAWEI Mobile Broadband E367 HSPA+ USB:n jossa on saunalahden sim kortti mobiililaajakaista ja toimii Windows 7 startterissa, toimimaan?
<Honvai> Anteeksi tämä häiriö palaan pian.
<tumppu> eikö se näy network managerissa (kuvake työkalupalkissa)
<tumppu> samassa missä wlan/ethernet
<tabasko> onkohan btrfs jo valmis tuotantoon? :)
<tabasko> raid5:nen kyllä uupuu
<n1ko> oracle on sitä ottamssa omaansa defaultiksi ensi versiossa, mutta enpä lähtis nykysillä toteutuksilla käyttään
<n1ko> paitsi ehkä just tolla tulevalla oraclen versiolla
<n1ko> omaan distroonsa siis
<tabasko> niin kans luin et oracle ottaa
<n1ko> veikkaan että se oraclen versio on vaan tunattu aika huomattavasti ja vähintäänkin ne korjaukset mitä siihen on tehty ei oo viel (jos vuodenkaan päästä) muiden saatavilla :)
<tabasko> luulisi että oracle alkais kehittää jo hyvää zfs:sää linuxille btrfs:n tukemisen sijaan
<n1ko> zfs:n ongelma on lisenssi
<n1ko> ja brtfs on oraclen juttu, ei niinkään vain tukea
<tabasko> ainiin
<tabasko> mulla olis yksi opensolaris pannu josta poksahti zpool, mietin että pitäiskö kokeilla jotain uutta
<tabasko> openindiana/illumos tuntuu olevan vaan rebrandaystä
<tabasko> hmm, btfrs:llä ei näköjään ole fsck tooliakaan
<teamahma_> Kuinka saisin tämän aukeamaan tuosta Unityn paneelista (11.04) "killall ping | killall firefox-bin || ping -i 2 www.elisa.fi | firefox"?
<tumppu> tee oma pikakuvake ja kommennoks tuo
<teamahma_> nyt minulla on tekstitiedosto josta tuon saa avattua "suorita ohjelma" tyyliin
<tumppu> saisko sen raahattua sinne paneeliin?
<teamahma_> ei
<tumppu> tiedoston nimeen .sh ja asetuksista suoritusoikeuspäälle
<tumppu> niin sit se suoritetaan kuvaketta klikatessa
<teamahma_> mutta en tiedä miten saan sen kuvakkeen tuonne unityn paneeliin, siis se on se ongelma
<teamahma_> ja tämä onkin muute tietenkin tämä 11.10 Ubuntu =)
<tumppu> ei taida käydä helposti
<tumppu> tärkeempi tieto on et onko unity/gnome2/gnome-shell
<tumppu> googlaamalla löyty tommonen ohje http://mydailyhash.wordpress.com/2011/07/23/adding-custom-items-to-the-panel/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/p5ozYf -> Adding custom items to the panel – unity-2d « hashing my weekdays
<harto> teamahma_: mihinkäs tollasta tarvit?
<teamahma_> Lisätiedot: Lapsiprosessin ”./home/teamahma/ping.sh” käynnistäminen epäonnistui (Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole)
<teamahma_> Mites tuo pitäisi nimetä?
<teamahma_> harto: nettitikkua ajattelin pitää nopeana
<harto> miten se sit hidastuu ja mitä merkitystä tolla pingillä on tossa skriptissä?
<teamahma_> Exec=. /home/teamahma/ping.sh   "Lupa evätty"
<teamahma_> Pysyy tämä netti kokoajan "hereillä"
<harto> nii joo
<teamahma_> Heh, nyt onnistui
<teamahma_> http://pastebin.com/W7QmwJDr
<teamahma> Toivottavasti 12.04 tulee tuo paneelin muokkaus helpottumaan
<makinen> cheese sanoo ettei jpg-kuvien näyttämiseen ole rekisteröity ohjelmaa
<makinen> käytn kde:tä muuten
<makinen> mitäs tolel voisi tehdä
<makinen> jaa nautilukseszta tökkimällä onnistui
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-18
<y0gster> Good morning
<tale> y0gster: No hyvää huomenta tosiaan.
<y0gster> Do you speak english?
<Lynoure> yes but not here, usually
<y0gster> I see
<Troopie> fi=finish
<y0gster> I dont speak finnish unfortunately
<Lynoure> what brings you here then?
<y0gster> Going to finland soon :)
<y0gster> visiting next week
<Troopie> :)
<y0gster> I already been there many times
<Troopie> nice
<y0gster> I lived in denmark for 2 years
<Troopie> where to?
<Lynoure> and hoping to meet ubuntu users/ppl?
<y0gster> I'm a chef, i cook modern nordic/scandinavian cuisine and I use only fresh local ingredients from scandinavia so I'm going to see some new hunters there for some business meetings
<y0gster> Going to the countryside area
<y0gster> usimmaa
<Troopie> so southern part
<Troopie> do you use reindeer?
<y0gster> Sometimes, I used whatever local hunters supply at any given moment. I dont buy from farms
<y0gster> And so my menu is in constant change depending on what hunters and gatherers can find :)
<y0gster> http://postimage.org/gallery/9l3dq8m/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/FgMiC6 -> Postimage.org / gallery - 515140535, 515128492, 514202708, 510251265, 510074572, 509326000
<y0gster> Here is a gallery of some of my food creations
<y0gster> Maybe you could find some local ingredients there :)
<y0gster> some are harder to recognize than others, and some are quite misleading.
<y0gster> this is all my modern interpretation of scandinavian cuisine
<Troopie> nice art :)
<y0gster> Thanks
<y0gster> Which is your favourite picture?
 * Lynoure is missing the part of how this channel fits to the plans
<Troopie> [09:38] <Lynoure> and hoping to meet ubuntu users/ppl?
<Troopie> maybe not
<ninnnu> In theory we have #ubuntu-fi-en for people who don't speak Finnish but are living in/visiting .fi...
<y0gster> Sorry
<Lynoure> and I can understand that, makes it much easier to meet the community. But if the interest is purely on -fi part, I think there is #finland too
<Lynoure> y0gster: I'm mostly a Kubuntu user, currently, but sure, if you want to have an afternoon of Ubuntu/hacking on your trip, I'm ready for that. I live in Uusimaa, in Helsinki.
<Mr_nice> http://yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/2012/02/autoala_ahneus_ajoi_ympariston_ohi_autoveromuutoksessa_3254129.html?origin=rss
<Mr_nice> väärä kanava
<yakc> saat anteeksi
<kenkku> NEIN
<Sysi> miten sais scriptin joka tekee asian jos komento tulostaa true ja toisen asian jos false (ei true)?
<Wolde> kenkku: oos ny
<tale> Sysi: Ihan Bashillä onnistuu tommoinen.
<Sysi> niin arvelin, mutta käytännön toteutuksen tarvis vielä
<tale> Sysi: Etsi Bash ohje jossa kerrotaan miten testataan komennon exit status. Vaikka tästä http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_07_01.html
<mjr> tulostaa eikä palauta siis?
<mjr> if [ "$(echo true)" = "true" ] ; then echo foo ; else echo bar ; fi
<Sysi> laitan pikanäppäimeen xfwm:n komposoinnin päälle/pois vaihtelun, http://paste.ubuntu.com/847460/
<rhkfin_> Mistä löytyy flashin conffit? home/user/jotain..?
<rhkfin_> omalla profiililla ei yle areena ja sports-tracker.com toimi (millään selaimella), toisella profiililla ainakin areena toimii.
<tumppu_> omasta kotihakemistosta yleensä
<tumppu_> eipäs
<tumppu_> adoben tms sivuilt pääsee flashin asetuksiin
<tumppu_> semmonen ikkuna selaimessa
<rhkfin_> jaa joo
<tumppu_> siihen ei oo configia mun tietääkseni
<rhkfin_> lähinnä et mistä sais poistettua ne asetukset..
<rhkfin_> jotta alottais alusta
<rhkfin_> mut katotaas adoben sivuilta.
<rhkfin_> vissiin siis hiiren oikee minkä vaan flashin päältä vie asetuksiin
<tumppu_> joo taitaa olla
<rhkfin_> joo ei ratkennu..
<rhkfin_> Yks profiili, mikään selain ei näytä areenaa mutta flash toimii muuten. Toinen profiili, sama kone, kaikki toimii.
<rhkfin_> no whatever.
<tumppu_> siis profiili=käyttäjä?
<rhkfin_> tumppu_: jees
<rhkfin_> sama juttu näköjään sports-trackerin kanssa. Suht jännää.
<rhkfin_> Siks oon yrittänyt keksiä että mitä pitäis resetoida et toi lähtis toimimaan mut en oo keksiy..
<rhkfin_> selaimen asetukset resetoin, ei vaiutusta.
<tumppu_> poistaa flash-pluginin käytöstä ja ottaa uusiks käyttöön?
<Sysi> ~/.macromedia sisältää jotai flashplayer-tauhkaa
<rhkfin_> tumppu_: YKS MAHDOLLINEN
<rhkfin_> ops, caps päällä..
<rhkfin_> Sysi: katos maar..
<rhkfin_> Sysi: root-oikeudet... hmm..
<rhkfin_> katos katos..
<Sysi> kuulostaa rikkinäiseltä
<rhkfin_> ha, toimii!
<rhkfin_> Flashplayer ei päässyt kirjoittamaan sinne ni jätti noi pari tiettyä paikkaa lataamatta!
<rhkfin_> kiitos :)
<rhkfin_> Eli nyt pelaa sekä areena että stracker.
<rhkfin_> jees, heti ilmestyi areena.yle.fi ja www.sports-tracker.com -kansiot sinne..
<rhkfin_> eli tänks vielä kertaalleen
<Sysi> np
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-19
<tale> http://viikonvalo.fi/Python
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/2CqRVN -> 2x08 Python - Viikon VALO #60 | Viikon VALO
<topyli> mulla on tässä vanha macbook, jossa kubuntu precise. kuinka teen at-merkin? miukumaukuhomma. näppäimistöasetuksista aseting macbook/macbook pro (intl.)
<tumppu_> se oli joku aika random yhistelmä mut kumminkin siel on joku altgr-vastaava
<torde> eiks shift-2 tee normisti ainakin. tai sit joku omppu-2 tai sightseeing-2
<gildean> vasen alt 2 taitaa olla mäkissä vakiona
<gildean> jotenki vaikeesti kuitenki
<UrB> kokeillaas täälläkin : onko jollakulla mahdollisuutta kokeilla pelittääkö bluetooth 11.10/12.04 ubuntussa lainkaan kun vastapuolena on puhelin vai onko se todellakin täydellisen rikki riippumatta mikä puhelin on vastaparina
<UrB> #ubuntu tarjosi hiljaisuutta vastaukseksi kuten myös #bluez-users :)
<tumppu_> muistaakseni nokialainen toimi 10.10 kanssa
<tumppu_> ainakin se bluetooth toimi toisin kuin windowsin puolel
<tumppu_> ja kumminkin integroitu laite :P
<UrB> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obex-data-server/+bug/879923
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 879923 in OEM Priority Project "No file transfers possible with cell phones, regression since oneiric alpha" [Critical,Confirmed]
<UrB> tuo ei hyvältä vaikuta
<UrB> 11.10 on rikki, bugiraportin mukaan precisessä olisi fixi, mutta ihan yhtä rikki se on
<UrB> kele
<yakc> UrB, hmph. mulla ei ole mitään käyttöä sille
<yakc> mutta 11.10 on asennettu
<yakc> ja tuossa minissä on jotain sinihammaspaskaa
<yakc> ja kyllä se ilmeisesti ainakin tunnistaa sen yms
<UrB> joo, kyllä se sillä tapaa "toimii" minullakin
<UrB> mutta mitään sillä ei voi tehdä :)
<UrB> ts. tiedostoja ei voi lähettää sen paremmin puhelimelta koneelle kuin toisin päinkään
<yakc> joo
<UrB> lisäksi jos laitteita yrittää paritaa puhelimelta päin, pin koodin syöttö timeouttaa ~4 sekunnin kuluttua
<UrB> aika ripeä saa olla että onnistuu :)
<tekonivelo> argh tarvin Empathyyn jonku kivemman themen ku tää Ubuntu oletusarvoinen
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-11
* Tm_T changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS & Ubuntu 12.10 http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ , esittely http://is.gd/vcbPA7 | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | toimintaa #ubuntu-fi-tiimit | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugiraportit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<Tm_T> fi.archive.ubuntu.com toimis taas
<Kilpuri> Semmoinen ääni ongelma olisi.
<ninnnu> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<ninnnu> myös sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio on suosittu, mutta henk. koht. tykkään pulseaudiosta
<jpsalova_> Mitähän sen poistamisella yleensä saavutetaan?
<ninnnu> se että se ei ole enää välissä pilaamassa kaikkea silloin kun se menee solmuun?
<Kilpuri> Kun katsoo järjestelmän asetuksista noita juttuja, niin  tuolla on.
<ninnnu> -> softat juttelee suoraan alsalle ja alsa puhuu suoraan raudalle
<Kilpuri> -s/pdif digitaalinen..
<mjr> ymmärsin sen joskus muinoin mutta nykyään pulse tuntuis toimivan ihan hyvin
<Kilpuri> -analoginen ulostulo
<Kilpuri> -sitten toi kuuloke juttu vilkkuu...
<mjr> ehkä joissain käyttötapauksissa ei, mä olen aika casual ääntenkäyttäjä
<jpsalova_> Joo, ihan hyvä. Toimiiko äänten softamiksaus muuten alsalla nykyisin aina? Suurin tarve esd:lle tai pulselle tuli joskus siitä, että muuten yksi ohjelma varasi äänilaitteen aina itselleen.
<Kilpuri> luulin, että minulla on jotain paskaa siinä liittimessä, mutta ei auttanut vaikka kiskoin piuhat irti emolevystä.
<Kilpuri> se ääni siis pätkii sillein, kuin heiluttelisi viallista johtoa ja sadasosa sekunnin toi kone löytää kuulokeliitännän...
<ninnnu> joku under/overrun-tilanne
<ninnnu> restarttaa pulse
<Kilpuri> öö. miten se nyt restartattiin.
<Kilpuri> toi tilanne on ollut tosin jo jonkun aikaa ja kone on sammutettukkin välillä
<ninnnu> jaa
<ninnnu> no sitten en tiiä
<Kilpuri> en vaan ole kuunnellut musiikkia ja olin jotenkin varma heikosta liitoksesta.
<mjr> eihän sulla ole päällä joku simultaneous output pariin eri paikkaan
<Kilpuri> ei.
<Kilpuri> äsken oli selain ainoana joka näkyi sovelluksissa.
<Kilpuri> nyt ei ole selaintakaan. (siis you tubella kokeilin)
<mjr> en tarkoita montaa äänentuottajaa vaan mihin se ääni on ohjattu menemään
<Kilpuri> alsamikseristä en saanut poistettua tota kuuloke-ulostuloa.
<Kilpuri> toi pitäisi saada poistettua, en ainakaan tarvotse (s/pdif) digitaalinen äänilähtö.
<anger> Mites suomentaisitte tän: MRBS does not support a BYDAY value of 5
<anger> En ole ihan varma mitä tolla tarkotetaan
<anger> Lähinnä siis toi "value of 5"
<jpsalova_> Tiemättä mistä on kyse, MRBS ei tue BYDAYn arvoa 5.
<anger> jpsalova_: noin minäkin tuon tulkitsin, mutta jäin kyllä arpomaan onko noin
<tale> anger: Jos tuo suomennos ei kelpaa, sitten pitäisi saada selville mitä tuo fraasi oikeasti tarkoittaa. Eli mitä on MRBS, BYDAY ja mikä merkitys on arvolla 5.
<anger> Noinhan se pitäisi tehdä jos kovin syvällistä suomennosta lähtee tunkkaamaan
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-12
<Heikki_> milläs gnomessa ubuntu 12.10:ssä saa niin että esim <Super>T suorittais tietyn komennon
<jjo> eikö se mene ihan system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts -> custom shortcut?
<Heikki_> joo, mutta luulin aluksi että on joku jolla aktivoidaan nuo.
<Heikki_> mut Super+t esim ei toimi
<Heikki_> vaihdoin sen ctrl+shift+t
<Heikki_> jees, kiitti
<Heikki_> super+t toimii jos painan kahdesti T:tä, mutta esim tekstinmuokkaimessa se t tulee sinne myös
<Myrtti> ctrl-t on määritelty unityn erääksi näppäinyhdistelmäksi
<Myrtti> että jos käytät sitä niin se täytyy jossain ccsm:ssä luultavasti vaihtaa
<Heikki_> joo mut ei ctrl+shift+t
<Myrtti> eiku super t
<Heikki_> jaa, ok
<Myrtti> tai ainakin näin näyttäis olevan
<Heikki_> shift+menu avaa vdr-sxfe nyt, jees, bueno
<mlpug> saako tämän mozilla thunderbird lightningin synkronoimaan kalenterin google kalenteriin. Jos saa niin minne syötän google accountin tiedot että toimii. Jos ei saa, niin onko joku muu softa, jolla voin editoida kalenteria ilman yhteyttä ja sitten synkronoida googleen
<anger> kde:ssä ainakin ton systeemin oman kalenterin sai
<anger> ...muistaakseni
<mlpug> just. en nyt sentään kde:hen vaihda tämän takia
<mlpug> tässä on nyt xfce ja sen kalenterista ei näytä löytyvät mitään serveriasetuksia
<peku> mlpug: asenna tämä: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/provider-for-google-calendar/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/J8t9Rx -> Provider for Google Calendar :: Add-ons for Thunderbird
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-13
<Guest42824> onko ketään paikalla?
<n1ko> eip
<Guest42824> niko ootko hyväkii tietokoneiden kanssa ku tarvitsis vähän apua ku epäonnostuon asennuksessa
<Guest42824> tai onko ketään tietokoneiden kanssa osaavia ihmisiä?
<Tekno_> mikä se ongelma on
<Guest42824> Sellainen ongelma, että koitin asentaa ubuntua win8 rinnalle ja ei onnistunut. En voinut myöskään sulkea asennus ikkunaa, niin sammutin koneen vaan ubuntun kautta. Mutta sen jälkeen kun olen koittanut käynnistää konetta, niin tulee vaan musta ruutu jossa on valkoinen viiva, eikä mitään tapahdu vaikka painaisi mitä tahansa nappia.
<Echramath> Ei sulla winkkarin asennusmediaa olisi?
<Guest42824> Itse asennus prosessi ei kylläkään ehtinyt kunnolla käynnistyä kun se asennus jäi siihen kun olisi pitänyt valita kovolta jotku paikat mihin ubuntu asennetaan.
<Guest42824> Asennus media? Siis asennus levy?
<Echramath> Levy tai kai se lähtee usbtikultakin nykyään.
<Guest42824> Asennus levy löytyy, mutta se taitaa olla vain sellainen jonka avulla win7 saa päivitettyä 8
<Echramath> Onko se kuitenkin teknisesti vain normaali asennuslevy, joka haluaa jonkun 7-lisenssikoodin?
<Guest42824> ja kone on siis kannettava jossa oli esiasennettu win7, niin en tiedä että onko win 7 asennus levyä
<Guest42824> en tiedä
<Kilpuri> Guest42824:  en lukenut kunnolla tätä ketjua, mutta pointti on SECURE BOOT W8
<Kilpuri> Minulla oli joskus sivu auki jossa selitettiin, että miten sen saa pois päältä. Minulla ei kuitenkaan ole ollut tarvetta leikkiä.
<Guest42824> aa eli windows käynnistyi johonkin turva tilaan?
<Guest42824> tönkösti sanottuna?
<Guest42824> niin tietääkö kukaan että jos kone on vaan käynnistynyt tuollaiseen tilaan niin miten siitä voisi päässä pois?
<Guest42824> okei eli nyt huomasin että jos painan cntrl alt del, niin se käynnistyy uudestaan tuhon mustaan ruutuun
<Echramath> Onkohan siellä sit jo rikkinäinen grub?
<Guest42824> eli?
<Guest42824> nen oikein usko että on rikki mikään kun tää meni mustaan ruutuun kun koitin asentaa ubuntun mitta sit keskeytin
<jjo> eiks grub asenneta aikalailla viimeisenä
<Echramath> Käynnistä se jollain Linuxin livelevyllä ja katso sudo fdisk -l mitä osioita siellä ylipäätään on.
<Guest42824> mutta en ole onnistunut käynnistämään sitä ubuntuun edes sillä levyllä
<Guest42824> koitin jo monta kertaa eikä se käynnisty edes levyllä ubuntuun
<Echramath> Windowsissa on nykyään se WinPE, mutta ei kyllä tietoa mistä sen saa.
<Guest42824> mikä siis on winpe?
<Echramath> Se on se kevytwindowsbootdiski.
<Guest42824> okei. Mutta onkonkellään tietoa, että pitääkö kone viedä korjaulseen vai voiko tolle tehdä jotain?
<tale> Guest42824: Windowsin asennuslevyllä voisi tehdä korjaavan asennuksen, se korjannee tuon käynnistyksen.
<root___>  
<tale> Ohos, oikein root paikallla.
<root___> sorry, nimenvaihto temppuilee
<Tekno_> ohoo
<tale> Guest42824: Onko sinulla toista Linuxin Live-levyä? Kumma jos ei käynnisty Live-levyltäkään loppuun asti. Onko varma, että kone boottaa CD:ltä eikä vieläkin  kiintolevyltä?
<HFCODER> noin
<Guest42824> ei ole toista live cd:tä
<HFCODER> etkö voi tehdä?
<Guest42824> voin tehdä mutta en tänään
<HFCODER> ei se kai sitten ole niin vakavaa
<Guest42824> mutta kannattaako polttaa sama ubuntu eli 12.04?
<HFCODER> suosittelisin 10.x:ää
<Guest42824> okei
<HFCODER> ---------------------------------
<Guest42824> jos saan koneen käynnistymään taas live cdeellä niin mitähän sotten pitäisi tehdä??
<tale> Guest42824: Korjata GRUB, ohjeet löytyy Ubuntun Wikistä.
<HFCODER> otat tiedot talteen ja uudelleenasennus
<tale> Guest42824: Tai teet vaan sen asennuksen loppuun, sitten GRUB korjaantuu siinä sivussa.
<Guest42824> se ei oikeastaan aloittanut asennusta, kun lopetin siihen kohtaan missä säädetään paljonko kiintolevy tilaa ja jne ubuntu saa. Vai riittääkö sekin että kesleyttää asennuksen siinä kohtaa?
<tale> Guest42824: Jos levylle on jo jotain kirjoitettu, vaikkapa uusia levyosioita, voi asennuksen jättäminen kesken tosiaan sotkea käynnistyksen.
<Guest42824> okei eli huomenna teen uuden live cd een ja koitan hoitaa asennuksen loppuun. Sen jälkeen windows saattaisi toimia taas?
<tale> Guest42824: Juuri näin.
<Tm_T> miksi täällä suositellaan 10.jotain julkaisuja
<Guest42824> joo kiitos kun avustatte tietokoneitten kanssa osaamatonta
<ninnnu> jaha. Vainii. Tosiaan. 12.04 sit halus prossulta pae-tuen. En sit kai laita...
<elias_a> ninnnu: Sen saa kierrettyä.
<ninnnu> elias_a: xubuntu auttoi
<elias_a> ninnnu: Ok.
<ygonen> Hello
<ygonen> I come ask about dma
<ygonen> I think its not working..
<ygonen> It says http://pastebin.com/wg82ZzV5 that
<ygonen> Can anybody help me?
<ygonen> Niin tietääkö kukaan mikä voisi olla tuossa vikana ?
<ninnnu> Gentoon foorumilla ainakin sanottiin että ata-ajurit suorittaa bitin siirron mahdollisimman nopeesti ilman käyttäjän dma-kikkoi
<ninnnu> Onko levyoperaatiot huomattavan hitaita että oot varma että dma ei oo päällä?
<ninnnu> Mulla tulee meinaa toi sama
<ninnnu> "dmesg|grep DMA" sanoo näin:
<ygonen> En oo testannut isompia operaatioita viellä, pitäisi testailla.
<ninnnu> [    2.205695] ata1.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD103SJ, 1AJ10001, max UDMA/133
<ninnnu> [    2.211398] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
<ninnnu> -> oletan että sulla on jo DMA päällä
<ygonen> Voiko sitä varmistaa mistään ?
<ygonen> lsmodista ?
<ninnnu> "dmesg | grep DMA" voisi olla ihan hyvä veikkaus
<ninnnu> jos siellä on vastaavat rivit kuin mulla
<ninnnu> DMA:n vääntäminen käsin päälle on kyl aika 90-lukua
<ygonen> http://pastebin.com/4gwCPLP9
<ygonen> Tuollaista näyttää
<ninnnu> joo siinä on jo DMA
<ninnnu> ton perusteella
<ninnnu> [    1.360980] ata3.00: ATA-8: WDC WD10EARS-00Y5B1, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133
<ninnnu> [    1.368842] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133
<ygonen> ok :) Kiitoksia avusta :)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-14
<musta> Osaisiko joku auttaa kun tietokone ei käynnisty live tilaan ubuntu levyltä? Kone ei sitten myöskään käynnistu windowsiin vaan pelkkään mustaan tuutuun.
<musta> ruutuun*
<peku> musta: tuleeko live-cd:llä ruutuun mitään?
<elias_a> Läppäri vai pöytäkone?
<elias_a> Tuleeko BIOSin käynnistyminen kuitenkin ruutuun?
<musta> joo eli oon se sama tyyppi joka eilen täällä myös ruinasi apua....
<elias_a> No eiköhän sitä piisaa.
<musta> sain ongelman osittain ratkaistua eli menin BIOSiin ja valitsin boot priority ykköseksi CD/DVD
<musta> ... ja nyt toimii windows cd ja ubuntu cd
<elias_a> musta: Olisko sulla mahdollisuutta tehdä boottaavaa Live-CD-tikkua?
<musta> ... ja koitan korjata konetta nytten
<elias_a> musta: No eihän ne kai toimi jos mustaa ruutua pukkaa?
<musta> siis joo tulee musta ruutu mutta sain sen ongelman korjattua että CD: eet ei toimi. Eli nyt voin koittaa korjata asiaa.
<elias_a> Ok.
<musta> Sain siis toimimaan juuri äsken eli nyt katsotaan mitä winCD osaa tehdä
<elias_a> No en mä osaa ainakaan siihen sanoa mitän.
<musta> joo ei toivottavasti tarvitse kenenkään sanoa mitään kun tietokonee käyttö sujuu nyt vähän paremmin kun on cd joka toimii
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-15
<ruxpin`_> missä mahtanevat olla iso-kuvien tarkistussummat?
<elias_a> ruxpin`_: Google löytää
<ruxpin`_> 12.04.2 on eri kokoinen riippuen siitä lataako suoraan sivulta vai torrenttina (tai sitten joko selain tai torrent-ohjelma laskee koot väärin)
<ruxpin`_> huh, löytyivät https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OrfdJD -> UbuntuHashes - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Kilpuri> En nyt löydä mitenkään sitä sivua mistä ladataan gyazo
<Kilpuri> Löysin.
<Kilpuri> Olisi pitänyt ottaa toinenkin kuppi kahvia...
<shanttu> virtualbox kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908). Perusjutut (asenna "dkms" + kernel-headers ja  aja "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup") ei auta
<shanttu> vbox ladattu oraclen sivulta
<shanttu> kysäisen  #vbox issa
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-16
<thaurwylth> 12.04 ja Terratec Aureon 7.1 USB -äänikortti pitäisi saada pelittämään. Monenlaista on yritetty. Olen yrittänyt säätää sitä päälle Alsamixeristä, kytkeä siihen USB:n lisäksi SPDIF optista sisääntuloa, ja nyt löysin joitakin vinkkejä /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.confin värkkäämiseen, mutta enhän siitä tietysti sen enempää ymmärrä. Emolevyssä - Asus FM1 A55 - on siis myös jokin oma äänikorttinsa.
<tale> thaurwylth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1993089 Tuon mukaan pulseaudion kanssa toimii.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/41OdM2 -> [ubuntu] Help installing Terratec Aureon 7.1 usb ubuntu 12.04 - Ubuntu Forums
<torde> thaurwylth: mulla oli tollanen aikanaan, ja se kyl toimi ihan plug'n'playnä.
<torde> ongelma oli vaan se, että siinä toimi ainoastaan se normaali stereoulostulo
<torde> mikään muu ei
<torde> kohtu lähinnä siitä että sitä ajo sillä jollain "usb-audio" nimisellä modulilla, jossa ei ollu tukea muille hienouksille niinku monikanavaäänelle
<torde> lähinnä siis vaan et yritätkö saada siinä jotain muutakin toimiin?
<thaurwylth> Ei toimi miulla suorilta. Ja pitäisikö Pulseaudiota osata sen tarkemmin käyttää? Prosessina se kyllä pyörii taustalla.
<thaurwylth> Yritän saada siitä johdettua ulos 5.1-kajareihin ääntä.
<torde> pulseaudion pitäis kyl olla vaan päällä normaalisti..
<torde> lähinnä sulla pitää sit olla sen värkin ajurit (moduli) ladattuna
<torde> sulla ei siis tuu edes 2.0 ääntä?
<thaurwylth> Ei kuulu pihaustakaan. Sen kortin voi kyllä valita aktiiviseksi Alsamixeristä, säädellä siihen kaikkien 7.1-kanavien ääniä jne, mutta vastine on puhdas nada.
<thaurwylth> Mjaa, tämmöisestä modulista vissiin voisi olla apua: Ensure to load the snd-usb-audio module with the parameter "nrpacks=1", maybe including it into one of the boot scripts
<thaurwylth> Miulla siis on /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.confissa tämmöinen rivi: # Keep snd-usb-audio from beeing loaded as first soundcard
<thaurwylth> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<thaurwylth> Vaikuttaako tuo jotenkin asiaan?
<torde> ehkä :)
<jjo> no siis tuo estää sen latautumasta oletusäänikortiksi jos muitakin on olemassa
<torde> onko sulla siinä joku toinenkin äänikortti?
<thaurwylth> 17:11:21 <      thaurwylth >  -- Emolevyssä - Asus FM1 A55 -  on siis myös jokin oma äänikorttinsa.
<Echramath> Mä olen aina ottanut emon äänikortit pois päältä sotkemasta asioita.
<thaurwylth> Kuulostaa viisaan miehen valinnalta.
<thaurwylth> Pitääpä tesmailla.
<thaurwylth> Tässä on mahdollisesti kaksikin omaa äänikorttia, koska ainakin Alsamixerin kautta paikat 0 ja 1 on varattu joillekin muille ja 2:ssa näkyy sitten tarjolla Aureon.
<thaurwylth> Eiku niin, toinen niistä väylistä on SPDIF:n digitaalisen väylän ohjain.
<torde> jos sieltä alsan conffeista saa sen prioriteetin asetettua ykköseksi, niin se vois kans auttaa
<torde> ja sit sillähän voinee kokeilla, mikä on valittu, et kokeilet minkä kortit pistokkeista tulee ääntä
<thaurwylth> Miepä koittelen näitä juttuja. Kiitoksia. En tosin heti, nyt pitää puuhailla muuta.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Komodo_Edit
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NeVV2A -> 3x08 Komodo Edit - Viikon VALO #112 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-17
<FAIL35678> Osaisko ja kerkeäiskö joku auttamaan kun jää ubuntu jumiin 5 oranssiin palloon käynnistyksessä
<FAIL35678> Ketään?
<gildean> FAIL35678: saatko vaihettua terminaalia? koita painaa alt+ctrl+f2
<FAIL35678> Vaihdan nyt konetta että pääsen tuota testaamaan
<FAIL23456> Ei mitään tapahdu noista napeista, jumissa on
<torde> entäs control-alt-f1
<torde> FAIL23456: ^
<FAIL23456> Ei auta sekään
<torde> :(
<FAIL23456> boot.log tiedostossa kun live usb:ltä katsoin niin vimeinen viesti oli "Starting LightDM display manager [OK]"
<torde> oliko toi siis aikasemmin toimiva asennus, vai asennatko nyt uutta?
<FAIL23456> Aikaisemmin toimiva asennus
<torde> onkohan dmesg:ssä tai jossain xorgin logissa jotain
<FAIL23456> Boottaan sen liveusbeelle ja katson ja laitan paste.ubuntu.comiin
<torde> jos se live-usb buuttaa, niin voi olla että siellä on joku hajonnu
<torde> sit helpointa voi olla ottaa kotihakemusto usb-buutilla talteen ja asentaa koko käyttis uudestaan
<FAIL23456> Joo kyllä usbltä toimii
<torde> ku sillä usbillahan pitäisi olla ~sama softa
<FAIL23456> dmesg vai dmesg.0
<FAIL23456> Kumman laitan
<torde> kait ne on molemmat ihan samaa, jos oot buuttaillu monta kertaa
<FAIL23456> paste.ubuntu.com/1669646/
<FAIL23456> Siinä dmesg
<torde> ei tos kyl näy mitään
<FAIL23456> paste.ubuntu.com/1669649/
<FAIL23456> xorgin logi
<torde> siellä oli jotain tollasia erroreita (EE)
<torde> en tiiä sit oisko X kaatunu ku ei saanu laiteajureita ladattua
<FAIL23456> Onko sitten mitään tehtävissä vai uudelleenasennusko on välttämätön
<torde> voihan tota kokeilla et jotenkin disabloi X:n buutissa
<torde> ja kokeilee lähteekö käyntiin ilman
<torde> sais ainakin rajattua
<torde> miten lie se nyt tehään sillain helposti
<FAIL4234243> Eli miten?
<torde> sen voi ainakin grubille jotenkin antaa parametrinä
<torde> pitäs vissiin googlata :(
<torde> valitettavasti mun pitää kyl nyt lähtee, niin pitää jonkun muun jatkaa
<torde> tai sit palataan astialle tunnin päästä
<tale> FAIL4234243: Käynnistä viankorjaustilaan. Siinä ei X Windowta käynnistetä. Pidä Vaihto-näppäin bootissa GRUB käynnistyksen aikana, ja valkkaa se toinen vaihtoehto.
<FAIL4234243> Testaan sitä
<FAIL4234243> En nyt näytä pääsevän tuohon GRUB vaikka sitä painan
<FAIL4234243> Aina alkaa käynnistämään
<FAIL4234243> Nyt pääsin
<FAIL4234243> Mitä tässä valikossa sitten pitäs tehdä?
<FAIL4234243> Tässä palautus
<FAIL4234243> tale: Mitä sitten tuossa palatusvalikossa pitää valita
<FAIL4234243> Koitin tuota failsafeX ja sanoo jotain unable to run server: "usr/bin/X": No such file or directory
<FAIL4234243> Katsoin myös tuota dpkg ja ehdottaa poistettavaksi jonkin verran jotain xserver-xorg-video-... paketteja
<tale> FAIL4234243: Saat koneen käyntiin, siinä voi sitten tutkia missä vika piilee.
<FAIL4234243> Elikkä mitä teen nyt tässä?
<FAIL4234243> failsafeX siis kertoi tuon ylempänä kirjoittamani asian
<tale> FAIL4234243: NO vaikka tutkit tuota no such file or directory -kohtaa.
<tale> FAIL4234243: Tuo tiedosto pitäisi koneessa olla, jos X Window on asennettu. Jos se puuttuu, pahasti on mennyt rikki.
<tale> Koita vaikka asentaa X Window uudestaan, jos se siitä korjaantuisi.
<FAIL4234243> apt-get install xserver-xorg komennollako
<tale> FAIL4234243: Tai muistelet mitä teit ennen kuin järjestelmä hajosi, koitat perua niitä toimintoja.
<FAIL4234243> En oikeastaan mitään eilen tehnyt, normaalia internet-selausta ja sitten kone sammuksiin ja tänään ei toimi jostain kumman syystä
<tale> FAIL4234243: Jos on jo asennettuna, ei pelkkä apt-get install asenna uudestaan. Joko pakotat asennuksen, taisi olla --force, tai poistat ensin ja asennat uudestaan.
<FAIL4234243> No tuolla apt-get install xserver-xorg komennolla haluaa asentaa xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core ja xserver-xorg-input-evdev ja sitten poistaa kasan xserver-xorg-video-"jotain" ja x11-xserver-utils ja xserver-xorg-input ja tälläistä
<FAIL4234243> Että kannattaako vai ei
<tale> FAIL4234243: Missä mielessä kannattavuutta pitäisi arvioida?
<FAIL4234243> Rikkooko lisää vai voiko auttaa?
<tale> FAIL4234243: Ota ensin kopio omista tiedostoistasi jollekin ulkoiselle muistivälineelle. Siis /home hakemistopuu tms..
<FAIL4234243> Eilen asennettu systeemi, ei siellä oikeastaan mitään ole
<tale> FAIL4234243: Sitten koitat saada korjattua, tuo apt-get install voisi olla eka yritys. Jos se ei korjaa, koitat jotain muuta.
<FAIL4234243> No, kaikki tarpeellinen on tikulla tallessa joten testataan sitten
<tale> Esimerkiksi ajat muistitestiä muutaman tunnin, jottei viasta ole kyse. Ja teet "shutdown -F -r now" jotta seuraavassa bootissa tehdään tiedostojärjestelmän tarkistus, jos vaikka se on mennyt sekaisin.
<FAIL4234243> Kirjautumisruutu ilmestyi kun tuon komennon suoritti =)
<FAIL4234243> Ja käynnisti uusiksi
<FAIL4234243> Jes, näytti auttavan tuo "apt-get install xserver-xorg" kun toimii nyt mainiosti, kiitos avusta
<Sinuhesieda> En sitten osaa poistaa Wine ohjelmia vaikka kuinka koitin :-(
<tale> Sinuhesieda: Miten yritit niitä poistaa?
<Sinuhesieda> Wine unistall -ohjelmalla (se laatikko ja viinilasi) sekä poistamalla .wine -kansion kotihakemistosta.
<Sinuhesieda> Spotifyä kun koitti poistaan niin Silent Hunter III:n asennusohjelma oli vähän aikaa näkyvissä mutta ei muuta.
<tale> Sinuhesieda: Sillä ohjelmalla on yleensä oma uninstall-sovellus. Tai sitten Winen control panelissa on "Poista sovelluksia".
<tale> Sinuhesieda: Winestä poistetaan sovelluksia samoin kuin windowsissakin, siis.
<Sinuhesieda> No ilmankos vituttaa - toimii kuin windows :-D
<Sinuhesieda> Mut kuten sanoi ei toimi, ei lähde :-(
<tale> Sinuhesieda: Jos muu ei auta, poista koko se hakemistopuu johon Wine tekee tiedostoja. Sitten ainakin katoaa kaikki asennetut ohjelmat.
<Sinuhesieda> Se mikä on kotikansiossa vai?
<tale> Sinuhesieda: Varmaankin, en ole kovin perehtynyt Wineen.
<Sinuhesieda> No just sen poistin eikä muuttanut mitään.
<mjr> tyypillisesti kotihakemiston alla .wine-hakemistossa
<mjr> niin
<mjr> mutta siis mikä ei toimi. Käynnistyykö ne ohjelmat yhä vai tarkoitatko että vain valikoissa vielä näkyy jo poistetut ohjelmat?
<Sinuhesieda> ...Muuta kun saa asentaa Silent Hunter III uudestaan. Mutta win spotify on silti koneella jossain.
<tale> Katson nyt ~/.wine/dosdevices -hakemistoa. Siellä on winen levyasemakirjaimet, jotka on linkkejä. Eli sieltä näkee missä ne tiedostot oikeasti luuraa.
<Sinuhesieda> Yritetään.
<tale> Sinuhesieda: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-ddc6f242056eb1a4fe566c9434d15fd8b64606aa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/yItqjw -> FAQ - The Official Wine Wiki
<Sinuhesieda> Ei luuraa sielä mut miksköhän tohon unity hakuun tulee kaks spotifyä...
<Sinuhesieda> "But that doesn't remove them from the system menu. To clean out the menus, carefully paste the following commands into a terminal:"
<Sinuhesieda> Mitäs tuo menu clean out tahtoo tehdä? Sitä en vielä tehnytkään.
<tale> Sinuhesieda: Poistaa sovellukset näkymästä valikoista.
<Sinuhesieda> No nyt näyttää hyvältä - toistaiseksi :-)
<Sinuhesieda> ADD/REMOVE puoli näyttää OK
<Sinuhesieda> Unityn haku näyttää nyt vain yhden Spotifyn kuten kuuluukin.
<Sinuhesieda> Onneksi syy löytyi. Kiitos teille :-) Mulla meinas palaa pinna yksin äheltäessä :-(
<Sinuhesieda> cls
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-10
<puhuri> sinänsä ihan kiva, että voi syöttää helposti esim. wlan-passun suoraan
<puhuri> mutta gnome3 innokkaasti avaa koko ruudun dialogin johon sitten menee helposti jotain muuta tekstiä jos yhteys pätkii
<puhuri> nyt ihmettelin kun ei kotiverkkoon saanut yhteyttä (pariin kertaan wlan-ajuri modprobella irti) niin sitten asetuksista katsomalla selvisi, että oli mennyt toista salasanaa muutama merkki sinne wlan-passun perään :-/
<marsupapu> Saako Screenin numeroimaan ikkunat yhdestä eteenpäin, kun numerointi oletuksena alkaa nollasta?
<tale> marsupapu: IT-alalla kuuluu aloittaa numerointi nollasta.
<tale> marsupapu: Mutta kyllä sen saa, viimeistään peukaloimalla lähdekoodia ja kääntämällä uusi ohjelma.
<mjr> Tuolla on jotain loitsuja .screenrc -tiedostoa varten (kotihakemistossa): https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Screen_Tips#Start_at_window_1
<Fibubot> -> GNU Screen - ArchWiki
<mjr> en testannut
<marsupapu> tale: ehkä kuuluu, mutten ole IT- vaan IRC-alalla ;)
<marsupapu> Ihan kätevyyssyistä.
<puhuri> pistä siihen nollascreenille:  "this screen intentionally left blank"
<Sysi> *window
<puhuri> kolme sisäkkäistä screeniä samalla komentonäppäimellä on ihan vänkää
<Mikaela> Minä kyllä aloitan numeroinnin 1:stä, kun kyse on tmuxin ikkunoista. 0 on liian vaikeassa paikassa, jos käyttää vaikkapa 3 ikkunaa.
<Mikaela> Joillakin näppäimistöillä numerot tosin alkavat 0:sta.
<marsupapu> Mikaela: Nimenomaan sormijumpoavastaisuuden vuoksi minuakin tuo kiinostaa. Tmuxia käytin mutta siinä ei numerointi ohjeista huolimatta kääntynyt mieleiseksi.
<jjo> no, se ei kuitenkaan ole resurssien kannalta mitenkään ratkaisevaa, vaikka ikkunaa 0 ei käytätisi ollenkaan
<jjo> siis niin että jos käyttää kolmea, niin on 0-3
<Mikaela> marsupapu: tiedostoon ~/.tmux.conf "bind-key 0 select-window -t :10" (ilman lainausmerkkejä)
<Mikaela> Minun tmux.conf:ini: https://github.com/Mkaysi/shell-things/blob/master/tmux.conf
<Sysi> jos on alle viis niin samahan niitä on kelata läpi ctrl-a-n/p
<marsupapu> No aika tyhmää sumppaamista jos voi suoraan hypätä haluttuun ikkunaan
<Mikaela> marsupapu: Ennen tuota pitää muuten laittaa "set -g base-index 1". Se meni ohi pikavilkaisulla.
<marsupapu> Tmuxissa on kyllä etunsa, nimesi ikkunat käynnissä olevan ohjelman mukaan itsestään ja näyttää koko ajan alareunassa ikkunalistauksen
<Sysi> screeniinki saa kyllä palkin
<marsupapu> Screenin boottaus, katotaan toimiiko tuon archwikin ohjeet.
<marsupapu> No ei liia hyvin onnistunu
<marsupapu> näppäin 1 viittaa ikkunaan yksi, numerointi alkaa nollasta ja nollaan ei pääse mitenkään kun 0 viittaa kymppiin :D
<marsupapu> Loistohomma
<marsupapu> Mitkäs Mikaela ne tmuxin konffirivit olikaan
<tale> marsupapu: rullaa ruutua takaisinpäin, niin näet vanhat rivit.
<marsupapu> Kiitos vihjeestä tale, mutta quittasin tämän irssin tuossa äsken niin vanhat rivit katosivat.
<tale> Minun tmux.conf:ini:  https://github.com/Mkaysi/shell-things/blob/master/tmux.conf
<tale> Mikaela> marsupapu: tiedostoon ~/.tmux.conf "bind-key 0 select-window  -t :10" (ilman lainausmerkkejä)
<tale> marsupapu: Nuo molemmat rivit ne pyytämäsi.
<marsupapu> Kiitos.
<marsupapu> Joo, tais tuosta tmuxista tulla vähemmällä konffaamisella nätimpi.
<marsupapu> tosin lienee totuttava siihen, että screen tai tmux millä tahansa konffilla tappavat värit elinksistä.
<Sysi> tuntuuko siinä konkurssissa enää kovin paljoa
<marsupapu> No selviäähän siitä, mutta websivujen selkeys kärsii entisestään.
<marsupapu> lynxillä toimii värit mutta muuten se on kyllä koko lailla ankea
<Tatuu5> onkohan joku jo suomentamassa tätä? vasta enkku ja spaniardi käännetty flaijeri-julisteelle XP-Ubuntu kampanjassa http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/startubuntu-xubuntu-flyer-a4
<Fibubot> -> StartUbuntu Xubuntu flyer - A4 | spreadubuntu
<Sysi> kuvittelisin että pasi hoitaa käännöksenki mutta en oo ihan varma
<Sysi> kysyinpä varmistukseksi
<Sysi> ei vissiin kovin korkealla oo tehtävä listalla, saa vapaasti kääntää
<Sysi> *tehtävälistalla
<Gumrak_> RWY 26
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-11
<yourname> hassu tuo ubuntu flaijeri-juliste. Debian raketti
<marsupapu> Morjes. Mitä tarkoittaa, kun Ubuntu Serverin asennus ilmoittaa: This kernel requires following feature not present on the CPU: pae cmow
<jjo> käytännössä sitä, että kyseinen kerneli ei toimi koneessa olevalla prossulla
<marsupapu> No suunnilleen tuon ymmärsinkin
<marsupapu> mutta lieneekö siihen mitään näppärää ratkaisua?
<jjo> vaihtaa konetta tai vaihtaa kerneliä
<marsupapu> Taidan vaihtaa käyttistä
<jjo> se auttaa myös
<marsupapu> Debian handlaa kyllä palvelinhommissa kaikki mitä ubuntuki
<jjo> niin tekee
<Kilpuri> Tämmöinen juttu...
<Kilpuri> "Kilpuri, ei toimi koska SanDiskin 2013-vuoden puolivälissä valmistetut muistitikut ovat tietokoneen mielestä kovalevyjä, eivätkä "removable media". "
<Kilpuri> Mitä toi meinaa?
<Kilpuri> ""	Kyseessä ei siis ole käyttäjälähtöinen virhe, vaan otin yhteyttä SanDiskiin ja kysyin että mikä mättää ja sieltä sanottiin, että muistitikku tosiaan on konfiguroitu kiintolevyksi eikä sitä näinollen voi käyttää bootable mediana."""
<Kilpuri> ""Siellä on konfiguraatiotiedostossa "removable = 1 tai 0", joka normaaleissa muistitikuissa on konffattu =1, kun taas SanDisk =0. Ilmeisesti tämä vaadittaisiin muiltakin valmistajilta, mutta muut valmistajat eivät ole jaksaneet reagoida. Sitä tosin en ymmärtänyt yhtään mitä relevanssia tällä on Windows-8 uudistuksen kanssa ja miksi tikkujen pitää identifioida itsensä...
<Kilpuri> ...kiintolevyinä ""
<Kilpuri> ---nämä siis olivat lainauksia toisaalta---
<Kilpuri> ---eikö muka SanDiskin tikkusta voi tehdä boottaavaa kikailematta---
<marsupapu> Liekö mahdollista saada toinen näyttö näyttämään tty1 ja toinen tty2?
<pesasa> marsupapu: Muistaakseni xubuntu ei vaadi pae-kykyistä prosessoria.
<marsupapu> pesasa: Debianin asennus jo loppusuoralla (:
<pesasa> Ja siihen voi sitten asentaa, mitä muuta tarvitsee. :-)
<mjr> mä en ole ihan varma mihin asti toi pätee xubuntussakan
<Sysi> 12.04
<mjr> ne tuki ei-pae-asennusta pidemmälle, en ole varma enääkö
<mjr> ok
<pesasa> No mä tuskailin ton saman asian kanssa muutama viikko sitten.
<pesasa> Xubuntun alternate-levyllä lopulta asensin. Oli tosiaan 12.04.
<pesasa> Ei ollut Transmetan prossussa pae-tukea. :-)
<Sysi> ei kyllä varsinaisesti tuu mieleen miksi ajais ennemmin serverissä ubuntua ku debiania, ainakaa jos pitää olla vanhempi ubuntu ku debian
<pesasa> Kilpuri: Oudolta kuulostaa. On sitä ennenkin kiintolevyiltä boottailtu.
<Kilpuri> pesasa: no jos oikein tajusin, niin jotain ongelmaa tossa oli sen boottaamisen kanssa. Siis miten se oikein menee jos ja kun sen iso-tiedoston saa purettua tikulle, sitten kone tunnistaisi sen tikun kiintolevynä. Mikä siitä puuttuu?
<Kilpuri> ""Joku muukin valmistaja on valmistanut tuollaisia tikkuja, mutta niiden sivuilta saa myös simppelin ohjelman, joka vaihtaa =1 javälillä tarpeen mukaan. SanDiskin kuluttajapalvelu sanoi suoraan, ettei aio moista ohjelmaa antaa kuluttajille.""
<Kilpuri> """	En minä oikeastaan kysynyt mitään, sanoin vain että SanDisk ei ole boottaustarkoitukseen lainkaan sopiva ja protestina ainakin itse välttelen asiakaspalvelunsa takia heitä.""
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-12
<marsupapu> Jee, elinks näyttää värejä screenissä!
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-13
<pekkapoika> heipä hei kaikki
<pekkapoika> kukahan osaisi auttaa miestä mäessä? päivitin ubuntu 13.10:iin ja yläpalkista katosi kaikki.
<pekkapoika> Itse epäilisin näytönohjainta, mutta en edes löydä mistä niitä näytönohjaimen ajureita pääsee katselemaan/valkkailemaan (aiemmin siis graafisesti onnistunut tämäkin jossain aiemmassa ubuntu versiossa)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-14
<marsupapu> Minkä takia kaikki framebuffer-ohjelmat vaativat pääkäyttäjän oikeudet?
<robotti^> oska
<robotti^> koska pitää lisätä käyttäjä oikeaan groupiin
<robotti^> se on veikkaukseni
<marsupapu> No eipähä tuosta silleen oo haittaa, kuhan ihmettelin
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-15
<Echramath> Jännä. Kone boottasi ilman verkkokorttia.
<Echramath> Integroitu piiri, internetti ei toimi, ifconfig -a ei paljasta kuin lo:n, lspci:ssä ei näy mitään verkkokortin näköistä.
<zacura> Echramath: työkone tekee minulla tuota kans välillä
<Echramath> Tosin nyt kun lspcin tulostusta lukee siellä lukee Realtek... sattumaa...?
<zacura> mitään syytä en ole keksinyt, tai en ole edes hirveästi yrittänyt selvittää kun sen verran harvoin sattuu
<Echramath> Mitäpä rautavian syyllä muutenkaan tekis.
<zacura> eipä sillä
<marsupapu> Onkohan mahdollista saada tty1 yhteen näyttöön ja tty2 toiseen?
<Echramath> Jännä, mihin pyrit?
<marsupapu> tehokkaaseen työskentelyyn tekstitilassa
<Echramath> Onko syy olla ajamtta X:ää?
<marsupapu> No harrasteellisuus
<marsupapu> ja nihkeähkö laitteistp
<marsupapu> laitteisto
<marsupapu> Komentorivi on vieny miun sydämen, mutta miulla on tosin salasuhde framebufferin kanssa
<czr_> imo fbcon ei tue multi-headia
<czr_> mut voi olla et se on muuttunut viime vuosina, tuosta on aikaa kun noiden kans säädin
<marsupapu> Toki vois openbox ja molempiin ruutuihin terminaaliemulaattorit
<marsupapu> mutta vähän purkkaratkasu
<tale> marsupapu: Pistä siihen kaksi päätettä kiinni, niin saat tekstinäyttöjä kaksi yhtä aikaa.
<tale> Tai yksi pääte ja konsoli, siinäkin on kaksi.
<marsupapu> kaksi päätettä kiinni? mitä tarkotat?
<tale> marsupapu: Sarjaporttiin kiinni pääte, siis laite jossa näyttö ja näppäimistö.
<tale> marsupapu: Kelpaa myös toinen tietokoneke, johon pistää ohjelmiston joka tekee siitä päätteen.
<marsupapu> alkaa mennä jo aika hasardiksi
<Sysi> pelkän terminaalin käyttö lähtökohtasesti on aika kyseenalaista
<marsupapu> Pelkän terminaalin käyttö on lähtökohtaisesti aika lystikästä
<Sysi> kyllä mää kokisin paljo tuloksekkaammaksi käyttää ainaki xorgia ja mieluiten jotaki ikkunamanageriaki että toimis edes kunnollinen nettiselain
<Sysi> ja sais terminaaleja helpommin miten haluaa ellei ihan väkisin halua jotaki screeniin/tmuxin ikkunointia
<Nakkel> Hämmentävää
<Nakkel> Oon ollu aina siinä uskossa että D statessa olevaa prosessia ei saa tapettua ku boottaamalla.
<Nakkel> Nyt kuitenki katos nätisti sigkillillä. pls explain?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-16
<Mikaela> Eikö esimerkiksi lynx ole kunnollinen verkkoselain?
<ninnnu> lynx on viimeinen askel ennen telnetiä jos pitää terminaalilla kelata nettiä
<gildean> ennemmin links kun lynx nykyään
<ninnnu> tai w3m
<ninnnu> w3m tuppaa löytymään vähän vakiona
<gildean> niinhän se tais joo jo joku aika sitten korvata linksin
<gildean> eipä noita tarvi onneks käyttää
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Banshee
<Fibubot> -> 4x08 Banshee - Viikon VALO #164 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-10
<Tm_T> no nyt ne on näkyvillä verkkokaupassa spesiaalikuorineen http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html & http://www.bq.com/gb/accessories-aquaris-e4-5-ubuntu.html
<Mirv> Tm_T: whoo!
<ninnnu> Vähän kutittais klikata
<ninnnu> Mut ei kyl vielä ehdi kun on akuutempia rahareikiä täytettävänä
<Mirv> no ei sitä voi klikata, kun tällä hetkellä pitää kytätä twitteria jotta voi osallistua ekoihin flash saleseihin :)
<Mirv> sivun saa kyllä klikata auki
<Mirv> Bq:n mainosvideo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dpfHYpfEXY&feature=youtu.be
<Mirv> tai taitaa olla ihan geneerinen ubuntun
<ninnnu> Voiks tolla irkata?
<ninnnu> ts. onko ssh ja järkevä on-screen-näppäimistö
<Mirv> joo on toki, tällä hetkellä terminaaliappi käyttää norminäppäimistö plus kustomoitava rivi terminaalikohtaisia näppäimiä. appia saa toki tulla myös kehittämään :) https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app
<Mirv> mut kyl se ihan toimii
<Mirv> toi uus reboot on huikeesti parempi kans kuin se edellinen
<Mirv> välilehdet ja kaikki
<ninnnu> Tosin voi olla että kun oon tottunu siihen nannaan joka myös fingerterminä tunnetaan niin kaikki vaihtoehtoiset mobiilitermikset lähinnä harmittaa
<ninnnu> mut pitää yrittää hankkia toi
<Mirv> no fingerterminkin voi portata :)
<ninnnu> niinhän sen voi
<Mikaela> fingerterm on minusta kauhea
<ninnnu> Ihan loistava
<Mikaela> minä en pysty kirjoittamaan sillä ja se ei hyväksy jotakin näppäimiä ja minua häiritsee miten se hyppii ylös ja alas ja se toinenkaan vaihtoehto ei ollut mikään paras. sen vkb:n käytöstä poistaminen voisi auttaa asiaa, mutta minulla ei ole fyysistä näppäimistöä
<ninnnu> Fingertermin pointti nimenomaan on että sen saa konffattua niin että se ei heittele sitä "näyttöä" minne sattuu, vaan että se näppäimsitö piirretään sen näytön päälle
<ninnnu> "VKB behavior: Fade"
<StockAntenna> Fingerpori
<Mikaela> tuo on juuri se toinen
<inz> fingertermi on ihan loistava kyllä, muutamaa ärsyttävää bugia lukuunottamatta
<kirvesAxe> fyysinen näppis <3
<tale> Graffiti -kirjoitus on kätevä.
<ninnnu> inz: Mjoo. se on kyl ny näköjään lopettanu satunnaisen kaatuilun urlia avatessa, mutta tilalle tuli satunnainen nappien pohjaan jääminen
<inz> joo, juurkin toi nappien pohjaan jääminen on toinen (multitouch-ongelma?), toinen on swipejen huono toteutus
<ninnnu> Näppäimistöllä saa toteutettua ne swipen toiminnot sen verran nopeesti ja helposti ettei ole tarvinnu
<inz> se on kyllä totta, vois varmaan disabloida koko fondlaustoiminnot
<puhuri> meni näyttö työläppäristä - samanlainen kone tilalle, levyjen vaihdot, dhcp-palvelimelle uudet säännöt ja /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules editointi ja kaikki on kuten ennekin (pl. sormenjäljet)
<ansa> tuon /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules voi vain yksinkertaisesti poistaa jos vaihtaa rautaa, se tehdään seuravassa bootissa uusiksi
<puhuri> jep, mulla oli siellä muita määrittelyitä, mitä en halunnut hukata että pysyy usb-donglet järjestyksessä
<ansa> ah, just.
<puhuri> mutta se oli aikanaan ihmettelyn aihe kun oli levykloonaamalla tehdyissä koneissa eth17-portteja ennen kun tajuttiin poistaa tuo tiedosto kloonauksen jälkeen :-)
<puhuri> joskus siis 2004-5
<puhuri> vai olisiko ollut 2008
<ansa> enpä kyllä osaa edes hahmottaa milloin udev tuli - devfs oli välissä, mutta siitäkin taitaa olla jo vuosikymmen
<puhuri> mutta oli iso helpostus kun ei enää tarvinnut jännätä, miten kernel tällä kertaa arpoo eri merkkiset ja malliset verkkokortit bootissa moniporttisessa koneessa
<ansa> hmmh, 2004 saattais kyllä olla, löysin vanhimmasta asennuksesta siihen päivättyjä udev-konffeja
<tale> Onko äänikortia Digigram PCX924 mahdollista saada toimimaan Ubuntussa?
<tale> Googlettamalla ei löytynyt varmaan tietoa suuntaan tai toiseen.
<czr_> tale, aika huonolta näyttää ainakin valmistajan sivulla. laita niille mailia suoraan?
<ansa> näyttäis olevan moduli ainakin 3.16 - kernelissä
<ansa> tukee ainakin neljää pci-id:tä joissa mainitaan PCX924, vois kuvitella että tuo toimis
<ansa> ajurikin on suoraan digigramiltä peräisin
<tale> Ubuntu 14.04:ssä ei toiminut kun kokeilin. Pitänee ottaa tuo uudempi kerneli.
<tale> ansa: Jaa, Digigramin webbisivuilla ei mitään ollut Linuxille.
<ansa> noniinno, tuolla on ollut ajuri kernelissä iät ja ajat, tuskin ne on sitten ikinä mitään erillistä tarjoilleet
<ansa> mut jonkun firmwaren tuo ehkä kaipaa
<ansa> mutta kato lspci:lla että mikä sen kortin pci-id on, sen perusteella löytyy varmemmin tieto että onko sille ajuria
<tale> Piti ottaa kortti irti jotta sain äänet kuulumaan.
<tale> ansa: Mutta kun on pci-id, miten sen avulla tarkistan onko ajuria? Ja mistä sen firmwaren saa?
<ansa> no tuo kyllä sitten viittais että se kortti löytyy, eihän se muuten estäis äänten kuulumista..
<tale> ansa: BIOS:ssa oli yhdysrakenteinen äänipiiri poistettu käytöstä.
<ansa> jaa just
<ansa> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2246008.html
<ansa> Ok, for anyone else who has this same problem on a Ubuntu Studio machine, it appears that the kernal driver is installed by default but not the firmware; go figure. To fix the issue, download the alsa-firmware source and copy the contents of the pcxhrloader folder into /lib/firmware/pcxhr (you will need to create the pcxhr folder and it cannot be named pcxhrloader). Once this is done, reload the module usi
<ansa> ng:
<czr_> ah. noni
<czr_> mun google-fu feilas näköjään, pahoittelut
<ansa> mä en itseasiassa edes googlannut, tein find /lib/modules/3.16.0-4-amd64 -name "*pcx*" ja katoin että modinfo:lla että mitä noin löytynyt ajuri on syönyt, ja kun kuvaus on digigram ja tuo haluaa 924:n firmwaren niin aika varma tunnistus
<ansa> ja ajurillla googlaamalla sitten löytyykin helpommin
<czr_> joo, tuolleenhan se itsekin pitäis tehdä
<czr_> olen vain niin tottunu et vendor-nimet harvoin vastaa ajurinimiä
<czr_> kun kuitenkin jotain oem:n oem:ää
<ansa> joo, tällä kertaa kävi tuuri
<czr_> ja ois tietty pitäny lähteä liikkeelle pci-id:eistä
<tale> Kiitoksia hyvästä neuvonnasta.
<masakoo> Terve
<masakoo> Mitrn menöö
<masakoo> Miten menöö
<Tekno__> h
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-11
<Mirv> Bq:n Ubuntu-puhelimen myynti käynnissä tänään, Suomea ei vielä toimitusmaissa mutta tulossa "pian" https://twitter.com/timojyrinki/status/565434240402489345 (tänään? ensi viikolla? ensi kuussa?)
<StockAntenna> liekö media jyrissyt moisen puhelimen tulosta?
<elias_a> Ei ole näkynyt.
<Mirv> ainakin http://www.mbnet.fi/artikkeli/mobiili/ubuntu_puhelimien_pikamyynti_kayntiin_huomenna_euroopassa_taalta_voit_ostaa_sen
<Mirv> mut ei se toki kauheasti auta jos ei Suomeen saa vielä tilattua
<Mirv> murossa oli myös
<StockAntenna> ainakaan Luuloviikkoa ja -kone eivät reagoineet eikä mikropensee
<tale> Jos tuossa Ubuntupuhelimessa on VALO:a, kirjoittakaa siitä ViikonVALO niin sunnuntaina julkaistaan.
<Mikaela> jos se on sama Ubuntu, kuin työpöydällä niin kai siinä pitäisi olla
<StockAntenna> ei tuo nyt oikein "ohjelma" kyllä ole ja onhan siinä ainakin GSM/3/4 -G jutut epävapaita
<Mirv> ja nyt siis Suomeen saa tilattua, lisäpikamyynti alkaa 14 minuutin päästä http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html
<Mirv> https://twitter.com/bqreaders/status/565483376690622464
<Mirv> tale: on siinä eniten VALOa massamarkkinoille myytävistä puhelimista, toki puhelinhardwaren surullisen tilan takia ei ihan niin paljon kuin keskimääräisessä desktop-Ubuntu-asennuksessa
<Mirv> ajureiden päällä kuitenkin ~kaikki vapaata
<Mirv> oisko pari Bq-spesifistä scopea jotka suljettuja, en tiedä
<Mirv> helpoimmin lähestyttäviä lienevät core appsit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps mutta myös toki Unity 8, Mir, libhybris jos laitetaso kiinnostaa
<Iltsu> onpa se halpa
<Tm_T> menijo
<Mirv> olipas tiukkaa, jos olisin arvannut että menee noin nopeasti niin en olisi alkanut maksaa paypalilla ja vaihtaa luottokorttia, mutta silti ehdin ilmeisesti viime sekunneilla tms :)
<Iltsu> oisko jollaan antaa joku pro tip, mullon verkkokonffissa käsin pakotettu hwaddress ether, toimi aikasemmin ja nyt se on bootin jälkee hajonnu
<Iltsu> onkohan vika nyt ton koneen vai modeemin päässä?
<Iltsu> Feb 11 17:15:04 DNA-WELHO daemon.info dnsmasq-dhcp[9186]: DHCPDISCOVER(br-lan) 00:01:00:01:00:01
<Iltsu> Feb 11 17:15:04 DNA-WELHO daemon.info dnsmasq-dhcp[9186]: DHCPOFFER(br-lan) 192.168.1.133 00:01:00:01:00:01
<Iltsu> tommosta puskee modeemin logeihin
<Iltsu> mut sit toi ite kone on sitä mieltä et sen kyselyihin ei vastata
<czr_> Iltsu, toi hwaddr on rikki muutenkin imo
<Iltsu> no silt vähä vaikuttais
<Iltsu> oisko mitää parempaa tapaa toteuttaa tää
<czr_> miksi sul on yleenäs pakotus MAC:ille?
<Iltsu> mulla on virtuaali-interface joka tykkää joka kerta arpoo itelleen uuden mac-osotteen
<Iltsu> ja haluun takoo porttiohjausten takii sille koneelle aina saman ip:n
<czr_> joo. mut ihmettelin vain miksei sun fyysisen ethernetin mac periydy tuolle br:lle
<mjr> sentään unicast-osoite, joskin eka oktetissa olisi kohteliasta varmaan olla toinen bitti pystyssä että se on locally administered
<czr_> jep
<czr_> ei sinänsä että sillä teknisesti ois merkitystä
<Iltsu> juu en tiiä minäkää
<Iltsu> ois hauska saad atää toimimaa
<Iltsu> koitin googlailla täs, mut en löydä mitää järkevää
<Iltsu> nyt tosiaan, ainaku ip:n liisi menee vanhaks se arpoo uuden mac:n ja saa uuden ip:n
<Iltsu> porttiohjaukset hajoo
<Iltsu> oispa ohje minkä mukaan oon tän joskus säätänä
<Iltsu> uhkailin tota jo win2k12:n asennustikulla mut se ei siltikkää
<Iltsu> nyt sain aikaseks tilanteen, että eth0 ja br0 sai omat ip-osotteet
<Iltsu> sitten ei vaa bitti kulkenu mihikää suuntaa
<puhuri> joo, jos eth0:lla, joka on jäsenenä sillassa on osoite niin ei liiku
<puhuri> kerrotko mitä koetat saada aikaiseksi? jakaa siltaamalla eth0:n jonkin toisen kanssa?
<Iltsu> tol vehkeellä pyörii virtuaalikoneita, jotka tarvii ton siltauksen
<puhuri> ok, eli ihan "selvä" tapaus - nyt vain totesin että jäänyt uudessa läppärissä kääntämättä virtualibitti päälle niin en voi luntata virtuaalionneesta :-P
<Iltsu> nyt toi fyysinen kone arpoo tolle br0:lle joka kerta uuden mac-osotteen ni en saa modeemista lyötyy sille kiinteetä ip:tä
<Iltsu> et sais porttiohjaukset pelittämää
<Iltsu> oon iha valmis heittää ton koneen ikkunasta
<puhuri> interface br0 inet dhcp
<puhuri>  bridge_ports eth0
<puhuri> ja auto br0
<puhuri> tuollaiset siis /etc/network/interfaces -tiedostoon
<puhuri> (jos bridge-utils asennettuna ja ei käytetä network manageria)
<puhuri> ja eth0:aa ei määritetä siellä - tai jos nm käytössä niin sitten pitää olla iface eth0 inet manual
<puhuri> kato että mitään dhclienttiä ei pyöri ylimääräisiä
<Iltsu> laitoin tuolla sun tavalla ja edelleen se arpoo tolle br0:lle sen mac:n
<ansa> no eihän se mac tuu jotenkin joltain virtuaali-interfacelta joka on jo samassa sillassa ja arvotaan joka kerta uusiksi? mikä virtualisointisysteemi siinä on?
<ansa> ainakin kun noita omia kattelen niin se silta perii aina ekan interfacen hw-osoitteen - pysyykö se eth0:n hw-osoite sitten samana?
<Iltsu> libvirt
<ansa> näköjään sille voisi jotain staattisestikin pistää bridge_hw :lla, ks. man bridge-utils-interfaces
<Iltsu> pysyy
<Iltsu> mitäs mitäs
<Iltsu> en ollu törmänny _missään_ tohon birdge_hw:hen
<Iltsu> ja sillä tää nyt läks toimimaa
<ansa> ei sitä varmaan normaalisti pitäis ees tarvita
<Iltsu> nii ei ilmesest sit :D
<Iltsu> millai toi nyt toimii, br0:lla ja eth0:lla on nyt sama mac
<Iltsu> vai ymmärsinks oikei
<czr_> jos eth0 on yksi br0 porteista niin toi on ihan fine
<czr_> jos ei ole niin sit ei tietenkään ole ok :-), ellei br0 ole irti kaikesta oikeasta (tai vastaavasti eth0 ole irti kaikesta oikeasta)
<czr_> Iltsu, http://pastie.org/9940431 tuos on oma konffis mitä käytän ubuntu (14.04):ssa
<czr_> tai no, osa konffista, mut tuossa ei ole vlan/bondauksia
<czr_> tuolla tosiaan periytyy brfoo:lle if-tasolla sama mac kuin mitä siihen kiinitetyssä ekassa oikeassa ifacessa on (em1, joka siis vastaa eth0:aa yleensä)
<czr_> itseasiassa varmaan selkeämpää jos vaihdat em1:n tilalle eth0 :-)
<czr_> tuon vaihtaminen dhcp:lle ei pitäis olla iso ongelma. (static -> dhcp ja sit addr/net yms rivit pois(
<Iltsu> jeesh, eiköhä tää nyt vois toimii jopa :D
<Iltsu> mut eiköhä toiki kyl lakkaa toimimast jossaa kernel päivitykses
<Tekno__> mitä mielt ootte matesta
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-12
<ramla> Tekno__: päriseehän se ehkä snadisti mukavammin kun kahvi mutta maistuu helvetin pahalta
<Tekno__> tä
<elias_a> Tekno__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mate_%28beverage%29
<elias_a> Tekno__: Mutta miten tuo liittyy Ubuntuun? :P
<elias_a> Tekno__: Jos ei vaivaudu käyttämään välimerkkejä ja isoja kirjaimia voi varautua jonkinasteiseen naljailuun. :P
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-13
<Tm_T> kirjottelin eilen vähän kokemuksia talteen Ubuntu puhelimesta https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TmTravolta/posts/h6FHBjhDcsZ
<Iltsu> onnistuuks verkkoelämä, saaks sille muka Whatsapin
<czr> Tm_T, noi on aika hämääviä noi aikataulujutut aina. kuinkin puolet ajasta pitäis varata siihen 90% -> 95% väliin (sataan ei kuitenkaan koskaan pääse) :-)
<Tm_T> czr: jep
<czr> ei siinä, toivottavasti saavat jotain uutta aikaseksi
<Tm_T> onhan tuossa jo saatu, hyvin toimii
<Tm_T> tosiaan se viimeinen 5-10 % jäljellä johon uppoaa puolet ajasta kuten totesit
<czr> itse olen menettäny jotenkin toivon sen suhteen et kukaan keksisi viisasten kiveä miten maksaa kehittäjien paljat ja suojella yksityisyyttä samanaikaisesti silloin kun on kyse globaalista fyysisestä tuotteesta
<czr> palkat jotenkin yhdisty kaljoihin. same thing :-)
<czr> ja yksityisyyden suojelu mun kirjoissa kyl lähtee FOSS:ista, joten se on toki osa tuota kokonaisuutta
<czr> mut sen jälkeen tulee binary blobit yms chip-toimittajien verkosto ja patentit ja meh.
<Kullijumala666> Moi äijät :)
<Kullijumala666> Mitä kuuluu?
<Kullijumala666> Vastatkaa hei
<Kullijumala666> Äijät
<Kullijumala666> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-fi#
<Kullijumala666> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-fi#
<Kullijumala666> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-fi#
<Kullijumala666> kikkeli
<JuhaKeppai> haloo
<JuhaKeppai> hallo
<JuhaKeppai> halooo
<JuhaKeppai> hallloooooooooooo
<JuhaKeppai> saaatana
<Kullijumala666> Moi
<JuhaKeppai> miten menee
<JuhaKeppai> kulli
<Kullijumala666> Miten ännöö? :))))
<Kullijumala666> Oho
<JuhaKeppai> kullia ja kaljaa
<JuhaKeppai> äijjien ilta
<Kullijumala666> Kaliaa
<JuhaKeppai> jeah
<Kullijumala666> Onks olutta?
<JuhaKeppai> Jep :)
<Kullijumala666> Ottakaa
<Kullijumala666> s
<JuhaKeppai> ja kullii :)
<Kullijumala666> erv [12:11] <Kullijumala666> s [12:11] <JuhaKeppai> ja kullii :)
<JuhaKeppai> ime mun paskaa
<Kullijumala666> Vastatkaa meikälle
<Kullijumala666> Mul olis kysymyksiä
<JuhaKeppai> no
<Mikaela> noita on liikkeellä tänään
<StockAntenna> äijien ilta klo 12:)?
<Tm_T> mikä?
<Mikaela> viittaa varmaankin näihin kello 12:11 alkaen Ubuntu Suomen kanavilla seikkaileviin henkilöihin
<Tm_T> jaa nii
<Tm_T> on tää kyllä, puhelimesta termis auki ja "ssh foo@bar.baz"
<Tm_T> ei tarvi asennella viritellä mitään
<jjo> moshin saa sit varmaan toimimaan kanssa?
<ninnnu> Jos se on perus-Ubuntu niin kaippa se
<ninnnu> Tm_T: Onks jossain kuvankaappausta siitä terminaalista OSD-näppäimistön kanssa?
<ninnnu> Kiinnostais nähdä
<StockAntenna> pelaako lm-sensors?
<Tm_T> ninnnu: pitäis olla
<ninnnu> Pari päivää sit googlasin nopeesti niin ei löytyny
<ninnnu> löyty vain launchpad-repo
<Mikaela> sama jollalla ja moshkin on
<Mikaela> mutta en ole vieläkään oppinut pitämään fingertermistä tai sen vkb:sta
<Mirv> ninnnu: yks kuva tosta uudemmasta ("reboot"-branch) https://swordfishslabs.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/screen2.png
<Mirv> oranssin nappulan takaa löytyy ctrl/nuoli/jne-rykelmät noiden komentojen lisäksi
<ninnnu> hm
<ninnnu> Ehkä tosta johonkin on, mutta kyl mä edelleen haluun fanittaa fingertermiä
<StockAntenna> on se nätti, ubuntufonttia kaikkialla
<Mikaela> juicessh + hacker's keyboard oli minusta kivoin, tuo ei jotenkin näytä kovin lupaavalta
<StockAntenna> Mikaela: olisko kuvaa?
<Mikaela> minulla ei taida olla
<Mikaela> https://juicessh.com/screenshots - näyttää tosin olevan oletusnäppäimistö
<Mikaela> https://code.google.com/p/hackerskeyboard/ taas löytyy se näppäimistö
<StockAntenna> mitenhän tuo asettuu pystyssä ollessa?
<pesasa> Hacker's keyboard on kyllä hyvä.
<pesasa> Ja löytyy F-Droidista. https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdfilter=hacker&fdid=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard
<Mikaela> sieltä ei löytynyt kuvankaappausta tai minä en nähnyt
<pesasa> Joo, F-Droidissa ei valitettavasti ole kuvakaappauksia. Niitä olis vähän kaipaillut siihen F-Droid-sovellukseenkin.
<FreeNet[node]> !seen linus
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-14
<Echramath> Hmmm saakohan mplayerille jotenkin kerrottua, että tän .ts-tiedoston eka hetki on nolla, koska niin tekstityksetkin olettavat
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-15
<elias_a> Milläs XFCE:ssä saa desktop zoomin pois päältä?
<elias_a> Zoomasin vahingossa ja nyt en tajua miten saan zoomattua ulos.
<heikkiket> elias_a: Alt+hiiren rulla?
<StockAntenna> http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/kommentti-koko-suomen-kansa-tarvitsee-mediakasvatusta-6303822 Ubuntu mainittu valtamediassa:)
<elias_a> heikkiket: Ei ole hiirtä. On vain trackpoint + levyhiiri. Sillä ei tunnu onnistuvan vastaavalla tavalla.
<StockAntenna> tämä irc-media omannee melko luotettavaksi katsottavan mielipiteen siitä toimiiko 14.04 2 GB:llä
<StockAntenna> ainakin mulla on pelannut kun yksi muistikampa levisi vanhasta koneesta ja tolla pitää tulla toimeen
<elias_a> Toimii se nilkuttaen.
<puhuri> riippuu ihan mitä tekee, mulla on 14.04:ssä virtuaalisna 1GB muistia, ja sen sisällä pyörii containereina 3 konetta (selaimilla), 4 reititintä, 5 serveriä (http, smtp, 2x dns, xmpp)
<puhuri> lxde työpöytänä
<StockAntenna> Suoli24:ssä varmaan puhutaan lähinnä kotikäytöstä
<Mirv> lxde/Lubuntulle riittää todistettavasti olikohan se 256MB niin käyttäjä on ihan tyytyväinen
<Mirv> mut 2GB:llä pärjää joo ihan ok:sti peruskäytössä
<Tekno> mitenni
<Tekno> ainaki itellä Firefox syö 1GB
<Tekno> helposti
<Tekno> onnee vaa 256MB Muistin kans
<StockAntenna> tossa yhdessa testiraadossa on 2GB ja Lupuntu
<StockAntenna> 1.4G näkyy olevan nyt käytössä
<Maakuth> vielä joku 5v sitten oli tällainen ajatus ihan mahdollinen, että "peruskone, ei sillä tehdä muuta kuin käytetään nettiä"
<Maakuth> 256 megan mummopc ajoi ihan hyvin asiansa
<Maakuth> mutta nyt on web-sovellukset niin isoja, että ne rupeaa vaatimaan enemmän jerkkua kuin muut tavalliset työpöytäsoftat
<Mirv> Tekno: siinä Lubuntu-casessa käytettiin chromiumia ja odoteltiin kiltisti swappia. mutta yksi sivu kerrallaan. asiakas vaikutti oikein tyytäiseltä vuoden 1999 Compaqiinsa
<Mirv> mutta siis ihan aidon siedettävästi siinä Kelan sivuilla yms pystyi surffailemaan
<elias_a> Löysin mainion videon läppärini cpu-tuulettimen vaihdosta.
<elias_a> Nyt tuli mieleen, että tuon saman videon voisi toistaa "takaperin" kun siinä on näytetty lähinnä vain purkaminen.
<elias_a> Olisi kätevä katsoa ruuvien paikat takaperin kelaamalla.
<elias_a> Milläs softalla sen Ubuntussa tekisi? Lähtökohta on youtube-video.
<Max`> tarviiko tommoseen muka ohjeita
<Max`> eihä se oo ku ruuvit irti vanha pois ja uus tilalle
<elias_a> Max`: Oletko koskaan purkanut X-sarjan Thinkpadia? :)
<elias_a> Max`: Noissa täytyy purkaa koko kone emolevyä myöden.
<elias_a> Max`: Tuossa mallisuoritus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvL5SAVHD4U
<elias_a> Löytyi ohje videon kääntämiseen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14pgVEosQps
<Max`> ei oo ollu thinkpadeja ku t23
<tale> elias_a: En keksinyt miten videon saisi soitettua takaperin. Kokosin Thinkpadini kelailemalla kovasti sitä purkuvideota.
<tale> elias_a: CPU:n tuulettimen vaihto oli kyseessä. Osa maksoi 15 € ja kaksi iltaa meni kun purin ja kokosin.
<elias_a> tale: Sama homma täällä oli ohjelmassa. Avidemuxissa on filtteri, jolla saa videon tallennettua takaperin. Vanha kone raksuttaa sitä parhaillaan.
<elias_a> Max`: T23:ssa oli niin paljon tilaa että siihen sen vaihtoikin aika näppärästi.
<elias_a> Max`: X201:ssa tuuletin on vielä alassuin ja tieltä tosiaan pitää purkaa melko lailla kaikki ennenkuin emon saa irti ja tuulettimen irti emon alapuolelta.
<elias_a> Äh - tuo penteleen zoomi meni taas xfce:ssä päälle. En edes tajua mitä teen kun se menee päälle.
<elias_a> Uloskirjautuminen kyllä auttaa, mutta...
<tale> Miten Winen alla saa hiiren rullan käyttöön? Toimii Linuxissa mutta ei JA2:ssa jota ajan winessä.
<aq2> Toimiiko Winen muistiossa?
<tale> aq2: Miten muistioon pääsee?
<aq2> Kirjoita päätteeseen: wine notepad
<aq2> ainakin mun hiiri toimii siinä ihan hyvin
<aq2> siis rulla
<tale> Rulla toimii tossa muistiossa.
<ninnnu_> JA2 taitaa olla sen verran vanha peli ettei siihen varmaan oo rullatukea ollenkaan..
<tale> Käytössä on JA2 v1.13, se fanien tekemä uusi versio. Se on vaan pari vuotta vanha tämä buildi jota nyt käytän.
<tale> Netistä löytyy kyllä muidenkin valitusta hiiren rullan toimimattomuudesta.
<tale> Rullaa kyllä tarvitaan, joten oletan se toimii aidossa winhotuksessa kyllä.
<ninnnu_> no sit
<tale> Kiitos aq2, selvisi ettei vika ole winessä, vaan ja2 ei vaan osaa rullata.
<tale> Haa, kaikki rullaoptiot on käytössä asetuksissa, mutta löysin sieltä että JA2:ssa voi käyttää pilkku-näppäintä jos rulla ei toimi.
<elias_a> tale: Kyllä meinaan aleni lämmöt kun vaihtoi tuulettimen uuteen herkästi pyörivään ja vaihtoi paakkuuntuneet piitahnat.
<elias_a> tale: Ihan järkky ero: lämmöt 25 Celsiusta alempia ytimissä.
<tale> elias_a: Joo, kyllä se auttaa. Ei ole ylimääräisen turhan komponentin myyntiä se tuuletin läppärissä.
<tale> elias_a: Sehän voisi olla tuuletinvalmistajien salaliitto.
<elias_a> tale: Ei ne läppärvalmistajat anna niiden pissiä muroihin tuolla tavalla.
<elias_a> tale: Lenovon BIOSin toiminta käynnistysvaiheessa on kyllä ihan älytön.
<Max`> jokos niissä läppäreissä on oikeaa lämpötahnaa vai vieläkö ne käyttää niitä kumijuttuja
<elias_a> tale: Tuuletinta pyöräytetään kaksi kertaa kokeeksi ennen kuin käyttis käynnistyy.
<elias_a> tale: Startteina tuollaisen tuulettimenkin elinikä mitataan.
<elias_a> Max`: Prosun päällä oli lämpötahnaa, gpu:n päällä oli lämpöä johtava teippi.
<Max`> ok
<elias_a> Max`: Kumin kanssa sillä ei ole juurikaan tekemistä.
<Max`> no joku pala kuitenki eikä oikeaa tahnaa
<Max`> ei kovin tehokkaasti johda lämpöä
<elias_a> Max`: Ihan samoja piiyhdisteitä siinä muovissakin on. Huonompi se on, se on totta.
<elias_a> Mutta kyllä meinaan jäähtyy ihan eri tavalla läppäri kun vaihdoin tuulettimen.
<elias_a> Tässähän voi loppuviikon siunailla tuota. :)
<Chermiina> Tartteisin jonkun kokeneemman apua.. haluaisin polttaa cd:n, jossa kappaleet olisivat mp3 -formaatilla. Ei siis normaalia äänilevyä. mp3 -soittimessa on sillä formaatilla kappaleita ja ne tahtoisin nyt saada levylle. Soittimen sisällön olen jo kopioinut koneelle, nyt vain tarvitsisin mahdollisimman yksinkertaisen ohjelman, joka polttaisi nuo kappaleet levylle. nimenomaan tuossa muodossa.
<Chermiina> Mikä olisi hyvä siihen tarkoitukseen?
<tale> Chermiina: Onko sinulla jo ne kappaleet .mp3 -tiedostoina?
<ninnnu_> Mikä tahansa polttosofta toimii. Ota vaikka brasero, klikkaat että teet data-cd:n niin mikään automaagi ei yritä kääntää mp3:ia waveiksi.
<mjr> Kuulostaa siltä. Eiköhän se braserolla mene, mut mulla ei ole noista GUI-kaluista oikeasti kokemusta.
<mjr> eiks nautiluskin osannut joskus polttaa yksinkertaisia data-cd:itä?
<Chermiina> kappaleet on mp3:na valmiiks
<Chermiina> siis braserolla data-cd?
<tale> Chermiina: Sitten teet kuten ninnnu_ neuvoi.
<mjr> joo, sanoo Nautiluksessa (Gnomen/Unityn tiedostonhallintasoftassa ctrl-l ja kirjoittaa sijainniksi "burn:"
<mjr> sit voi raahata siihen ikkunaan tiedostot ja klikata write to disc
<Chermiina> Kiitos!!
<mjr> yläreunaan voi kirjoittaa levylle nimen
<mjr> toi muistaakseni toimii ihan hyvin simppeleihin tapauksiin joissa vaan haluaa tiedostoista levyn
<Chermiina> kai sitä voi soittaa autossa?
<Chermiina> tai mitä sille pitää tehdä sen polttamisen jälkeen?
<tale> Chermiina: Jos autossa on soitin joka osaa soittaa MP3-tiedostoja CD-levyltä.
<Chermiina> tale, joo.. autossa on soitin, joka soittaa mp3 -tiedostoja, mutta sinne ei voi muuta mediaa laittaa kuin levyn, niin olettaisin näin
<mjr> no siis yleensä ne toimii tosiaan niin että sinne vaan läntätään tiedostoja ja sit se soittaa ne
<mjr> varoituksen sana, muistaakseni ainakin osa sellaisista soittimista ei osaa hakea niitä musiikkitiedostoja kuin juurihakemistosta
<mjr> eli jos laitat kansioita sinne ja niihin tiedostoja niin ei välttämättä osaa; jos haluaa tehdä niin niin testaa ensin yhdellä levyllä
<Chermiina> laitan kaikki vaan samaan juureen.. siis mulla on koneella valmiina kansiot (kansio/levy), niin ne vaan lättään sinne ja se toimii?
<ninnnu_> nimenomaan ei välttämättä toimi
<ninnnu_> jos haluu olla varma että homma toimii niin niiden mp3-tiedostojen pitää olla siellä juuressa, ei hakemistoja
<mjr> lättäät ne tiedostot, et sitä kansiota, niin sit pitäis toimia ainakin
<Chermiina> eikun mulla on koneella kansiot: "levy1, levy2, levy3" jne. Ja yhdessä kansiossa on se vähän vajaa 700Mb tavaraa. Ja kun pistän tavaraa levylle menen levy1:stä tehdessäni koneeni kansioon "levy1" ja valitsen siitä kansiosta kaiken poltettavaksi levylle. Tämän toistan muidenkin levyjen kanssa (jotka siis on ne levy 2, levy 3, jne)..
<mjr> joo
<Chermiina> mutta.. sain ongelman esiin
<Chermiina> https://gyazo.com/81455690613a037a1d982b8f77c462ef
<Chermiina> mitäs tuolle pitäisi tehdä?
<Chermiina> siis miksi haluaisin windows -yhteensopivan? vai haluanko sellaisen?
<ninnnu_> ei se välttämättä pahaakaan tekis
<ninnnu_> autosoittimista ei koskaan voi olla varma
<ninnnu_> ei sillä että niissä olis Windows sisällä, mutta niissä voi olla tosi jänniä rajoituksia
<mjr> mä arvaan että se autosoitin tuskin osaa noita windowsin joliet-nimiäkään enivei
<mjr> vaan joudut katseleen jotain lyhennettyjä nimiversioita siellä
<mjr> mutta en tiiä, kokeile miten päin haluat
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-16
<xet7> Ḱannattaa asentaa kaikkiin Linux palvelimiin glibc tietoturvabugi korjaukset pikaisesti: https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.fi/2016/02/cve-2015-7547-glibc-getaddrinfo-stack.html ja https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11109967 . Liittyy SSH palveluun.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-17
<netman87> http://i.imgur.com/qC2LhlE.png
<elias_a> xet7: Kiitos! http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2900-1/
<elias_a> https://www.viestintavirasto.fi/kyberturvallisuus/haavoittuvuudet/2016/haavoittuvuus-2016-026.html
<StockAntenna> tulipas glibc:n päivitys kun ajoin Lupuntussa päivityssoftan:)
<Mirv> jos joku ei vielä huomannut niin http://www.puhelinvertailu.com/uutiset/2016/02/17/meizu-julkaisi-uuden-ubuntu-alypuhelimen-huippuominaisuuksilla :)
<Mirv> tathhu: ^ saattaa kiinnostaa, paitsi että MHL puuttuu, suurinpiirtein kaikki muu mahdollinen on
<tathhu> oivoi
<xet7> SourceForge lopettaa adware jne kylkiäisten liittämisen latauksiin: https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-future-plans/
<ninnnu> maine meni jo
<xet7> joo
<Thaurwylth> Maine ja New Hampshire.
<r1k1> iltaa
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-19
<tale> zacura: Miten tarkkaan ottaen sai toimimaan sen sirukortinlukijan?
<tale> zacura: SCM-Identiv-uTrust-2700R-Contact
<tale> Ostin samanlaisen, eikä se minulla toimi lainkaan.
<tale> pkcs11-tool ei näytä että olisi kortinlukijaa koneessa.
<ansa> näyttääkö lsusb?
<tale> ansa: Näyttää, ja dmesg näyttää laitteen kytkemisen.
<ansa> pcscd on ajossa?
<tale> ansa: On se asennettuna. Mistä tietää onko se ajossa?
<ansa> prosessilistauksessa pitäis ainakin näkyä
<tale> ansa: Kiitos neuvoista, katson kohta, nyt pitää kiiruhtaa pois koneen ääreltä.
<zacura> tale: mulla oli pcscd ja libccid asennettuna valmiiksi, tökkäsin vain laitteen kiinni koneeseen
<zacura> tale: pcsc_scan ohjelmalla voi myös testata
<Mirv> ottakaapa ubuntu 14.04.4 finnish remixiä torrent-jakoon kiitos
<Mirv> magnet-url http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15129839/
<Mirv> joutunen itse sulkemaan jakoni hetkeksi aikaa mutta joku otti jo ja jakaa
<Mirv> kunhan on muutama jakaja niin laitan ubuntu-fi:n sivuillekin linkit
<Mirv> ja kun peilipalvelimelle on päivittynyt normi-http-lataus niin senkin voi laittaa
<ansa> ei tunnu oikein lähtevän
<tale> zacura: ansa Eikös opensc tarvi kanssa olla asennettuna?
<ansa> en tiedä pitääkö, näyttäis mulla opensc ja opensc-pkcs11 löytyvän asennettuna
<ansa> niinno, sieltähän tuo pkcs11-tool näköjään löytyy
<tale> Minulla on kaksi kortinlukijaa, ja pcsc_scan osaa näyttää vain toisen niistä.
<tale> Molemmat kortinlukijat näkyy kun dmesg:llä katsoo kytkemisen jälkeen ja lsusb näyttää molemmat.
<tale> Lukija A on  Advanced Card Systems AET65, B on Identive Cloud 2700 R eli sama joka zacura testasi.
<tale> pcsc_scan osaa A: näyttää ja vieläpä osaa kertoa kun siihen pistää kortin tai ottaa pois.
<tale> Jos vaan B on kytkettynä pcsc_scan ei näytä mitään.
<Mirv> ansa: tossa olisi torrent-tiedosto myös jos auttaisi alkuun http://people.ubuntu.com/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64-finnishremix.iso.torrent
<Mirv> ja muille myös
<Mirv> jotenkin aina hankalaa tuo että magnetilla yhdellä/kahdella seedaajalla metadatat tulisivat nopeasti
<tale> Komennot pkcs11-tool ei näytä mitään. Pitääkö kortille ensin tehdä jotain tommoisia pkcs11 -tietueita jotta komento voisi toimia?
<tale> Sitävastoin pkcs15-tool osaa näyttää tietoja kortilta. Lukijalla A ainaskin.
<tale> Lukijalla B tulee "No smart card readers found."
<zacura> tale: pitääpä tutkia vähän
<tale> Minulla on Iceweaselissa asennettuna VRK Gov. Root CA, mutta sivu https://vrk.fineid.fi/ sanoo The page requires a client certificate. Eli onkos tuo tulkittava, ettei Firefox osaa katsoa lukijassa olevalta kortilta sertiä?
<zacura> tale: mikä ubuntu-versio on käytössä?
<tale> No itse asiassa tämä on Debian Wheezy.
<tale> Ubuntu-kone on kaapissa, ei ole näyttöä siihen juuri nyt.
<tale> Ubuntulla testailin ensin, siirryin sitten Debianiin kun tämä kone paremmin käytettävissä.
<ansa> mä hankin kortinlukijan joskus ennen wheezyn julkaisua ja sain sillä toimimaan, joten tuskin sinänsä softista jää kiinni - sitä en kyllä muista pitikö silloin vielä tehdä jotain erikoissäätöjä
<tale> Kas, nyt osasin lisätä sen onepin-opensc-pkcs11.so turvallisuuslaitteen.
<tale> Nyt tuo haluaa HENKILOKORTTI passwordin, minulla ei ole aavistustakaan mikä se olisi. Mistä tuon saa tietää?
<ansa> se on pin1-koodi siihen henkilökorttiin, eiköhän sen poliisilta silloin hakiessa oo saanut
<zacura> taitaa olla wheezyssä liian vanha versio libccid:stä että Identive lukija toimisi
<zacura> tältä vaikuttaisi pikaisen testin perusteella
<tale> Onko Ubuntu 14.04:ssä tarpeeksi uusi?
<StockAntenna> juu siinä tuli mukana pari PINia, muistan id-kaardivainaastani moista
<zacura> tale: on
<tale> Ai se master password on PIN, no sitten.
<StockAntenna> passi vanhenee toukokuussa, tekis mieli hommata uusi id-kaart mut sillä ei pääse Dubaihin:(
<tale> zacura: Mutta silti, sinähän testasit tuon B-kortinlukijan? Minulla se ei tunnu toimivan lainkaan. Edes merkkivalo ei syty.
<StockAntenna> meillä pitäs olla pakollinen id-kaart kuten .ee:ssä
<zacura> se merkkivalo toimii vasta kun on oikea ajuri ladattuna
<tale> No sitten noi lukijat toimii eri ajurella.
<zacura> esim. jos sammutan pcscd:n niin ei ole mitään elämää lukijassa
<zacura> en osaa tuosta ACS:n mallista sanoa
<zacura> todennäköisesti tuo Identive toimii myös vanhemmalla libccid:llä jos puukotat sitä ja lisäät oikean vendorid:productid parin
<tale> zacura: ACS toimii. Ostin itselleni lukijaksi Verkkokaupasta sen mitä sanoit juuri testanneesi.
<tale> Ehkä se toimisi Ubuntu 14.04:ssä? Pitää hakea yksi näyttö lisää tänne.
<tale> Tuo kortti voisi nyt toimia ACS:n lukijalla, kunhan kaivan ne PIN-koodit jostain.
<tale> Mutta taidan siirtää lisätestailut kunnes saan tuon Ubuntu 14.04-koneen käyttöön.
<zacura> jos viiteliäisyyttä löytyy voit kokeilla heitää 14.04:stä tiedoston /usr/lib/pcsc/drivers/ifd-ccid.bundle/Contents/Info.plist wheezyyn ja kokeilla miten käy :)
<zacura> mutta aika purkaksi menee :D
<tale> zacura: Jaa, mieluummin kannan sen näytön. Purkkaa on niin työläs saada poistettua kun se on tarttunut hiuksiin.
<zacura> :D
<tale> Tuossa olisi Debian Jessie, mutten saa sitä käyttää nyt kun on varattuna.
<tale> Ja Ubuntussa tämä homma nimenomaan tarttisi saada toimimaan.
<zacura> mutta tässä tapauksessa ei niin paha, tuo Info.plist sisältää nuo USB tunnisteet jota ajuri tukee
<zacura> olen töiden takia joutunut näitä tutkimaan ja puukottamaan niin kaikki purkat tulee mieleen :)
<netman87> osaisko joku auttaa usb_modeswitchin ja udev:n kanssa?
<netman87> Raw args from udev: 1-7_1-7:1.0
<netman87> Top device directory not found (/sys/bus/usb/devices/1-7_1-7)! Exit.
<netman87> udev ATTRS{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTRS{manufacturer}!="Android", ATTR{bInterfaceNumber}=="00", ATTR{bInterfaceClass}=="08", RUN+="usb_modeswitch '%b/%k'"
<Thonza> Moi. Käynnistin dwarf fortressin windowsi 10 ja painoin f11 kokoruutunäkymään ja takas painamall f10 ja takas. Ohjelma ja näppis jumiutui. Sammutin koneen muuntajan kautta. Pcie näyttis ei lähtenyt käyntiin vaikka tullettimet toimi. Windows 10 ei lähtenyt päälle kiintolesystä kuului ininää. Aloitin ubuntun asennuksen ja ininä kiintolevyssä jatkui. Pcie näyttin oli kiinni emossa. Vaihdoin kiintolevyä ja siitäkin 
<Thonza> ininä ei loppunut kiintolevyistä eikä ubuntu asennuksessakaan kiintolevyjä näkynyt.
<Thonza> kiinto levyt olivat eriaikaan emossa kiinni mutta samaan aikaan pcie näittiksen kanssa.
<Thonza> asennan parhaillaan ubuntua 8gb sd kortille.
<Thonza> usb kaapeli löytyy kiintolevyille jolla luulen korjaavani ne kun asennus on valmis
<Thonza> Näytön ohjaimen kanssa pitäisi vielä jotaki tehdä. Kun näyttin on kiinni mutta vain toinen kaapeli tai toinen on kiinni niin vga toimii
<Thonza> minä jostain kumman syystä arvelen että kiintolevyllä olevasta windows 10 meni virhe koodi näyttikseen josta se sitten meni toiseen kiintolevyyn.
<Thonza> Näyttiksessä ja kahdessa kiintolevyssä on siin virus joka estää näyttistä toimimasta ja piilottaa kiintolevyt formatoitumiselta.
<mjr> asiat ei toimi noin
<mjr> (no, periaatteessa vois ottaen huomioon firmishäkit, mutta melko foliohatuksi pitää mennä)
<mjr> mutta luultavasti se näyttis vain on rikki
<mjr> tai niin, ininä
<mjr> ehkä sun virtalähde on rikki
<Thonza> ok
<Thonza> Minusta tuntuu että pitäisi saan sähkönjakeluun jakeluun ettei saa kiusata niitä jotka ei halua ostaa viirustentorjuntaa kun ne viirukset on tehty että voitais myydä viirustentorjunta ohjelmia.
<Thonza> Kiintolevut on formatoitu tällä windows 10:llä.
<Thonza> Tämä puhelin on kytketty micro USB kaapelilla tietokoneeseen. Onko ohjelmaa Storessa jolla optimoidaan virranjakelua?
<Thonza> Laitoin näyttiksen kiinni, joka on ihan uusi mutta sama josta puhuin.
<Thonza> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/99470 tässä kuvassa on lyhyen kantaman radio laitteen osoite.
<StockAntenna> outo nimitys bt:stä, piti oikein katsoa mikä laite on kyseessä:)
<Thonza> Onhan niitä sitten vielä nuo jotka kantaa vaan muutamia kymmeniä senttimetrejä.
<Thonza> Irroitin näytön ohjaimesta kaksi puuhaa pois mutta tuulettimet toimii. Kiintolevyista kuuluu piippailua.
<Thonza> Tun klikkaan Asenna ubuntu painiketta kiintolevyista kuulu naksahdus ääniä.
<Thonza> Ja piippausta
<Thonza> Mikä on firmfare block?
<Thonza> Tuossa alussa kun käynnistää ubuntu asennus muisti kortin tulee monesti sama viesti. Mihin ne ovat kirjattu ylös?
<Thonza> Miksi kiintolevy piiloutuu?
<mjr> taidat yrittää vain keksiä mahdollisimman häröä kysyttävää
<Thonza> En ikinä tekisi niin
<Thonza> Moi kaikki. Mikä on komento jolla saa infoa näytönohjaimista?
<Thonza> Ei virtalähde mene rikki kun siitä painaa nappia.
<Thonza> Ei näytön ohjain mene rikki kun virtalähteestä painaa nappia.
<Thonza> Ei kiintolevyt mene rikki kun painaa virtaleäteen nappia.
<jjo> kiintolevyt kyllä menee aika usein just silloin
<jjo> tai siis oikeastaan ne menee rikki jo aiemmin, mutta sitä ei huomaa ennen kuin virrat käy poissa
<Thonza> Ei ole noin.
<heikkiket> Moikka kaikki! Open Knowledge Finland kuulemma etsii avointa vaihtoehtoa Win/Mac -järjestelmille. Linux-pohjaiset systeemit siis lähinnä tulisivat kai kysymykseen. Tällainen pad, jossa etsitään hyvää systeemiä:
<heikkiket> https://okffi.hackpad.com/Windows-10-keylogger-kyttehdot-oosa4goyHul
<elias_a> Thonza: No jos kerran ei ole niin niin kerro meillekin miksi ei ole ja miten asia on. :)
<elias_a> Nimim. ei ole kuin 35 vuotta takana erilaisten hakkuriteholähteiden takana olevien elektronisten laitteiden kanssa tappelemista ja yleensä vika on ilmennyt joko niin, että savu nousee tai niin, että ei lähde enää uudestaan käyntiin.
<StockAntenna> Tontsa tietää:)
<Thonza> Kyllä. Eli kyseessä on mitä muut yritykset hyötyy mun yritys hyödykkeistä
<Thonza> Tapoja ottaa asiasta selvää on kiusaamalla sähkönjakelu jakoa yrityksiin kun ei muuten saa yhteyttä
<Thonza> .
<Thonza> Ajattelin pitää lomaa kun en saanut hankittua 700 tulostinta ja menetin 500. Ja näyttöä sekoilee. Kaipa minä jotakin teen jos siitä vaikka olisi onneks ohjelmiin. Huomiseen.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-20
<Echramath> Graafinen käyttöliittymä on kyllä loppuviimeksi yllättävän kätevä
<Echramath> (olispa mullakin sellainen)
<Thaurwylth> Hoi, kuulkaapa. Ubuntu + Unity, Gedit eli tekstieditori. Virta katkesi, Gedit vissiin joitakin varmistelutallennuksia ottaa välillä? Vai olenko kuvitellut omiani, että välillä tulee paussi ja levy rouskuttaa? Mihinköhän ne varmistukset menevät? Tiedostolla ei ollut vielä nimeä, eli ei ole missään /home/tiedostonimi~ -sijainnissa. Meneeköhän semmoinen neitseellinen vielä nimeämätön lokikin jonnekin?
<Thaurwylth> Ei tullut isoa vahinkoa, mutta kyllä tuossa minuutin tai kaksi minuuttia yksien juttujen kaivelua netistä säästäisi - ei niinkään sitä kirjoittamista - jos löytyisi suorilta.
<Thaurwylth> ...Olin siis tsekkaillut yksiä juttuja ja tehnyt niistä kootusti muistiinpanoja tekstitiedostoon.
<StockAntenna> matotiedostoja sen pitäs tehdä
<Thaurwylth> Mjuu, mutta onkohan kyseisellä tiedostolla sitten nimeä ennen hiusviivaa?
<Thaurwylth> No, ei tosiaan ole ainakaan /home/miunhakemistossa semmoista.
<StockAntenna> olitko antanut tiedostolle jo nimeä
<Thaurwylth> Väitän, että tuo miun ensimmäinen kommentti aiheesta sisältää kohdat "ei ollut vielä nimeä" ja "neitseellinen vielä nimeämätön lokikin".
<StockAntenna> liekö sit mennyttä
<ansa> ls -lart kotihakemistossa voisi paljastaa jos se jonkun temppitiedoston on sinne tehnyt
<Thaurwylth> Millaistakohan kamaa menisi typpillisesti näihin? .xsession-errors .Xauthority .gconf
<Thaurwylth> Juu, toki voi katsoa, hehe.
<Thaurwylth> Mutta siis noin niinku jos jollekin on suorilta noiden prosessien lokikäytäntö tuttu.
<Mikaela> .xsession-errors on sama ulostulo kuin ohjelman ajaminen graafisesti tai ilman päätettä jos tämä sanoo mitään
<Thaurwylth> Niin siis onko siellä siihen liittyviä erroreja vai onko tuo kategorisesti jokin virhe?
<Mikaela> Eivät välttämättä edes ole erroreita
<Thaurwylth> Kävin tuossa välissä lukaisemassa .xsession-errors.oldia, sattumalta oli kumminkin iso osa semmoisia historiamerkintöjä kuin failed to do sitä ja tätä.
<Thaurwylth> Mutta niin, vissiin noiden palveluiden rakentamisen turvaskeema on semmoinen, vai onko, että mikään tuommoinen ei tee käyttäjän syötteistä juuri merkintöjä jonnekin suoraan juuren /tmp iin tai /var iin tai missäs niitä järjestelmän omia kirjauksia nyt voisi ollakaan?
<Thaurwylth> Ajattelin tässä siis sitä, että kuulostaisi järkevältä, että kaiken tämmöisen pitää olla /homessa ja mielellään mitään semmoista, mitä käyttäjän pitää omia tarkoituksiaan varten sörkkiä, ei pitäisi olla syvemmällä / takana. Mutta enhän mie näistä mitään tiedä.
<aq2> Noinhan sen pitäisi olla
<aq2> Tosin jos käyttäjä tarvitsee omiin tarkoituksiinsa uuden ohjelman niin sitten adminin täytyy se yleensä asentaa.
<Thaurwylth> Niin juu, ja totta kai käyttäjälle voi olla tarve lukea vaikka jotakin /varin sisältämää tavaraa. Mutta se syy liittyy yleensä jotenkin järjestelmän hoitamiseen eikä siihen, että jokin oma henkilökohtainen data hävisi.
<aq2> Mitä ongelmaa tässä alunperin ihmeteltiin?
<ernie77> väliaikaistiedostoja saatta olla myös /tmp alla. epäilen että gedit ei kirjoita mitään ennen tallentamista
<Thaurwylth> Mie kävin tsekkaamassa kaiken /tmpin sisältämän tänään kirjoitetun materiaalin. Tai no kaiken ja kaiken.
<Thaurwylth> Tutkailin, näkyykö mitään jännän näköistä, silleen päältä katselemalla.
<Thaurwylth> Alkuperäinen: kirjoittaako vaikka Gedit, tai no moni muukin vehjes jos automaattinen tallennus on päällä, väliaikatiedoston datasta siinä vaiheessa, kun työtiedostolle ei ole annettu käyttäjän puolesta nimeä?
<aq2> luulisin ettei kirjoita
<Thaurwylth> Näyttää siltä, että kyllä se nyt hävisi. Ei ollut iso ropleema, mutta tuo tekninen homma kävi kiinnostavaksi.
<aq2> koska gedit on niin yksinkertainen että sen pitäisi pitää kaikki ramissa
<Thaurwylth> Hnmm, tuosta tuli mieleen puoliksi eri asia.
<Thaurwylth> Jos tapahtuu äkillinen virtalähde-tapahtuma, tuleeko siinä jokin RAMdump vaikka, ööääöö, en minä tiijä, swapiin tai muuten levylle? Ehtiikö siinä mitään tehdä?
<Thaurwylth> Levyn kirjoitusnopeushan tosin on aika hidas ja nykypäivän RAM sisältää yleensä aika runsaasti kamaa, että siinäkin mielessä taitaa olla aika toivoton idea.
<aq2> Virran katketessa ei varmaan mitään tallenneta
<Thaurwylth> Jaaa, tuosta tuli mieleen taas uusi kysymys. Onko swapin käyttäminen levyllä nopeampaa kuin vaikkapa Ext[N]-osioiden?
<aq2> No jos ramia riittää niin swapin käyttö kannattaa säätää aika pieneksi
<aq2> koska ram on tietenkin nopeampaa
<Thaurwylth> Toisaalta tätähän mie en kysynyt, hihi.
<aq2> Täällä on paljon hyvää tietoa swapista https://www.linux.fi/wiki/Swap
<aq2> suomeksi
<Thaurwylth> Eli osioiko levynhallinta-työkalu levyä jotenkin niin, että swapin sektorien lukeminen olisi vähän näppärämpää kuin ns. normaalin levyosion?
<Thaurwylth> "Linuxissa swap-alue sijoitetaan yleensä erilliselle kiintolevyosiolle, jolla on oma, swap-käyttöön optimoitu tiedostojärjestelmänsä. Tavalliselle osiolle sijoitettuun swap-tiedostoon verrattuna tällä saavutetaan tietty nopeusetu (joka tosin on nykyisin melko marginaalinen). " Osaan lukea!!1!
<Thaurwylth> Hnmm, tässä on näemmä oletus-swappiness eli 60. Työpöytäkone. Onkohan tuo nyt liikaa sitten?
<elias_a> Swappiness?
<aq2> Riippuu siitä, että kuinka paljon siitä on käytössä
<elias_a> MIkäs se on?
<aq2> swapin käyttö
<aq2> https://www.linux.fi/wiki/Swap
<aq2> eli siis kuinka helposti sitä käytetään.
<aq2> Mutta jos swappisi on kokonaan tyhjää niin sitä ei tarvitse säätää.
<aq2> koko ajan
<aq2> koko ajan tyhjä
<aq2> noniin...
<Mikaela> Minulla se on muistaakseni 1 eli swappia ei käytetä jos sitä ei tsrvita
<aq2> ssd tai läppäri niin se onkin tärkeämpää, koska ssd:t kuluvat niille kirjoittamisesta enemmän
<aq2> joo, sen voi varmaan säätää nollaankin
<Thaurwylth> Swapin käyttö on nyt 0, mutta toisaalta RAMmiakin on 10 gigaa vapaana...
<aq2> juuri niin
<Thaurwylth> No, ehkä tuo on sitten asia, millä ei tule olemaan tässä koneessa merkitystä.
<aq2> eihän swappia edes tarvita jos on 16GB ramia
<Mikaela> 0 poistaa swapin kokonaan käytöstä ja omalla kokemuksella se aiheuttaa OOM killerin toimimattomuuden tai sellaisen hidastumisen ettei siitä ole mitään hyötyä
<Thaurwylth> Eikös ainakin ennen Ubuntun hibernate toiminut niin, että swapilla on siinä todellinen merkitys?
<Thaurwylth> Tämäkin toki kannettavien homma lähinnä.
<Mikaela> Muistaakseni oli, että muistin sisältö meni swappiin
<aq2> Joo niinhän se toimii
<aq2> mutta nykyään hibernate on oletuksena pois päältä
<Thaurwylth> Mie en ole pöytäkone-konfiguraatioissani koskaan saanut nukutusta toimimaan. Minikannettavassa toimii hyvin. Siinä miulla oli swapia muistaakseni 2,1 tai 2,05 kertaa RAM.
<aq2> joo, hibernate vaatii ramin verran swappia koska se tallentaa ramin sisällön swappiin
<ernie77> pitää muistaa sit myös kryptata se erillinen swap-osiokin
<mjr> nykyään tyypillisesti kokolevykryptossa laitetaan kryptattu lvm jonne sitten rootfs ja swap
<aq2> jos nyt kryptauksella ja lvm:llä hifistelee
<mjr> (mahdolliset muut partitiot jos haluaa pilkkoa enemmän)
<heikkiket> allekirjoittaneella erillinen cryptswap-setuppi on oikeastikin tuottanut hieman ylimääräistä vaivaa
<heikkiket> jossain vaiheessa se tipahti pois käytöstä ja kone alkoi jäätyilemään kiusallisesti
<heikkiket> ei kannata laittaa useaa järjestelmää samalle levylle ja sitten kryptata yhteistä swappia
<aq2> ääh powerpc-asennuspalvelin ei toimi
<aq2>  ports.ubuntu.com :ia voi pingailla ja se toimii
<Echramath> Mikähän olisi fiksuin tapa päästä eroon integroidusta äänikortista
<mjr> preferenssijärjestykseni olis 1) biosista pois 2) ajuri modproben blacklistiin
<Echramath> Yritin kytkeä sen biosista päältä mutta buginen bios ei boottaa sen jälkeen lainkaan
<Thaurwylth> No nyt kuulostaa aika raskaalta ongelmalta.
<Thaurwylth> Tai siis pääseekö sitä rämpläämään takaisin päälle edes BIOS-valikkoon asti?
<Echramath> Pääsee pääsee, mutta sitten kaikki softat haluavat soittaa sillä eikä siitä lähde johtoja
<Thaurwylth> Astetta karumpi olisi ollut semmoinen tilanne, että säätää BIOSista jonkin asian ==> kone ei toimi enää koskaan sen jälkeen.
<mjr> no ei sit kun kaivat mikä moduuli sitä ajaa ja /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-mbaudio.conf :iin (tms) blacklist moduuli
<mjr> initramfs saattaa tarvita generoida uudestaan ettei sitä ladata siellä (mutta en oo varma lataisko se ääniajureita kuitenkaan)
<Echramath> Juu kiitos, blacklist snd_hda_intel tietysti riitti
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-21
<puhuri> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2994 <- jos olet äskettäin ladannut mint cinnamon 17.3
<sivir> huh aika hurja
<sivir> joskus mietiskellyt kun netti on pullollaan noita ihmisten omia kustomoituja versioita
<sivir> että kuinkahan rikki puukotettuja versioita lienevät
<puhuri> ainankin ubuntun ja debianin cd:t voi tarkistaa pgp-allekirjoituksella joka sitten vaatii vähän enemmän kuin pelkän web-sivun murtamisen
<puhuri> (tosin en ole itsekkään tainnut kertaakaan tarkistaa ellei kerran pari ihan kokeiluna)
<puhuri> ja tietysti tuollaisen cd:n kevyt muokkaus vaikka vaihtamalla ssh-binaari tai lisäämällä joku commmand-control takaportti on ihan helppoa
<StockAntenna> haxxor iski linuxiin
<ninnnu> puhuri: en oo kauheesti nähny gpg-allekirjoitettuja isoja, yleensä on vain md5/sha1/sha2-checksum kyljessä
<aq2> Mikähän eilen oli ongelmana Ubuntun mini.isoissa? mikään asennusmirrori ei toiminut.
<aq2> kokeilin powerpc-isolla ja i386-isolla.
<puhuri> jonkun harrastelijan tekemät ei tietenkään, mutta isojen distrojen isot :-) on
<puhuri> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<Postoffice> Hellurei!
<Postoffice> Onko kellään tullut vastaan ongelmaa että läppärin näytön taustavalo ei toimi?
<Postoffice> Liveusb:lla toimii ja muutenkin vaan kun buuttaa kovolla olevan käyttiksen niin näyttöä joutuu katsomaan taskulampun kanssa :D
<Postoffice> lxle distro käytössä
<elias_a> Ei ole.
<elias_a> Outoa.
<Postoffice> Oli ulkoinen näyttö kiinni silloin kun distron asensin niin joku siinä on sillon mennyt pieleen...
<Postoffice> Itselle ei vaan aukea että mikä
<Postoffice> Menee pimeeksi siinä vaiheessa kun "splash" alkaa pyörimään
<Postoffice> Grubin valikossa vielä "valot paistaa"
<puhuri> mikä läppäri?
<Postoffice> Fujitsu Siemens ööh..
<Postoffice> XI2550 tms.
<aq2> Mikä on ongelma?
<elias_a> No sehän selvittääkin jo.
<Postoffice> tarkistanpa
<elias_a> Öööh-koneen tarkoitus on saada sormi suuhun.
<Postoffice> Amilo Xi 2550 näyttääpi olevan
<Postoffice> Ongelma on näytön taustavalojen puute
<aq2> Ubuntun MATE-versiossa ja muissakin Gnome 2 -pohjaisissa voi lisätä paneeliin kirkkaudensäätöappletin, en ole varma Unitystä
<Postoffice> on tuolla tuo brightness mutta eipä se paljoa vaikuta
<Postoffice> ei säädä taustavalojen tehoa
<Postoffice> nyt siis Ledit pois päältä... kuva piirtyy muuten ok
<Postoffice> hmm...
<puhuri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1364148
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1364148 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Fujitsu AMILO Xi 2550] Backlight turned off since upgrade to 3.13.0-35" [Medium,Triaged]
<Postoffice> Luenpas
<puhuri> toimisikohan jos vaihtaa uudemman kernelin? Sulla nyt normaali 14.04?
<aq2> Siltä tuo vaikuttaa
<Postoffice> 3.13.0-77-generic
<puhuri> wilyssä olisi 4.2, jota voisi kokeilla: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<aq2> Käytän wilyn kerneliä tässä 14.04-ubuntussa ja toimii hyvin
<aq2> Asentaminenkin oli helppoa, mutta jos ei käynnistykkään jostain syystä niin täytyy pitää shiftiä pohjassa käynnistyksen aikana, valita "advanced options" ja sieltä vanha kerneli.
<aq2> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-wily
<Postoffice> ok... harmi ko kerkesin tässä tovi sitte poistaa vanhat kernelit niin ois helppo ollu testata palaamalla vanhaan
<Postoffice> onko noissa mitään gnome/unity perusteista koodia sisällä, että toimiiko lxle:lläkin ok?
<elias_a> Postoffice: No ei kerneleissä ole mitään kovin korkean tason juttuja. Siellä on perusta.
<Postoffice> Joo, eipä tuo mitään alkanut tarjoamaankaan ylimääräistä
<Postoffice> Seuraavat UUDET paketit asennetaan:
<Postoffice>   linux-generic-lts-wily linux-headers-4.2.0-29 linux-headers-4.2.0-29-generic
<Postoffice>   linux-headers-generic-lts-wily linux-image-4.2.0-29-generic
<Postoffice>   linux-image-extra-4.2.0-29-generic linux-image-generic-lts-wily thermald
<aq2> Joo, se on pelkkä kerneli
<aq2> Asennuksen jälkeen uudelleenkäynnistys ja näytön pitäisi toimia.
<Postoffice> noniin, asennettu onpi. Palaan hetken päästä raportoimaan kuinka kävi
<Postoffice> Ja peijakas vieköön, sehän toimi :)
<aq2> Noniin.
<Postoffice> Suurimmat kiitokset auttajille
<Postoffice> Pitää näimmä opetella googlettamaan myös laitteen nimellä eikä vaan ongelmalla.
<Postoffice> yleensä tulee skipattua näinkin vanhan koneen kanssa se laitteen nimi ja geneerisesti tutkia ongelmaa
<aq2> Ubuntu on siitä hyvä että 90% ohjeista on sille tehtyjä
<aq2> ei tarvitse soveltaa niitä ja esimerkiksi varoa tiettyjä komentoja, kuten Mintillä täytyi
<Postoffice> se on totta, ei vaan tahdo "normi" ubuntu tarpeeksi sulavasti pyöriä tällä enää
<Postoffice> lxle:hän on kuitenkin käytännössä samalla pohjalla kuin ubuntu?
<aq2> ubuntu mate on kevyt mutta muokkailtava, jos haluat sen niin varmista että lataat 14.04-version
<aq2> Joo, työpöytäympäristöhän on vain pieni osa järjestelmää
<aq2> Koko graafinen maailma on vain pieni osa järjestelmää
<Postoffice> oudon ongelman edessä ainakin selain on kiva saada päälle :) pelkästä terminaalista vähän hankalaa availla sivuja jos ei x käynnisty
<Echramath> Onko se "normi" edelleen Unity?
<elias_a> On.
<elias_a> Eikä helpolla poistu.
<aq2> Eihän Linuxissa siihen normiin tarvitse jumittua lainkaan
<aq2> kun käytännössä koko järjestelmästään saa päättää itse
<Postoffice> Itse hyppäsin juurikin tuon unityn kohdalla ubuntusta "pois"
<Echramath> Mutta silloin myös _pitää_ päättää.
<Echramath> Mutta joo Xubuntu on ollut ihan riittävä.
<Postoffice> ==>lubuntu===>xubuntu==>puppy==>lxle
<Postoffice> puppy oli jo vähän "liikaa" :)
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-13
<Mikaela> En ole havainnut, mutta olenkin käyttänyt http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt tä
<Mikaela> ( https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Mikaela/shell-things/master/etc/apt/sources.list/16.04 tapainen)
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-14
<hahlo> tukeehan ubuntu nvidian pascal titan vr näyttistä?
<hahlo> siinä ainaki luki linux certificate
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-15
<FinKsu> What the? Mun kone oli sammumas, se animaatio jääty noin minuutiks ja sinä aikana välkähti pari kertaa mustana. Sit ku se jatku, se oli 2x nopeudella mut sit paein sekan pääSt sammu
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-16
<Radeon> Hei, olisiko joku kiinnostunut jeesaamaan miten saan VLS näyttämään DVD videon Ubuntussani
<Laodikea> VLS?
<Radeon> minulla on vls asennettuna, mutta vaikka laitan dvd sisään - ei vls näytä dvd:tä
<Akuli> tarkoitat varmaan vlc?
<Radeon> anteeksi - kyllä vlc
<Akuli> ei se mitään :)
<Akuli> avaa vlc ite
<Radeon> avattu
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> vasemmalta ylhäältä media, avaa levy
<Radeon> tarkentava kysymys, mitä tuo ite tarkoitti
<Akuli> ihan kuten avaat vaikka nettiselaimen
<Akuli> eli etsitään se valikosta ja klikataan
<Radeon> avasin vasemmalta ylhäältä media välilehden ja
<Radeon> valitsin avaa levy
<Radeon> siellä oli valmiiksi täpätty DVD
<Akuli> sen pitäis toimia :)
<Radeon> levyasema oli /dev/sr0
<Radeon> painoin alhaalta toista
<Akuli> joo
<Radeon> vähän dvd asema lähtee pyörimään, mutta kuvaa ei tule
<Akuli> hm
<Akuli> katotaampa miten se toimii mulla
<Radeon> tämä vlc pkartio on vaan keskellä kuvaa
<Tomin> Radeon: tartteetkohan purkukirjaston
<Radeon> hei olen ihan tumpelo sitten näissä sanoissa, eli mikä on purkukirjasto
<Tomin> https://www.linux.fi/wiki/CSS_(suojaus)
<Radeon> Tällä hetkellä tällä sivulla ei ole tekstiä. Voit etsiä sivun nimellä muilta sivuilta, hakea aiheeseen liittyviä lokeja tai luoda tämän sivun.
<Tomin> varmaan jäi viimeinen sulku pois osoitteesta
<Tomin> en tiedä ovatko nämä ajan tasalla, olisi kiva jos joku voisi vahvistaa: http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ubuntu-docs/musicvideophotos.html#video-dvd
<Tomin> tai no, ainakin toi valikkohommeli on vanha
<Tomin> ah, tämä on melkein varmasti ajantasaisempi: https://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi/Suljetut_tiedostomuodot#DVD-elokuvien_katsominen
<Radeon> nyt avautui kaikki, menee jonkun aikaa ennenkuin kerkeen lukee
<Tomin> unohda toi ubuntu-fi.org/ubuntu-docs/ -linkki se on vanhentunut ihan varmasti
<Radeon> aloin jo lukea tuota toista laittamaasi linkkiä
<Radeon> wikibooks
<Tomin> joo, se lienee hyvä, mutta en oo testannut että onko se varmasti edelleen ajan tasalla
<Tomin> en juurikaan katso enää DVD:itä enkä myöskään käytä enää paljoa Ubuntua
<Radeon> Voin tietysti mennä takaisin Windows puolelle ja katsoa sieltä, yritin oppia hiukan lisää tätä ubuntua
<Tomin> ei tuon pitäisi olla mikään vaikea, kahden paketin asennus ja yksi päätekomento
<Radeon> SNOWDEN täytyy saada katsottua tänä iltana
<Tomin> tuolta wikikirjasta löytyy ohjeita myös ohjelmien asentamiseen
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> $ apt-cache show libdvdread4
<Akuli> "...and performs CSS authentication..."
<Radeon> mitä toi tarkoittaa Akuli
<Akuli> toimiskohan toi paketti vlc:n kanssa
<Radeon> Yritän tuota Tomin vinkkiä kahden paketin asennuksesta ensin
<Tomin> englanninkieliset on kyllä vähän eri mieltä nykyubuntuissa tosta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Radeon> en pysty kuin arvaamaan vieraan maan kieltä
<Tomin> hankalaa, mitäköhän ohjeita tuo libdvd-pkg antaa
<Akuli> oho löysin apt-cachesta oikeen paketin :D
<Tomin> kukahan viitsisi päivittää tuon wikikirjan tuon osalta
<Radeon> tämmöinen yleiskysymys eikö vlc pitäisi asentua automaattisesti ettei tarvitse mitään lisäpaketteja?
<Tomin> kehittäjät eivät ole halunneet VLC:tä oletussoittimeksi, joten sitä ei asenneta oletuksena Ubuntun asennuksessa
<Tomin> DVD-kirjaston jakaminen taas ei sovi kaikkien maiden lainsäädäntöön
<Akuli> Radeon, tee oma versio ubuntusta jossa tulee oletuksena vlc :)
<Radeon> asensin sen tuolta sovellusvalikosta
<Tomin> onko se 16.04? pystyisiköhän sillä asentamaan myös tuon libdvd-pkg ilman vaikeuksia
<Radeon> tämä on joku 16.04 LS tai jotain
<Tomin> juu, sille pitää käyttää tuota libdvd-pkg pakettia kuulemma eli nuo suomenkieliset ovat ainakin vanhentuneita
<Radeon> minä yritän nyt vähän jumpata tuota wikibooks linkkivinkkiä
<Radeon> pakko antaa periksi tällä erää ja mennä win puolelle katsomaan tuo dvd
<pesasa> Juu, näyttäisi siltä, että 15.10:stä lähtien on ollut paketissa libdvd-pkg. Ennen sitä paketista libdvdread4 asentui skripti, jonka ajamalla sai tarvittavat jutut asennettua.
<pesasa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<pesasa> Itselläni näköjään niin monta vuotta vähitellen päivitetty Kubuntu, että on libdvdcss asennettuna vanhaan tapaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-17
<elias_a_> Mikähän hemmetti nyt taas on kun Transmission ei suostu vaihtamaan tallennuspaikkaa toiseksi....
<elias_a_> Muutaman kerran olen jo kliksautellut tallennus- ja keskeneräisten latausten kansioksi toisen levyn mutta itsepintaisesti vain yrittää tunkea kotihakemistoon.
<Sm1thY> Kysytään taas neuvoa, että mikä on helpoin tapa päivittää Ubuntu? : http://www.mikrobitti.fi/2017/02/ubuntu-16-04-2-lts-julkaistiin-nain-paivitat/
<tale> Sm1thY: Päivittää voin antamalla sen päivityskilkkeen päivittää tai komentoriviltä komennolla do-release-upgrade. Molemmat on aika helppoja.
<tale> Sm1thY: Kannattaa silti lukea se päivityksen ohje, siinä saattaa olla tärkeää tietoa joka pitää huomioida.
<Sm1thY> Eli sudo-release-upgrade?
<Sm1thY> vai tämä? sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<tale> Sm1thY: Molemmilla saa homman tehtyä, mutta tee siten kuin ohje sanoo.
<Sm1thY> Okok, minäpä kokeilen, katotaan mitä tapahtuu =)
<tale> Sm1thY: Sitä paitsi, jos sinulla on nyt 16.04.1, ei tarvitse noita kumpaakaan.
<tale> Sm1thY: Katso komennolla lsb_release -a
<tale> Siitä näkee mikä versio sinulla on nyt.
<Laodikea> Mulla on 16.04.2, ihan normaalin graafisen päivitysohjelman kautta vain olen ajanut päivityksiä
<tale> Laodikea: Joo, niin se toimii jos on jo 16.04.
<Sm1thY> Mikäs vikana, tuli tämmönen lsb: command not found
<tale> Sm1thY: Mikä versio Ubuntusta sinulla on nyt?
<tale> Sm1thY: Kirjoita se komento siten kuin tuossa minä kirjoitin.
<Laodikea> lsb:n jälkeen tulee alaviiva
<tale> Sm1thY: Siinä on alaviivamerkki.
<Sm1thY> Description : Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<Laodikea> siinähän se
<tale> Sm1thY: Ei sitten tarvi dist-upgrade eikä do-release-upgrade.
<tale> Sm1thY: Se on jo päivittänyt sulle tuon uuden.
<tale> Sm1thY: Tarvitset noita komentoja vasta kun 18.04 LTS tulee, jos et sitten halua niitä väliversioita käyttöön, kuten 16.10, 17.04 jne.
<Sm1thY> Jees, taidan pysyä LTS versiossa ku oon niin nobo =)
<Sm1thY> Jahas, täytyypi bootata
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-18
<solo1> anyone here this morning?
<hahlo> yes
<solo1> good deal
<hahlo> ask away
<solo1> i have a new pc build with a z170n wifi mobo and a geforce 1050 ti gpu . when i install the gpu i get a blank screen but when i uninstall the card the pc works fine.how do i install the drivers for the card without it installed.
<hahlo> do you have ubuntu?
<solo1> 16.04
<Laodikea> Do you have tried this: http://www.askmetutorials.com/2016/11/install-uninstall-nvidia-driver-37520.html ?
<solo1> yes
<Laodikea> Okay, and after that you have this blank screen problem?
<solo1> yes
<solo1> fans are spinning on the card and it is working im sure of that
<Laodikea> Do you have two operating systems on your computer?
<solo1> no
<solo1> just ubuntu 16.04 lts
<Laodikea> Okay, do you have secure boot disabled on your computer?
<solo1> sucure is disabled
<solo1> legacy is also disable and it is in uefi mode
<solo1> is it possible that ubuntu doesnt support the new pascal architecture
<hahlo> good question Im wondering it myself what google says?
<Sm1thY> Kysytäänpä taas, eli ajoin ClamTKn läpi, ja tätä jäin miettimään, eli PUA.Win.Expoit.CVE_2012_0110-1 kansiossa /usr/share/mime/mime.cache
<Laodikea> mime.cache sisältää kaikki käyttöjärjestelmän tuntemat mime-tyypit, eikä sitä voi suorittaa
<Laodikea> http://askubuntu.com/questions/611291/clamav-pua-win-exploit-cve-2012-0110-found-usr-share-mime-mime-cache täällä selitetään myös, miksi kyseinen tiedosto päätyy clamTK:n haaviin
<Sm1thY> Jees, eli turhaa panikointia taas :I
<Laodikea> Joo, näin on
<Sm1thY> Nooh, parempi se on kysyä kuin katua :D
<Laodikea> Toki, näin sitä oppii
<kirvesAxe> Sori jhos hivenen offtopic mutta... hivenen houkuttaisi tuo etenkin kun sitä saisi myös suoraan ubuntun kanssa :) http://www.cnx-software.com/2017/02/15/gpd-pocket-cherry-trail-7-portable-computer-runs-ubuntu-16-04-or-windows-10-crowdfunding/
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-12
<Mirv> Echramath: hitsit, tää snap alkaa olla usein oikeasti toimiva vastaus... mutta sudo snap install clementine toisi aika tuoretta
<Talikkaf> Mahtaako Ubuntu MATElle olla 18.04-betaversiota ladattavissa pian, tai alpha tai myöhemmin release candidate?
<ninnnu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<zeppo99> Katselin cdimage.ubuntu.com tarjontaa tuolle 18.04 versiolle eikä siitä ollut kuin 64 bittinen versio tarjolla. Onko 32-bittiset kuopattu kokonaan?
<ninnnu> kyl se i386 näyttää siellä vielä roikkuvan
<mjr> en hoksannut kyllä ihan heti itsekään moista
<mjr> tjaa, joo, ne feidaa aluksi x86-desktop-imaget pois
<mjr> 17.10:stäkään ei oo niitä, mutta server/netboot-installerit löytyy
<mjr> en nyt jaksa ottaa selvää onko sama juttu vielä 18.04:ssa
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-13
<Talikkaf> voihan nenä, vanha skanneri-monitoimilaite ei toimi ubuntussa, windows seiskassa ja kympissä se kyllä toimi
<Laodikea> Merkki ja malli?
<Talikkaf> muistaakseni pää-ubuntu jätti pois 32-bittiset mutta pikkumaut vielä niitä tukevat
<Talikkaf> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/20180213/
<Talikkaf> Canon Pixma mp270 - komentoriviä ei kaverini osaa käyttää
<Talikkaf> Canonin sivulta löytyy kuulemma ajurit mutta Kaupan ajurilla ei skanneripuoli toimi
<hahlo> mikä nyt on uusin stable ubuntu?
<pesasa> hahlo: Tarkoitatko LTS?
<pesasa> Vai 17.10?
<pesasa> LTS on tuo kanavan titlessä mainittu 16.04.
<hahlo> joo sitä ok
<pesasa> Piti oikein tehdä irssissä kanavakierros ja lukea titlet läpi. (Niitähän ei kai kukaan koskaan lue.) *-tiimit -kanavalla näköjään mainostettiin vielä 14.04:n julkaisua. :-)
<FinKsu> Mä oon asentamas Ubuntuu, mut täs mis esitellään tätä ku on valinnu keyboard layoutin, nii ei näy mitä se on täl hetkel tekemäs vaa pelkästää on toi esittely. Onks se paha? (Ubuntu 16.04.3)
<FinKsu> Kovolle on kuitenki ilmestyny paljon tiedostoi
<FinKsu> Ku klikkasin tiedostonhallinnassa "computer" home ja ubuntu nii vei homeen. Onks toi paha?
<ninnnu> eiks siinä oo progress bar ja joku selitys että mitä se just sillä hetkellä tekee
<FinKsu> Ei
<FinKsu> Onko paha?
<ninnnu> no aina sen voi aloittaa alusta
<ninnnu> en oo koskaan asentanu silleen että live on ollu ajossa niin en tiiä onko normaalia
<FinKsu> Ei siin oo mitää mil voi alottaa alusta
<ninnnu> ATK:n reset-nappi
<ninnnu> iotop (asennettava repoista) kyl ainakin näyttäis että meneekö levylle asioita
<ninnnu> "top" voi antaa myös vihjeen poikasta
<FinKsu> Kovon valo välkkyy kyllä
<ninnnu> no kai se sit tekee jotai
<Laodikea> Mulla on aina näkynyt progress bar, riippumatta siitä, onko asentanut suoraan, vai liven kautta
<FinKsu> Mulla on ennen näkyny
<FinKsu_> Ku yritin asentaa Xubuntu aiemmin nii se ei myöskää toiminu, jäi jumiin siihen et se loi ext4 partitionin
<FinKsu_> Mä en tiedä mitä mä nyt tekisin ku ei näytä toimivan Ubuntu
<Laodikea> Hankit lisää tietoa siitä, miksi se ei toimi
<Laodikea> Virhesanomista on yleensä paljon apua, joten tulee hakea keinoja, jolla saa niitä esiin
<FinKsu_> Noh tuli käynnistykses ACPI erroreit ja ku painoin install nii tuli unable to mount vfat filesystem on sda jotain sellast
<Laodikea> toi "unable to mount" vaikuttaa kiinnostavammalta, kannattaa hakea tarkalla virhesanomalla Googlesta
<FinKsu_> Jos yritän viel joskus nii en tänää
<Laodikea> Kannattaa toki yrittää, vaikka sitten joku toinen päivä
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-14
<Jussi> tervehdys
<Tekno_> hei
<Guest39902> Mulla olis semmoinen ongelma, että vanha matolaatikko, mutta nopea netti, niin cmorelta tulee liian hyvää kuvaa, eli pätkii. Se kuulemma automaattisesti huonontaa kuvaa jos hidas yhteys. Kysymys: Onko ubuntussa esim jotain firewall softaa, missä voi rajoittaa kaistaa sovelluskohtaisesti, tässä tapauksessa google chromella?
<ninnnu> Riippuu miten allerginen oot komentoriville
<ninnnu> Softakohtaisesti ei voi, mutta koko atk:n bittiä voi heikentää
<Guest39902> no sekin riittäisi, jos se on helposti kytkettävissä päälle ja pois. Kokeilin jo chrome extension data saver, ei auttanut
<ninnnu> Repoista "wondershaper"
<Guest39902> mulla on nyt pitkästä aikaa puhdas ubuntu 14.04, pitää vissiin asentaa package manager ensin
<ninnnu> ööei?
<ninnnu> Ubuntun päivittäminen on vähän hankalaa jos ei ole pakettimanageria..
<Guest39902> ai sudo apt get install wondershaper
<ninnnu> ni
<Guest39902> onko se GUI?
<ninnnu> ei
<ninnnu> kato esim. ifconfigilla sun ulkoverkon interfacen nimi (esim. enp2s0, kiitos lennart...), ja sit sudo wondershaper <interface> <nopeus sisään kilobitteinä> <nopeus ulos kilobitteinä>. Esim. sudo wondershaper enp2s0 2048 2048
<ninnnu> ja sit ku haluut palata normaaliin niin sudo wondershaper clear enp2s0
<kirvesAxe> oiskohan siellä synaptic jos GUI packet managementtiä haluu :)
<Guest39902> ok yritetään
<Guest39902> asensin sen jo, mutta mielummin joku graafinen härpäke
<Guest39902> wondershaper eth0 2048 2048
<Guest39902> RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted We have an error talking to the kernel
<ninnnu> sudo jäi
<Guest39902> ei onnistunu silläkään, oikaisin kyllä tuossa update ja upgrade vaiheessa
<ninnnu> ei sillä ole väliä
<Guest39902> Nyt meni läpi ihmeellistä
<Guest39902> latausnopeus silti 9,2 megaa http://nopeustesti.tornio24.net/#
<ninnnu> no sit en tiiä
<Guest83022> mites se ny meni sudo wonderhaper eth0 clear, sudo apt-get uninstall wondershaper
<Guest83022> sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove wondershaper
<Guest83022> sudo apt-get install synaptic # eihän noita muuten muista, mitä on tullu taas asenneltua :)
<Guest83022> Jää tältä illalta Warcraft katsomatta, kiitos kuitenkin :)
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-15
<Talikkaf> Yritänpä vähän taas aktivoitua ihmisten suuntaan oppimaan ja opettamaan Ubuntun ja Linuxin ilosanomaa https://www.facebook.com/events/129587934526801/
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-16
<Faults> Talikkaf: NICE! :)
<Radeon> Hei taas, koneeni ei taas vaihteeksi suostu aukeamaan. Laitoin kuvakaappauksen google driveen Linux-Ubuntu kansioon. Tässä olisi linkki kun en itse saa tuosta englanninkielisestä tekstistä selvää. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-fkHKKfQI_AM045LVhVcHQyRDA
<Laodikea> Sama komento kuin edellisilläkin kerroilla
<Radeon> Olen kirjoittanut: fsck / dev/sdb1 mutta ei auta
<Laodikea> poista välilyönti kauttamerkin ja dev-sanan välistä
<ninnnu> "Edellisilläkin kerroilla". Miten sä sammutat sun koneen?
<Radeon> Ihan tavallisesti sammutan
<ninnnu> eli?
<pesasa> Kummonen kone? Vanha? Vetääkö levy viimeisiään?
<Radeon> Sammutan sieltä oikeasta yläkulmasta jne.
<ninnnu> okei
<Radeon> Nyt se ajoi taas tuon pitkän listan josta otin kuvat ja laitoin sinne driven linkintaakse. Odotan vähän aikaa ja käynnistän uudelleen.
<Radeon> Taas lähti niin kuin ei olisi koskaan mitään ollutkaan.
<ansa> tuossahan tulee levy-/väylävirheitä useita
<Radeon> Kone on tosi vanha, laitoin aikanaan kaksi uutta ssd kovalevyä. Vista on omallaan ja ubuntu omalla. Hyvin on toiminut paitsi välillä nämä ihmeeliset käynnistysvaikeudet.
<Radeon> Mitähän tuo väylävirheet tarkoittaa?
<ninnnu> sitä että levy on tekemässä kuolemaa
<Radeon> Eli pitäisikö vaihtaa uuteen
<ninnnu> kyllä
<Radeon> Ok, otin vielä kuvan tuosta boot avausikkunasta, eli linux on tolla ssd750 levyllä joka on ostettu 6.8.2016 ja Takuu 60 kk. Täytyy mennä Verkkokauppaan vaatimaan uutta levyä.
<hahlo> kosahtaako ne noin äkkiä
<Radeon> Kiitos taas kaikille hyvästä avusta!!
<Laodikea> hahlo: Ei, olikohan siitä Libreofficen jollain kanavalla, kun yks totesi, ettei hänellä ole SSD:t hajonneet koskaan, mutta HDD:tä on mennyt useita
<hahlo> just
<hahlo> mullakin yks vanha t430 ssdllä, miettinyt et mistä tiedän kun lahoaa
<ninnnu> töissä yks ssd lahos jossai 3 vuodessa ku oli ollut aktiivisessa työpöytäkäytössä 24/7
<hahlo> mistähän näkisin kuinka vanha thinkpad430
<hahlo> i5 3320M suoritin, onkohan jostain 2010 vuodelta?
<Radeon> Moi vielä, mistä näkisin äsken käytyä keskustelua koneeni käynnistysongelmasta
<Radeon> yritin tuolta menu, mutten löytänyt
<ninnnu> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/02/16/%23ubuntu-fi.html
<Radeon> Kiitos ninnu, niin hölmöltä ku se kuulostaakin, piti hakea tuo sana väylävirheitä jotta soittaessani verkkokauppaan osaisin kuvata mistä on kysymys.
<hahlo> höh tää on 2013 mallinen, jossa pitäs olla 320gb hd-levy, mutta on 256gb ssd :P
<hahlo> joku sekasikiö varmaan trokarit ostanu jonku firman vanhan koneen
<ninnnu> Käsittääkseni myyntisivuilla yleensä lukee että mitä se värkki pitää sisällään
<ninnnu> että en ny menis "sekasikiö trokareita" haukkumaan jos oot itse klikannu että "tää on hyvä mä haluun tän"
<elias_a> hahlo: Ei kun ne trokarit vaihtavat ne pyörivät levyt säännönmukaisesti SSD-levyihin koska ne kiintolevyt käyvät kuumana ja niissä on huonoja sektoreita jo siinä vaiheessa kun ne tulevat vaihtoon.
<hahlo> joo ite tän ostin, mut en tiennyt ettei alkuperäinen
<ninnnu> en kyl välttämättä haluis käytettyä läppäriä pyörivällä levyllä
<hahlo> mun piti yhdelle lukiolaiselle, mutta tää ei kelvannut ja jäi mulle
<elias_a> ninnnu: Ainoa asia josta kävin joskus yhden myyjän kanssa keskustelin oli se, että pitäiskö paketissa olla se vanha HDD mukana kuitenkin vaikka käyttislevy olisikin SSD. Jos ostaa koneen telakan kanssa niin väärinkäsityksen mahdollisuus on.
<elias_a> Lähinnä mulla oli pointtina että kannattaisi kertoa jos sen koneen setuppi oikeasti poikkeaa siitä mallinumeron kertomasta alkuperäisestä.
<ninnnu> no tolta kannalta joo
<pesasa> Plus ihan tietoturvasyistä firman ei kyllä kannata myydä läppäreitä edelleen kiintolevyineen. Tai riippuu tietty firmasta.
<ninnnu> Mut toisaalta oon melko varma että uutenaki voi ostaa läppäreitä joilla on sama mallinumero mutta eri kokoinen lätty sisällä
<ninnnu> pesasa: Mua kyl kiinostais se vanha levy nimenomaan forensiikkasyistä :P
<elias_a> Mulla on jonkin verran noita vanhoja pyöriviä levyjä käytössä telakassa. Ihan käteviä kun digitoi vaikka videota tms. ja SSD:n kapasiteetti ja USB:n nopeus ei oikein riitä.
<pesasa> No varmasti. :-)
<elias_a> Eipä sitä levyn kohtuulliselle pyyhkimiselle voi oikein kovin isoa tuntipalkkaa laskea.
<ninnnu> joskus vois olla ihan hauska harrastus klikkailla huutobaysta vanhoja lättyjä ja kattoa mitä niistä sais irti
<Radeon> Hei, Tiedoksi vielä minua avustaville. Soitin Verkkokauppa.comiin ja he pyysivät toimittamaan kuitin ja levyn heille. He tutkivat levyn ja sen jälkeen joko saan uuden tai he sanovat ettei siinä mitään vikaa ole.
<elias_a> Saahan niitä tietty pyyhittyä useamman samaan aikaan jos on sopiva telakka siihen käyttöön mutta menee sitä aikaa kuitenkin
<Radeon> Kysymys mitä luulette onko nuo väylävirheet pikaista toimenpidettä vailla, vai meniskö vielä eteenpäin näin
<ninnnu> no siinä kohtaa ku mulla levystä tipahtaa väylävirheet niin keräilen sieltä asiat muualle talteen ja klikkaan uuden levyn kaupasta
<hahlo> täs on vanha 3g-modeemi en tiedä saako vaihdettua 4g lte
<Radeon> Lähinnä mulla on muutamia ohjelmia joita teamviewer kautta kaveri asensi, eli joudun tekee ison työn saadakseni Winen ja muut takaisin saadakseni metatrader 4 pyörii takaisin ja aktivoitua ADS tilit. Menee taas lisää hiuksia harmaaksi.
<ninnnu> mikä sua estää ottamasta niitä tiedostoja talteen esim. sinne windows-levylle?
<elias_a> Tai tekemästä kloonia siitä levystä?
<Radeon> Omat taidot
<ninnnu> tar -cvzf metatrader-wine.tar.gz ~/.wine
<ninnnu> sitten metatrader-wine.tar.gz sinne windows-levylle piiloon
<ninnnu> ja sit ku on uus levy asennettuna niin paketti talteen windows-levyltä ja tar -xvzf metatrader-wine.tar.gz
<elias_a> Kannattaa ottaa myös huomioon se, että voihan nuo väylävirheet johtua siitäkin että koneen levyohjain on lahoamassa.
<Radeon> toi klooni kiinnostas, jos lähtis uudella levyllä pelittää
<ninnnu> tai että kaapeli on huonosti
<Radeon> no nyt kolahti, koneessa on tosi vanha emolevy voi olla vikaa vähän siellä ja täällä
<pesasa> Jep. Jos muu atk on vanhaa ja levy on uusi, niin voi hyvin olla, että se muu atk on se heikko lenkki.
<Radeon> Vertauskuvallisesti: piti vaan kynnys uusia, piti rakentaa koko talo
<Mirv> vau, vielä kerran isot bugikorjauspäivitykset compiziin ja unityyn Ubuntu 16.04:aan
<elias_a> Oho - hienoa!
<elias_a> Pitääpä ajaa päivitykset!
<Talikkaf> onko tiedostojärjestelmäasetuksilla trim ja noatime ja nodiratime enää vaikutusta? Ainakin muistitikuille osaa noista muistaakseni suositeltiin. Välillä olen asentanut linuxin muistitikulle.
<Talikkaf> vanhojen kovalevyjen tiedostojen palautuksesta oli mielenkiintoinen haastattelu, pelästyin muutamassa kohdassa https://areena.yle.fi/1-4291499
<Talikkaf> radeon, clonezillalla on helppo  kloonata levy samankokoiselle tai isommalle... juuri kloonasin 240 GB ssd-levyn 320 GB HDD:lle kun tila loppui
<Echramath> Pelästyit?
<Talikkaf> juu, että windowsin salasanan voi murtaa minuuteissa versiosta riippumatta
<Talikkaf> ym. pientä nippeliä
<Echramath> Ei kai sen salasanan ole tarkoitus olla pitävä levyyn kohdistuvaa hyökkäystä vastaan?
<hahlo> miten muuten levycrypto, onko se turvallinen?
<Laodikea> Sikäli kyllä, kun on hyvä salasana, ja levy ei ole päällä.
<Laodikea> ja kaiketi sitä voi tehdä huononkin levykrypton
<mjr> juuh, pitää tosiaan muistaa erityisesti että jos hyökkääjä pääsee käsiksi koneeseen (joko etänä tai paikallisesti) niin että se on päällä ja levykrypto auki, niin se ei auta mitään
<mjr> mutta kyllä se luks on ihan turvallinen oikein käytettynä sellaisiin asioihin miltä se nyt ylipäätään voi suojata
<hahlo> joo, yksi veli venäläinen kerran väitti et no security jos pääsee koneelle, mutta arvelin itse luksin voivan auttaa
<Talikkaf> hidastaako levyn salaus koneen toimintaa jos on esim. hidas suoritin?
<Laodikea> Kyllä se mun Acerin minikannettavalla hidasti menoa
<hahlo> jos sillä hesarin toimittajalla olisi ollut luks, joka yritti tuhota levyään ja sai läppärin oikosulkuun, olisiko se kestänyt krp:n avausyritykset?
<Laodikea> Riippuu siitä, kuinka hyvä salauslause on
<hahlo> just, eli pitkä pitää olla, kuinka pitkä?
<Laodikea> Tällä voi leikkiä: https://howsecureismypassword.net/
<hahlo> 51 MILLION YEARS sanoi mulle
<hahlo> voiko se pitää paikkansa?
<Laodikea> voi, riippuu siitä, kuinka monta arvausta voidaan tehdä sekunnissa
<hahlo> 15 merkkiä
<hahlo> kun nykyään on tehokkaita koneita
<hahlo> crypto lompakossa 25 sanakirjasanan rimpsu, miten sanakirjasana vertautuu sattumanvaraiseen salasanamerkkiin, en tiedä
<Laodikea> Riippuu, millä tavalla sitä vastaan bruteforcetetaan
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-17
<FinKsu> Ku laitan kuulokkeitten (G35) äänenvoimakkuuden alle -41 dB, nii ei kuulu enää mitää
<Laodikea> 22.9.2017 oli keskustelua aiheesta, mitä jäi sillä kerralla käteen?
<Laodikea> Näköjään ohje hakea bugiraportteja, mutta mitään ei löytynyt
<elias_a> Juu. Ei jaksa taas.
<Laodikea> Mulla lakkaa kuulumasta -60 dB:n tienoilla, mutta -41 dB:kin on jo niin hiljainen, ettei niin hiljaisella tule ääntä pidettyä koskaan, ei lähelläkään
<Laodikea> tosin onkin 3.5 mm liittimellä nuo halpiskuulokkeet
#ubuntu-fi 2020-02-13
<Mirv> Ubuntu 18.04.4 Finnish Remix torrent magnet url: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/vz34GTS9Cg/
<Mirv> SHA256 8f617200a188b3dbd4fadff0579dd9ab0f29c9527195924a305903dac44445d4
